# Scenic Canada: D'un océan à l'autre



## Looking/Up (Feb 28, 2008)

Ellesmere Island








http://www.flickr.com/photos/malviyasworld/2145206869/

Chateau Frontenac, Quebec City








http://www.flickr.com/photos/quebectravel/800408688/

Grey County, Ontario








http://www.flickr.com/photos/makkididge/3702021639/

Seton Lake, British Columbia








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jacques_daigneault/3238518077/

Lake Louise, Alberta








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattchamplin/217546329/

Saskatchewan








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mcgillies/871931431/


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

wow canada nice more pics please


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

Hopefully this is not all.


----------



## Looking/Up (Feb 28, 2008)

Niagara Falls, Ontario








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wolfgangstaudt/2981170943/

Flower Pot Island, Ontario








http://www.flickr.com/photos/etobicokesouth/2528817993/

A canola field, Manitoba








http://www.flickr.com/photos/specialagent/2694974114/

Victoria, British Columbia








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vicfan/3858617046/

Gaspe, Quebec








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lilia972/1533406160/


----------



## Gieneklon (Dec 16, 2007)

^^^^:banana::banana:
Amazing photos , good job !!!


----------



## Looking/Up (Feb 28, 2008)

Fairmont Banff Springs, Banff, Alberta








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rnoltenius/3982195848/

North Klondike Valley, Yukon








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mshandro/274739900/

Peggy's Cove, Nova Scotia








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/384864411/


----------



## Coral Builder (May 25, 2007)

Best photos of Canada that I've ever seen, keep um coming. The Klondike photo makes me weak in the knees. WOW!


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

The pics from the Western Provinces are simply amazing and my personal favorites, especially B.C. and Alberta. :applause:


----------



## Looking/Up (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm glad you are enjoying them


----------



## Looking/Up (Feb 28, 2008)

Rideau Canal, Ottawa, Canada








http://www.flickr.com/photos/laserstars/440387564/

Ottawa, Canada








http://www.flickr.com/photos/photco_art/3286110521/sizes/l/

The Narrows, St. John's, Newfoundland








http://www.flickr.com/photos/megs_pics/1278880304/

Quebec, Canada








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lesec/243083975/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice, great photos so far @Looking/Up :cheers:


----------



## jordan3114 (Oct 31, 2009)

very nice country


----------



## girlicious_likeme (Jun 12, 2008)

Coral Builder said:


> Best photos of Canada that I've ever seen, keep um coming. The Klondike photo makes me weak in the knees. WOW!


The Yukon is actually BC without the Pacific Ocean.

very stunning.


----------



## Libertango (Sep 24, 2009)

Canada looks gorgeous, and so European in parts.


----------



## Looking/Up (Feb 28, 2008)

Auittuq, Nunavut
(check out the comparison between the people and the mountains!)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pmorgan/1422911963/

Manitoba








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nunatak/120094623/

Bay of Fundy Nova Scotia








http://www.flickr.com/photos/manager_2000/3797048341/

Okanagan region, British Columbia








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dirk-renate/526537246/


----------



## Looking/Up (Feb 28, 2008)

Coast, Prince Edward Island








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pmgrah/110516604/

Mispec Beach, New Brunswick








http://www.flickr.com/photos/blapp/571778000/

Kluane Lake, Yukon








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3360499410/

Best Viewed in a Smaller Size:

Northern Lights








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lit_foto/329884346/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lit_foto/329882170/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lit_foto/329883322/


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

:drool: Please continue..


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

Looking/Up said:


> Lake Louise, Alberta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moraine Lake, not Lake Louise. 

Lovely finds =D


----------



## Looking/Up (Feb 28, 2008)

My mistake. Thanks.


----------



## Looking/Up (Feb 28, 2008)

Quebec








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jmoisan/357867138/

Georgian Bay, Ontario








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bobcatnorth/842839283/

A Wheat Field, Saskatchewan








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ecstaticist/1120119742/in/set-72157616180081681/

Kananaskis Lake, Alberta








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/216517347/

Dorset, Ontario








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vtveen/1651144861/


----------



## oceanmdx (Dec 18, 2004)

Bald Eagle, Hornby Is., BC:


----------



## oceanmdx (Dec 18, 2004)

Kamloops Lake, BC


----------



## oceanmdx (Dec 18, 2004)

Near Stewart, BC


----------



## oceanmdx (Dec 18, 2004)

Osoyoos, BC.... sage brush.


----------



## oceanmdx (Dec 18, 2004)

Mountain climbing at Lake Louise, Alberta:


----------



## oceanmdx (Dec 18, 2004)

Victoria Glacier, Lake Louise:










Near Lake Louise:










Moraine Lake:


----------



## oceanmdx (Dec 18, 2004)

Harrison Hot Springs:


----------



## oceanmdx (Dec 18, 2004)

Victoria Beach, Lake Ontario










Springbanks beach


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

corredor06 said:


> WOW Canada has so many neat places


That was my reaction when my family moved here from England. Canada's known for mountains and forests, so I never expected there to be so many different types of landscapes and climates. I knew I'd see those stereotypical scenes, but vineyards and desert like areas?


----------



## oceanmdx (Dec 18, 2004)

isaidso said:


> That was my reaction when my family moved here from England. Canada's known for mountains and forests, so I never expected there to be so many different types of landscapes and climates. I knew I'd see those stereotypical scenes, but vineyards and desert like areas?


I was born in Canada, yet over the last few years, I found things in Canada that shocked me.... I might just show you what I mean.


----------



## oceanmdx (Dec 18, 2004)

Kinney Lake:










Mt. Robson:


----------



## oceanmdx (Dec 18, 2004)

Similkameen Valley:










Burrowing Owl acting wounded:










Deer posing:


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Dreamland!


----------



## oceanmdx (Dec 18, 2004)

Buddhist temple, Richmond, BC:


----------



## oceanmdx (Dec 18, 2004)

Peyto Lake, Alberta:


----------



## oceanmdx (Dec 18, 2004)

Butchart Gardens, Victoria, BC:


----------



## oceanmdx (Dec 18, 2004)

Holland Marsh, Ontario:


----------



## oceanmdx (Dec 18, 2004)

Osoyoos, BC (south Okanagan Valley):


----------



## oceanmdx (Dec 18, 2004)

Prickly Pear Cactus that can survive -40 C (or F) winter temperatures, at Drumheller, Alberta:


----------



## oceanmdx (Dec 18, 2004)

Rocky Mountain Sheep:




























Ah, thanks for posing!


----------



## oceanmdx (Dec 18, 2004)

Wells Gray Provincial Park, BC:


----------



## oceanmdx (Dec 18, 2004)

Coldstream at Kalamalka Lake, north Okanagan Valley, BC:










Mission Hill Family Estate Winery, Westbank, BC (central Okanagan Valley)


----------



## oceanmdx (Dec 18, 2004)

Near Stewart, BC:


----------



## oceanmdx (Dec 18, 2004)

Kelowna, BC... Okanagan Valley:


----------



## oceanmdx (Dec 18, 2004)

Skeena River, BC:


----------



## oceanmdx (Dec 18, 2004)

Minter Gardens, Fraser Valley, BC:


----------



## oceanmdx (Dec 18, 2004)

Georgia Strait, BC:


----------



## oceanmdx (Dec 18, 2004)

Similkameen Valley, BC:


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper (Sep 5, 2008)

Pinery Provincial Park, Ontario









Elora Ontario









Montreal, Quebec


----------



## Substructure (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice set of pics ! Where do you get them from ?


----------



## oceanmdx (Dec 18, 2004)

Substructure said:


> Very nice set of pics ! Where do you get them from ?


I'm not sure who you are asking, but I took all the photos that I have posted.


----------



## oceanmdx (Dec 18, 2004)

Steveston, British Columbia (Vancouver CMA):


----------



## oceanmdx (Dec 18, 2004)

Rocky Moutain Goats, Jasper National Park, Alberta:


----------



## oceanmdx (Dec 18, 2004)

Mascot Mine, Hedley, BC:


----------



## oceanmdx (Dec 18, 2004)

western Alberta:










Now panning to the right:










panning still further:


----------



## oceanmdx (Dec 18, 2004)

Lake Louise:










Clark's Nutcracker (they are responsible for reseeding a huge part of the mountain forests):


----------



## oceanmdx (Dec 18, 2004)

Parliament of Canada (on Parliament Hill), Ottawa, Ontario... above the Ottawa River.


----------



## oceanmdx (Dec 18, 2004)

Welland Canal - part of the St. Lawrence Seaway - Ontario. This canal was built to get around Niagara Falls.


----------



## oceanmdx (Dec 18, 2004)

Niagara Falls, Ontario:


----------



## oceanmdx (Dec 18, 2004)

The second longest salmon migration up river in the world at Valemount, BC.(the longest is in the Yukon at 3,300 kms.!) These are Chinook Salmon which can grow up to 5 ft. long:


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

wow awesome Yukon.


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper (Sep 5, 2008)

Vicuna Peak, British Columbia 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/morelcreamsauce/1322225280/

Long Beach, Pacific Rim National Park, Vancouver Island, British Columbia 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pat_ong/4026194941/sizes/l/

Gaspésie, Québec








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3858351934/


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper (Sep 5, 2008)

Northern Ontario, Lake Superior 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ann_j_p/2503217562/sizes/l/

Lake Huron, Ontario








http://www.flickr.com/photos/photodocgvsu/2700289812/sizes/l/

Peyto Lake, Alberta








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/213747728/sizes/l/


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper (Sep 5, 2008)

East Coast









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2661805914/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/caperay/2797668195/sizes/l/


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper (Sep 5, 2008)

Quebec








http://www.flickr.com/photos/djof/268918963/sizes/l/


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper (Sep 5, 2008)

Cape Ray, Newfoundland 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/caperay/2798014594/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

perfect pics:nuts:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

:applause::applause::applause::applause:

unbelievable natural beauty


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper (Sep 5, 2008)

Grasslands National Park, Saskatchewan








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pageworld/3814758347/sizes/o/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The landscapes in those photos above are really great :cheers:


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper (Sep 5, 2008)

Muskoka Lakes, Ontario








http://www.flickr.com/photos/virgomerry/5552010/sizes/l/


----------



## hollow man (Oct 4, 2002)

I think its fair to say that you Canadians live in the most naturally beautiful Country on Earth!


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper (Sep 5, 2008)

Greenwich National Park, PEI 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pmac72/86630684/sizes/l/


----------



## SaltlandUnited (Dec 29, 2009)

I think Canada is the most beautifull country on earth! What a great nature!


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper (Sep 5, 2008)

Writing-On-Stone Provincial Park, Alberta 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pageworld/4127608444/sizes/o/


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper (Sep 5, 2008)

Quebec








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lj-42/4197556400/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper (Sep 5, 2008)

Killarney Provincial Park, Ontario








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wieclawek/3325116602/sizes/l/


----------



## Gzdvtz (Oct 25, 2009)

CanadianSkyScraper said:


> Peyto Lake, Alberta
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/213747728/sizes/l/


I've been there, it's absolutely amazing! I have fond memories,


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper (Sep 5, 2008)

edit


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper (Sep 5, 2008)

BC








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3729586849/sizes/o/


----------



## Heroico (Sep 14, 2009)

This countryside is simply spectacular


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper (Sep 5, 2008)

Mount Robson, British Columbia








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ronaldhanko/3799411225/sizes/l/


----------



## toddatc (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## CanadianSkyScraper (Sep 5, 2008)

Sambro Island Lighthouse, Nova Scotia 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/archer10/3064876633/sizes/l/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@toddatc: Its Quebec city?


----------



## toddatc (Jul 20, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> @toddatc: Its Quebec city?


:lol:

I thought people would recognize the Canadian parliament.

Its in Ottawa.


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper (Sep 5, 2008)

NFLD








http://www.flickr.com/photos/geoffpdean/3796028443/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## toddatc (Jul 20, 2009)

More Ottawa:


----------



## Mr.Johnson (Mar 2, 2008)

Watta? It's like a european city! Oslo, Kopengagen or smth like that)) Only when I have seen Lincoln Town Car on the road, I have believed that is's north america)))


----------



## toddatc (Jul 20, 2009)

I went over the thread quickly and I cant believe noone has posted our national symbol yet! :lol:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Here's another great symbol of our country, the Wild West:









http://christinacrowley.files.wordpress.com/2009/07/stampede_rodeo_ten_640x480.jpg









http://npac.ca/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/Rodeo.jpg
















http://blogs.warwick.ac.uk/images/hjneal/2008/09/15/calgary_stampede_1970_canadian_design.jpg
http://media.canada.com/gallery/071008_stampededay7/cal0710-sgc 2.jpg


----------



## Mr.Johnson (Mar 2, 2008)

>


Nice shot!
Drive safety however)


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Yee-Haw!


----------



## toddatc (Jul 20, 2009)

isaidso said:


> Here's another great symbol of our country, the Wild West:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks like USA, not Canada for sure.


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

CeC said:


> Canada is a truly beautiful nation. I'm lucky enought to live in Calgary so I have close access to the mountains and can attest of their incredible beauty. My only gripe is that this nation is too big! So big that it's difficult to see it's many wonderful places without spending some serious $$$ on plane tickets.


If Canada weren't so big then we wouldn't have all these great places and various landscapes now would we? 

But I do agree that living in such a big country can seem quite "daunting" at times. Like whenever you drive to Ottawa from Toronto, you feel absolutely exhausted but when you look at the inter-city distance on a national map, you realize that you have traveled through an infinitesimally small portion of the country. At those times, it definitely seems impossible for an average person to do enough traveling to truly get a sense of the beautiful landscapes across the nation.


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper (Sep 5, 2008)

Yukon, Firth River, Ivvavik National Park 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/raian88/4258892392/sizes/l/


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper (Sep 5, 2008)

PEI








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pmgrah/110511618/sizes/l/in/set-72057594079108406/


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

toddatc said:


> This looks like USA, not Canada for sure.


Perhaps, you should learn a little bit more about your own country! :|

Those images are very much a part of Canadiana and symbols of our nation. Just because we're all inundated with US television/film/print media that portrays these things as US symbols doesn't negate them as Canadian symbols. Cowboys, rodeo, chuck wagons, barbecuing steak on an open flame, and ranching have been part of the culture of western Canada from the very beginning. It's every bit as much Canadian as it is American or Mexican. 

Most of what's portrayed on television only tells the *US point of view* regarding these things. I'd expect the kind of response you made from a foreigner, not someone who's from here. Those images only look like the USA rather than Canada to those who view the world through a US lens. 

I suppose next you're going to tell me that the following is US imagery as well? Before you say yes, you may want to know that football traces its roots to central Canada. It's not a sport we imported from the United States.

*Football @ the University of Toronto: since 1861* 









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2646/3982707459_08e506cd8a_b.jpg (Photo by Alex Pylyshyn/Sport York)

*40th Red and Blue Bowl*









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3501/3983465964_62672a979c_o.jpg (Photo by Alex Pylyshyn/Sport York)

*97th Grey Cup: Montréal Alouettes 28 Saskatchewan Roughriders 27* 









http://beta.images.theglobeandmail.com/archive/00359/GC163-FBO_CFL_Gr_359308gm-f.jpg


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

All the photos are great except the last one!


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Saskatchewan will win the Cup next year. Go Riders! kay:


----------



## Gzdvtz (Oct 25, 2009)

toddatc said:


> This looks like USA, not Canada for sure.


Have you been to Alberta? It felt very Texan to me, not that I've been to Texas but AB was pretty close to how I imagine it with all the cowboys, ranches, and oil stuff. They even call the cattle grids there 'Texas gate'.


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper (Sep 5, 2008)

Manitoba








http://www.flickr.com/photos/norm_a/3026102046/sizes/o/in/set-72157608992453288/


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper (Sep 5, 2008)

Niagara Falls, Ontario








http://www.flickr.com/photos/flipkeat/2272065677/sizes/l/in/set-72157603930582883/


----------



## toddatc (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm gonna post this gr8 pic from LookingUp here:



Looking/Up said:


> Union Station
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

wow


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper (Sep 5, 2008)

Medicine Lake, Alberta








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2915389416/sizes/l/


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper (Sep 5, 2008)

BC








http://www.flickr.com/photos/timg_vancouver/2619190625/sizes/l/in/set-72157605872998931/


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper (Sep 5, 2008)

Torngat Mountains National Park, Newfoundland & Labrador


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper (Sep 5, 2008)

Porteau Cove, British Columbia








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jacques_daigneault/3993247618/sizes/l/


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper (Sep 5, 2008)

Yukon








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bovinacowboy/3942690120/sizes/l/

Quebec City








http://www.flickr.com/photos/shawnnolan/3376669463/sizes/o/


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper (Sep 5, 2008)

Frenchman Valley Saskatchewan








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pageworld/3563766393/sizes/o/

Bayfield Ontario, Lake Huron








http://www.flickr.com/photos/krista_dawn/198077704/sizes/l/in/set-72157594212089538/


----------



## sodiumchloride (Jan 15, 2009)

^^

Woah, great photo of the lake


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper (Sep 5, 2008)

Canada's three Territories

Northwest Territories 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/evenelsewhere/440336574/sizes/l/

Yukon








http://www.flickr.com/photos/legrisak/3183698645/sizes/l/

Nunavut 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/matbest/2577062351/sizes/l/


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

The pics of Yukon and Nunavut are amazing:nuts:


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper (Sep 5, 2008)

Alberta








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ecstaticist/1083672508/sizes/l/in/set-72157601321748165/

Quebec








http://www.flickr.com/photos/legeographe/3857886328/sizes/l/in/set-72157622145246088/

Ontario, Georgian Bay








http://www.flickr.com/photos/timberwolf1212/2542980177/sizes/l/


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

CanadianSkyScraper said:


> Canada's three Territories
> 
> Northwest Territories
> 
> ...


Looks like Norway, Scotland and Greenland all wraped up in on territory! Absolutely amazing country, love it :cheers:


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper (Sep 5, 2008)

Saskatchewan 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kahtava/847482797/sizes/l/


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper (Sep 5, 2008)

Algonquin Provincial Park, Ontario








http://www.flickr.com/photos/glossyboy/3642037575/sizes/o/


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper (Sep 5, 2008)

Winter Beach, Nova Scotia








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rbmac/4333848494/sizes/o/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

SO BEAUTIFUL! I LOVE CANADA!


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper (Sep 5, 2008)

Banff








http://farm1.static.flickr.com/34/72403962_ea88d12a2c_o.jpg


----------



## CuLongVN (Sep 13, 2006)

awesome pictures!! i've been to canada a few time but never ventured out of Toronto and Toronto does get boring after awhile. I've alway fear that the more northern I goes, the less civilization there is, pretty much being fear of running out of gasoline haha. So I never get the chance to see all that is Canada.

so for the next trip up there, are most of this wonderful places can be accessed by car?


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

CuLongVN said:


> awesome pictures!! i've been to canada a few time but never ventured out of Toronto and Toronto does get boring after awhile. I've alway fear that the more northern I goes, the less civilization there is, pretty much being fear of running out of gasoline haha. So I never get the chance to see all that is Canada.
> 
> so for the next trip up there, are most of this wonderful places can be accessed by car?


Well the people who took these photos certainly didn't walk from Toronto, so yes


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper (Sep 5, 2008)

CuLongVN said:


> awesome pictures!! i've been to canada a few time but never ventured out of Toronto and Toronto does get boring after awhile. I've alway fear that the more northern I goes, the less civilization there is, pretty much being fear of running out of gasoline haha. So I never get the chance to see all that is Canada.
> 
> so for the next trip up there, are most of this wonderful places can be accessed by car?


If your in Toronto id recommend Bruce Peninsula National Park (4h), Pinery Provincial Park (3h) or even Muskoka (3h).


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

That photo of Banff is simply breathtaking!!! :drool:


----------



## Looking/Up (Feb 28, 2008)

The Bruce Penninsula is Ontario's secret. An absolutely gorgeous part of the country.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bobcatnorth/3070262385/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bobalong/3800377415/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/etobicokesouth/2528817993/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/s-d-s/754722018/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great updated photos from Canada


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper (Sep 5, 2008)

Auyuittuq National Park, Nunavut 








http://farm1.static.flickr.com/23/35300427_c8c2ba8d76_b.jpg


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper (Sep 5, 2008)

Cape Ray, Newfoundland and Labrador








http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2495/3941606261_62016c72b4_b.jpg


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

CuLongVN said:


> awesome pictures!! i've been to canada a few time but never ventured out of Toronto...
> 
> so for the next trip up there, are most of this wonderful places can be accessed by car?


Canada is bigger than the United States. You're not going see all that much if you stay in one city. It would be like going to the States and not venturing beyond New York City.


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper (Sep 5, 2008)

Saskatchewan








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3257/2792400557_f3112b1d08_b.jpg


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper (Sep 5, 2008)

Côte-nord, Québec








http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2370/2633316435_f7e4faf0b2_b.jpg


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

wow is the caribe o Canada The Bruce Penninsula is Ontario's secret is warvelus


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper (Sep 5, 2008)

Cheltenham Badlands, Ontario








http://www.flickr.com/photos/hyfen/3788124780/sizes/l/


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper (Sep 5, 2008)

Kelowna BC 








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3178/2604366891_3be2123482_b.jpg


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper (Sep 5, 2008)

Canadian Rockies, Cirque Peak








http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2509/3841427287_0e65c579eb_o.jpg


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper (Sep 5, 2008)

Canada's Arctic








http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4030/4308232136_2366861fc4_o.jpg


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

Simply amazing


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

^ Indeed


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper (Sep 5, 2008)

Yukon








http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2588/3910835599_20b90ab422_b.jpg


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Edmonton, the provincial capital of Alberta...









by edmontonenthusiast, flickr.


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice skyline shot of Edmonton.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ I second that!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Montreal, Quebec









by jonathanxxxxx, flickr.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Parliament building in Victoria, the capital of beautiful British Columbia..










by AndreasKoberl, flickr.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Victoria Park in downtown Regina, the lovely capital of Saskatchwan..










by crownrange, flickr.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Toronto, the largest city in Canada











by chieflong, flickr.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

St John's, Newfoundland










by /kost80, flickr.
View of night St. John's from Mount Scio


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Hamilton, Ontario










by colines, flickr.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

L'oratoire Saint-Joseph - St. Joseph's Oratory










by chrisinphilliy5448, flickr.


In 1904, Blessed André Bessette, CSC, began the construction of a small chapel on the side of the mountain near Notre Dame College. Soon the growing number of visitors made it too small. Even though it was enlarged, a larger church was needed and in 1917 one was completed - it is called the Crypt, and has a seating capacity of 1,000. In 1924, the construction of the basilica was inaugurated; it was finally completed in 1967. The Oratory's dome is the third-largest of its kind in the world after the Basilica of Our Lady of Peace of Yamoussoukro in the Ivory Coast and Saint Peter's Basilica in Rome, and the church is the largest in Canada.

The basilica is dedicated to Saint Joseph, to whom Brother André credited all his reported miracles. These were mostly related to some kind of healing power, and many pilgrims (handicapped, blind, ill, etc.) poured into his Basilica, including numerous Protestants. On display in the basilica is a wall covered with thousands of crutches from those who came to the basilica and were healed. Pope John Paul II deemed the miracles to be authentic and beatified Brother André in 1982.

A reliquary in the church museum contains Brother André's heart, which he requested as a protection for the basilica. More than 2 million visitors and pilgrims visit the Oratory every year. It is located at 3800 Queen Mary Road, at Côte-des-Neiges (near to Côte-des-Neiges metro station).


On October 19, 2004, the Oratory held its centennial. All the bells of all the churches on the island of Montreal were supposed to ring at 9:00 a.m., though not all churches participated. At 9:05 a.m., the basilica rang its bell in response and celebration.

In 2005, the Oratory was added to the List of National Historic Sites of Canada on the occasion of its 100th anniversary.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Flat Iron Building-Toronto










by dancronin, flickr.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Conferation Bridge, PEI











by westpark., flickr.

The Conferation Bridge spans the northumberland strait and it is more than 12 kilometre long.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Winnpeg, the largest city and also the capital of Manitoba.










by paullinton, flickr.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Halifax, Nova Scotia.










by dean having a busy week. flickr.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Ottawa, our nation's capital...










by digitalagent, flickr.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Departure Bay, Nanaimo BC.










by bob2006, flickr.


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice photo of Ottawa. What are the two buildings?


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Love it all!!!!


----------



## Nunez (Feb 11, 2005)

Chose the best pictures 
Beautiful Canada!!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks guys!

In the Ottawa photo, the building in the back is the Parliament of Canada. I don't know whats the other one though.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Red Deer, Alberta


Morning has broken









by LR Pix


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Beautiful Kelowna, BC









by bulliver


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Capilano Suspension Bridge, North Vancouver










by ***roham***


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

just amazing pics !




Yellow Fever said:


> Yukon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It'd be great to ride a horse through it.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

That's one of my favourite Yukon pics ever!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Thanks!



Another Yukon pic


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Mount Thor, Baffin Island











The Canadian Broadcasting Corporation (CBC) is holding a contest for the "7 wonders of Canada" - both natural and man made. Mt Thor (5500 ft, 1675 m) has made it to the short list of 52. Of course, it stands zero chance of making the final 7, but it is a seriously impressive bit of architecture.

The west face is the world's tallest vertical cliff - 4100 feet (1250 meters). Thats more than 1000 feet higher than El Cap. It was only first climbed in 1985 after a 33 day effort. Also the location of the world's longest rappel.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Storm in North Bay, Ontario 









By !!!Girl!!!
Angela Palmer


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Red sunset sky of a Chinook Arch in Calgary, Alberta









by Surrealplaces


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Kamloops, BC











by Spatial Mongrel


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lake Erie Sunset









by cindygraphics


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Montreal, Quebec










By caribb


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sunset on the river, Thunder Bay, Ontario









by KarenR-TB


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

by Mikey G Ottawa

BeaverTails On Ice - Ottawa 03 09

Ice Skating on the Rideau Canal makes you hungry. This is The best way to enjoy the sweet pastry treats called Beavertails, sometimes also known as Obama-tails! 
Pres. Obama recently visited Ottawa . . .


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Some where in BC









by Yellow Snow Photography


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Some where in Atlantic Canada









by NewfieAndy


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Victoria, BC









by Brandon Godfrey


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Canada's natural beauty is majestic.


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*Porteau Cove, Howe Sound, BC*

By FlashMoment


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Nice pic!



Sea Street, Saint John N.B.








by Number Six (bill lapp)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Inside the Vancouver Convention Centre









by grco61


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Yellow Fever said:


> HAMILTON CHEERLEADERS perform in the Roger's Centre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HA! The cheerleaders are worse than the team! :lol:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ come on, the Tiger Cats are not doing too badly, in fact they are even better than the Blue Bombers in the eastern division. 











By Harry2010


a narrow passage, Vancouver

Kayaking between Siwash Rock and the Stanley Park seawall. Keeping an eye on things are two alert sea gulls.


----------



## USAAAA (Sep 2, 2010)

Ten richest billionaires in the world http://theworldsbillionaires2.tk/ Learn the secret of weight loss easiest and quickest way to get rid of the secret as a result of excess weight http://losssweight.tk/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HTO Park, Toronto









by Medmoiselle T


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Ice in Springdale Harbour, Newfoundland









by Steve  Clarke


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Green's Cove At Midnight











by Spence D


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Snow Squall Over The Bay, Nova Scotia









by bishops34


----------



## Coccoloba (Jul 1, 2009)

CanadianSkyScraper said:


> PEI
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mg: Amazing beautiful Please, continue :yes:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Webster's Falls from above, Ontario









by thru the night


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

McGeachy Pond near Erieau, Ontario









By DenisGiles


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Blackcomb Mountain, BC









by Seekdes (Mike in TO)


----------



## Ciudadano-Mundial (May 11, 2009)

OMG amazing images!!!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ thanks!


Tofino, BC








by bravewest


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Québec City









by Imapix


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Harry potter movie?



belleville, ontario








by Robert Scott Photography.ca


----------



## Coccoloba (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice...... continue please :yes:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ thanks!











by Phil's Pixels


Lower Waterfowl Lake

Looking SW at lower Waterfowl Lake with Canadian Rockies in background. Taken along Alberta's Icefield Parkway. 
Love the color of these glacial fed rivers and lakes.


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Magnificent photo of Lower Waterfowl Lake!! :drool:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Thanks!



Rouge Beach, Toronto









by thru the night


----------



## Coccoloba (Jul 1, 2009)

:cheers2:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ 



Niagara night shot









by tibi wagner


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Best Niagara night shot I have ever seen. mg:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Thanks!



Baddeck, Nova Scotia.








By corporallouis


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

by Yellow Snow Photography

wans resting on ice packs on Liard River, B.C.,


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Spectacular pic of Niagara at night. Regards.*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Thanks Jan !











by jimmywayne


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Agassiz, Fraser Valley, B.C.


----------



## Coccoloba (Jul 1, 2009)

mg: The Niagara at night and Agassiz carpet. Continue please.... :yes:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ thanks!




Yellowknife at -40C








by Piero Damiani


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lake Ontario on a spring day









by thru the night


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

by Murat Uysal


Victoria

Capital of British Columbia


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

photo and text by Screen Door Slams

Notre Dame's Ceiling

I'm not the least bit religious, but Notre Dame's interior always blows me away. I'm still fairly certain that there isn't anything 'bigger' out there, but that doesn't detract from the impressiveness of the Cathedral, no matter how you look at it.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

by TheRainbird


Sandpipers on the beach

All summer long there seem to be sandpipers on Long Beach. These guys migrate a terrifically long way, from South America to the Canadian Arctic. Just as the last adults come passing through, the juveniles start heading south.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Amazing country... beautiful landscapes.


----------



## Arthur* (Jun 29, 2010)

Great thread maybe the best about Canada!!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ thanks guys!











by Thomas Johnson Photography

Beautiful View of Niagara Falls on the Canada Side


----------



## Coccoloba (Jul 1, 2009)

mg: it´s so beautiful


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ thanks!











by bomboyp


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Bear on a pole

Totems on Burnaby Mountain









by R. Sawdon Photography


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks guys!!










By deeveepix

Hot pool, hot spring, Alberta


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

by Thomas Barothy


Moraine Lake is a glacially-fed lake in Banff National Park, 14 kilometres (8.7 mi) outside the Village of Lake Louise, Alberta, Canada. It is situated in the Valley of the Ten Peaks, at an elevation of approximately 6,183 feet (1,885 m). The lake has a surface area of .5 square kilometres (0.19 sq mi).


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

by Jeremiah John McBride

Kakabeka Falls , Ontario


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Very good. It looks like a drape. :cheers:


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*Elk Island National Park of Canada, Astotin Lake, Alberta*

By Flashmoment, Nov 11, 2010


----------



## IrishMan2010 (Aug 16, 2010)

Most beautiful country on earth!


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Cypress Hills, Saskatchewan*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mistercgg/3037412156/in/photostream/


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

NICE!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

agree!!




Bellevue Hills, Sault Ste. Marie, Ontario








by Bryan O'Toole


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

downtown Regina, Saskatchewan











by sirsteven


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

by behind_the_lens

The Lighthouse - Repainting
Peggy's Cove, Nova Scotia


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Kluane National Park, Yukon*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/legrisak/5138178545/


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice pic of the Kluane National Park.


----------



## Coccoloba (Jul 1, 2009)

:cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

indeed!



Pitt Meadows Dike, BC








by R. Sawdon Photography


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

By Flying Fin

Hockey Night in Canada, Collingwood, Ontario,


----------



## Nuks (Jun 24, 2006)

^Nice!

Downtown Toronto from the Port lands:










Flickr stream


----------



## whitefordj (Feb 18, 2006)

Yellow Fever said:


> by PView
> 
> Wasootch Creek
> 
> A little dry now that the spring runoff is over. Located in Kananaskis Country, AB.


i have spent countless weekends here. what a wonderland it is.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks guys!











by Surrealplaces

The autumn colors of Canada's Rocky Mountains


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ Wow, nice atmosphere in this photo :cheers:

City of *Niagara Falls*, Ontario









http://www.flickr.com/photos/clairechao/5124064287/


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

NICE!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks guys!











by Astro Guy

air canada centre panorama, toronto


----------



## Coccoloba (Jul 1, 2009)

:|


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ 










by Speck in Time


Decaying pier in Britannia Beach BC Canada

Even though it is on the ocean, Britannia Beach is not a beach at all. It is a small mining town located off the Sea to Sky highway between Vancouver and Whistler in British Columbia, Canada. Copper mine was opened in 1904 and worked (more or less) continuously till 1974. Nowadays Britannia Beach is home to about 300 people, very interesting Museum of Mining and beautiful landscapes. If you happen to drive along “Sea to Sky Highway” between Vancouver and Whistler, you should take time to stop and enjoy this nice little place.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lake Louise, Alberta









by Jon Downs


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Ottawa, Ontario









by ViaMoi


----------



## Coccoloba (Jul 1, 2009)

Woow, BRITANIA BEACH AND ALBERTA LAKE..... :cheers2:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

by StGrundy


Clifton Hill - Niagra Falls

Main drag of Niagara Falls, on a beautiful October evening.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Osoyoos, British Columbia*









Courtesy of Metro-One


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

thanks isaidso!


good morning, Newfoundland!








By NewfieAndy


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Prince Edward Island










by photoholic1









by photoholic1


----------



## Coccoloba (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks, continue please! :yes:


----------



## TXSkyWatcher (Oct 10, 2007)

Yes...absolutely beautiful photos!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ thanks guys!












Restigouche Sam

Restigouche Sam on duty. He is a big metal Salmon who is lit up at night in the city of Campbellton, New Brunswick.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Yellow Fever said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Beautiful, rustic scene....:cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Yellow Fever said:


> Prince Edward Island
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lovely rural scenes.....


----------



## Coccoloba (Jul 1, 2009)

^^ This last, just like a Eduard Hooper landscape :yes:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

thanks guys!










by Dave the Haligonian

sheet Harbour, Nova Scotia


----------



## Nuks (Jun 24, 2006)

^Nice!

Here's another one from Nova Scotia, this time in Chester:










Flickr Stream


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

I visited Nova Scotia a few years ago and loved it! Great photos guys!


----------



## PhilippeMtl (Aug 17, 2005)

Trois Rivieres









inde07 (André Veilleux)@ flickr


----------



## PhilippeMtl (Aug 17, 2005)

Thousand Island, Ontario
_St Lawrence River_









Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/wiless/


----------



## PhilippeMtl (Aug 17, 2005)

Saskatchewan








Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/lesleyo/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

awesome photos you have been posting, phillippe! :cheers:


----------



## PhilippeMtl (Aug 17, 2005)

Manitoba








by http://www.flickr.com/photos/tkotam/


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ Yikes!! :runaway:


----------



## PhilippeMtl (Aug 17, 2005)

Prince Edward Island









by: 
lucky wendy'[email protected]


----------



## PhilippeMtl (Aug 17, 2005)

Gaspesia, Quebec









by: http://www.flickr.com/photos/zonthom/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## PhilippeMtl (Aug 17, 2005)

Badlands, Alberta










by:Amy Blackadder (http://www.flickr.com/photos/motophoto86/)


----------



## PhilippeMtl (Aug 17, 2005)

Cabot Trail, Nova Scotia









by oceanic20007 (http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/)


----------



## Coccoloba (Jul 1, 2009)

PhilippeMtl said:


> Pacific Rim, BC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^ Just like a dream 

:cheers:


----------



## PhilippeMtl (Aug 17, 2005)

Campobello Island, New Bruswick










by: scottdunn @ http://www.flickr.com/photos/scottdunn/


----------



## PhilippeMtl (Aug 17, 2005)

Webster's Falls, Southern Ontario









Source: Godspeed70 @ http://www.flickr.com/photos/godspeed70/


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

PhilippeMtl said:


> Pacific Rim, BC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is like Northern rainforest!


----------



## PhilippeMtl (Aug 17, 2005)

Vancouver region, BC









Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ecstaticist/ @flickr


----------



## Coccoloba (Jul 1, 2009)

:eek2::applause:


----------



## PhilippeMtl (Aug 17, 2005)

Emerald Lake, Yukon









Source: Digital Agent @ http://www.flickr.com/photos/specialagent/


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ :drool:


----------



## PhilippeMtl (Aug 17, 2005)

Rue Saint Paul, Montreal









by djeepmtl @http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeanphilippecaron/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

are you sure you are in the right section? this thread is not about Canadian cities skyline at all.


----------



## rockdock (Dec 5, 2010)

I think after looking through 34 pages of pictures I would know what the thread is about  . 
It's just that people were posting pictures of the Vancouver and Toronto skylines. Heck, even a few pics of Edmonton and Regina. I'm trying to draw attention to Calgary is all.


----------



## Coccoloba (Jul 1, 2009)

charpentier said:


> *Alberta Prairies*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^ Just like Eduard Hooper painter :yes:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Prince Edward Island








http://www.flickr.com/photos/candyflossgirl/861953466/sizes/l/


Fishing Wharf, North Rustico, PEI








http://www.flickr.com/photos/buysellpei/5075075778/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Bow Falls*


Bow Falls by Eeffoc, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Banff, Alberta*


Banff - Golf Course by Eeffoc, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ awesome photos!


Hopewell Rocks, New Brunswick








http://www.flickr.com/photos/robertlz/3858481191/sizes/o/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The coast line of Cape Breton, Nova Scotia 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2269886247/sizes/l/


----------



## charlischarm (Feb 22, 2011)

I really appreciate these pictures which you have shared with us.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/raulmacias/4541275144/sizes/l/
Place Royale, Quebec, QC,


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

^^ It looks like a British town, narrow road, old buildings and stuffs


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

*]Clayoquot Sound BC*

Clayoquot Sound BC by Cleanline Sport Fishing Tofino BC, on Flickr


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

Yellow Fever said:


> east of Cabin Point on the Coastal Trail around East Sooke Park, Vancouver Island.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet God, now i want to move to Canada... ;-)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/photo_art/2253629150/sizes/l/in/photostream/
La glissade du Chateau Frontenac, Québec










http://www.flickr.com/photos/photo_art/3048605669/sizes/l/in/photostream/
Niagra Falls, ON


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Does anyone know where this place is? hno:


----------



## Elnerico (Aug 12, 2009)

Alberta around Banff/Jasper I think, I had a friend who was there.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

SO143 said:


> Does anyone know where this place is? hno:


That's Lake Peyto, just north of Banff in Alberta.


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks that is an awesome place to visit 


174_27 Sulphur Mountain Observation Station by GargoyleG, on Flickr


174_13 Hope the canoe doesn't tip by GargoyleG, on Flickr
175_04a Palms Falling on Banff by GargoyleG, on Flickr


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

I love Banff. Went there last May. It's an amazing place, animals everywhere. I saw a few moose, plenty of mountain goats, and a grizzly bear. The bear was scary, good thing I kept my distance.


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

The Rockpile by ecstaticist, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Rainbow Panorama by Brandon Godfrey, on Flickr


----------



## Coccoloba (Jul 1, 2009)

Oh beautiful landscape :cheers2:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Percé Rock, Québec*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/archer10/4967545858/


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

SO143 said:


> The Rockpile by ecstaticist, on Flickr


:drool: gorgeous palace


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

^ Thanks it is truly wonderful 


jacques cartier park by ankakay, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Dynamic Serenity by papalars, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The last photo is simply stunning!


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ +1


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Beautiful Mountain Scenery, Nakoda Lodge, Canadian Rockies, Alberta, Canada by Bencito the Traveller, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

nice!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Montreal









http://www.hanifworld.com/Montrealweb/95-Montreal.html


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

:bow: 


Yellow Fever said:


>


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Hotel De Ville, Montreal*


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Beautiful Mountain Scenery, Chief Hector Lake, Nakoda Lodge, Canadian Rockies, Alberta, Canada by Bencito the Traveller, on Flickr


----------



## kalabaw (Apr 19, 2005)

wow!!! never knew this thread existed... i subscribed to it now!!! =) these pictures make me love canada more! i'll share some of my snaps too after the jump.


----------



## kalabaw (Apr 19, 2005)

Where I'm currently based, Ottawa.


----------



## kalabaw (Apr 19, 2005)

Still in Ottawa


IMGP0074 by moja_kalabaw99, on Flickr


----------



## kalabaw (Apr 19, 2005)

Quebec City


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Photos in this topic are not being credited properly.

Please take a look at this sticky on how to do so [Flickr]

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1317661

This is exactly the reason why Flickr blocked Skyscrapercity this week. Please credit properly, or your photos will be removed. Thanks in advance


----------



## yin_yang (May 29, 2006)

Alright, they finally finished Bloor Street West! Good to see that they planted decently mature trees that will likely survive, unlike most trees planted on sidewalks nowadays.


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

neilio said:


> Really? they look an awful lot like the Alberta badlands..


I thought about the Alberta badlands too at first.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5672854191/


----------



## flesh_is_weak (Jun 16, 2006)

Quall said:


> This is in Utah.


that can be changed...(gets pen and draws line over north american map)


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

neilio said:


> Really? they look an awful lot like the Alberta badlands..


It does look like the Badlands, but the vegetation seemed slightly 'off'.


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mshandro/5807566078/ by Marc Shandro, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/mshandro/5799188844/ by Marc Shandro


http://www.flickr.com/photos/mshandro/5798516835/ by Marc Shandro









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexmariephotos/5823671584/sizes/l/in/photostream/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/druclimb/5802439595/ by Dru!









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wimie/5826173051/sizes/l/in/photostream/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/thelearningcurvedotca/5825980239/ by thelearning


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ LOve the last pic!


----------



## Coccoloba (Jul 1, 2009)

Lol


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Yellow Fever said:


> ^^ LOve the last pic!


I wouldn't want to smell those seats after that ride! uke: :lol:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Are you joking? who would smell any seat anyway? :lol:


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Castle Mountain, Banff, Alberta


http://www.flickr.com/photos/cosmic_kid/3362409534/ by cosmic_kid99

Mt. Victoria from Ice Castle Window at Lake Louise

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cosmic_kid/3361590487/ by cosmic_kid99

Ice Sculpture at Lake Louise

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cosmic_kid/3362366740/ by cosmic_kid99


Ice Castle at Lake Louise, Banff by cosmic_kid99


http://www.flickr.com/photos/cosmic_kid/3361503801/ by cosmic_kid99


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Casa Loma (Castle) - Toronto







[/url]
 by Vladimir-911


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Fairmont Ski Area, BC

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cosmic_kid/5338125343/ by cosmic_kid99

Fairmont Ski Area, BC

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cosmic_kid/5338740544/ by kid999

Fog rising over the Kootney River and Mitchell Range

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cosmic_kid/5338737586/ by cosmic_kid99


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Rocky mountain glacier, Banff

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bigmingming/2968420165/ by bigmingming

Whitby Harbour

  by Яick Harris

Lac du Moulin, Mont St-Bruno

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mike9alive/5851051358/ by Michel Filion


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Horse cart in front of Montreal City Hall

http://www.flickr.com/photos/n8zim/5813991983/ by N8Zim


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Great photos again!


----------



## Coccoloba (Jul 1, 2009)

Beautiful Canada


----------



## SilverSamurai (May 26, 2011)

Bump and a delayed Happy Canada Day to the greatest nation on earth!

Parliament Hill by IceBlueSamurai, on Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/icebluesamurai/5897297999/


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY CANADA*


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

Great shots


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

SO143 said:


> Rocky mountain glacier, Banff
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bigmingming/2968420165/ by bigmingming
> 
> ...



Amazing photography....:cheers:


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Biodome, Montreal by Raymeone


Biodome, Montreal by Raymeone


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Montréal by Super.Apple, on Flickr


----------



## Dirty new yorker (Jun 4, 2011)

Where is that zoo?


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Judging by the tagline underneath, it would be the old Olympic velodrome in Montreal which was converted into a 'biodome'. It's next to Olympic Stadium.


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Parliament Hill by stvn_tal


Parliament Buildings in Ottawa by kaymoshusband









http://www.flickr.com/photos/michelle-gendron-photography/6050778628/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Whistler Mountain by どこでもいっしょ


Train in Jasper by FinnHopson


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Plain of Six Glaciers by FinnHopson


Miette Range, Alberta by FinnHopson


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Inner Harbour by Paul Rioux


La BarreAJack by eburriel


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

River Valley by mschroeter140


http://www.flickr.com/photos/annkelliott/6053373140/ by annkelliott,


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomfournierpark/6053936330/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6054713487/ by Ismaël


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cunnick/4773085218/ by ncj448


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/alsindy/6052344000/ by Diana


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomfournierpark/6045022834/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

SO143 said:


> Bruce Peninsula National Park by Alec Saunders


nice


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Oxtongue Rapids by 1Tanker


Summer Shadows by Josh.Snow


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/archer10/2866885571/ by archer10


Ottawa Ontario by dugspr


----------



## Simon200 (Aug 19, 2011)

Here is my favorite place in Toronto  

Toronto City Airport


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/waynerd/6060625593/ by waynerd


http://www.flickr.com/photos/kirchmeier/6060768357/ by Kirchmeier


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Kananaskis Lakes by annkelliott


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6061897994/ by gwhiteway


http://www.flickr.com/photos/w4nd3rl0st/6064093338/ by InspiredinDesMoines


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/w4nd3rl0st/6057682989/ by InspiredinDesMoines


http://www.flickr.com/photos/djking/6063781226/ by djking


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/djking/6063791532/ by djking


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Mount Edith Cavell by SomewhatNorth


http://www.flickr.com/photos/waynestevenson/6062926432/ by Wayne Stevenson


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Inukshuk, Ontraio by Crimsondusk001









http://www.flickr.com/photos/videntphoto/6061584922/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Rideau Canal by H&XL


Rideau Canal by H&XL


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ottawa, Parliament Building by H&am


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6060427035/ by H&XL


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6060977586/ by H&XL


----------



## PedroLacerda (May 1, 2007)

Oh my...
:applause:


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Montréal by Magi-


Montréal, QC by Magi-


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Good Morning Lake Louise by heyitsmelea


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6066736560/ by jefg99


Allen Bill Lake - Kananaskis - Alberta by Robson M Cunha


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

DGJ_3800 - Cox Warehouse by  (Dennis)


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Edmonton Fairmont Hotel by Robson M Cunha


Edmonton Building inside by Robson M Cunha


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

DGJ_3765 - Western Head Lighthouse by (Dennis)


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Mont-Tremblant, Quebec by Yu


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Toronto Skyline by Calvin J.


Saint Joseph Syriac Catholic Church  by Diana's Photography


Toronto Mall by Diana's Photography


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Canada Day 2011 by Robson M Cunha


Calgary - 8th AVE SW Spring 2011 by Robson M Cunha


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Peyto Lake Summer 2011 by Robson M Cunha


Waterton Lake by Robson M Cunha


Canmore July 2011_8 by Robson M Cunha


----------



## SilverSamurai (May 26, 2011)

SO143 said:


> Toronto Skyline by Calvin J.
> 
> 
> Saint Joseph Syriac Catholic Church  by Diana's Photography
> ...


Pretty sure that last 1 is taken from Square One in Mississauga, which wouldn't be Toronto...
THen again almost all malls look the same so I'm not 100%... but only 99%...


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

SO143, thanks for all the awesome photos of Canada.


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Dawson City, Yukon*


Dawson City Fall par Archbould Photography, sur Flickr



Sans titre de par lledwod, sur Flickr>


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

^ That is one of the places i must visit before i die, Yukon looks genuinely awesome  



Yellow Fever said:


> Thanks for posting all these wonderful photos, buddy!


Thanks YF, just wanna let you know that i might be in Vancouver during Xmas :happy: but i gotta do research first on things like where to shop, dine and sleep etc. :yes:


http://www.flickr.com/photos/mark2e/6173343931/ by Mark 2E


http://www.flickr.com/photos/bernard-chan/5750781949/ by Bernard C.


http://www.flickr.com/photos/newnumenor/6033277683/ by newnumenor


http://www.flickr.com/photos/ynysforgan_jack/5829434141/ by ynysforgan_jack


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/taniaseyes/6175090987/ by Through Tania's Eyes









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6149238467/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/kirchmeier/6179009118/ by Kirchmeier


Banff (Alberta)  by Darren Vella


South Chilcotin by Pat Mulrooney









http://www.flickr.com/photos/janetaytonphotography/6178377224/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6179745176/ by Blliz


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks SO143 for the new set of photos with different landscapes, the one of South Chilcotin was a bit surprising to me. kay:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Vancouver*


Vancouver par Claude Robillard, sur Flickr


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Awesome aerial of Vancouver!! kay:


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Cool pics! kay:


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Central Clayoquot Sound, British Columbia, Vancouver Island


http://www.flickr.com/photos/sparkyleigh/33586567/ by SparkyLeigh


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kevincappis/5125128532/ by Surrealplaces


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Somewhere in Alberta


http://www.flickr.com/photos/danocan/6201088986/ by DanOCan


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Niagara falls









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6198396393/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/danocan/6200975220/ by DanOCan


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/danocan/6181169445/ by DanOCan


http://www.flickr.com/photos/danocan/6181160009/ by DanOCan


http://www.flickr.com/photos/danocan/6181673904/ by DanOCan


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Lake Louise by Sabby3000


Prince's Island Park by ro-no


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wheaton Valley by kdee64


http://www.flickr.com/photos/richigrafik/4940992297/ by M.RICHI


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6201902440/ by Orion 2


La traversée by s


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Larch Valley by njchow82


Shimmering Glow by ogaraimages


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Yoho NP by ogaraimages


Above and Beyond - Yoho NP by ogaraimages

(Apologies if most of the recent pictures look similar to each other)


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

SO143 said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/kevincappis/5125128532/ by Surrealplaces



love this shot....:cheers1:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Vancouver looks stunning! Just my kind of city - coastal and lots of greenery.


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/traps90_photos/6228253000/ by Traps90


Four Horses of the Autumn, Navan, ON by Derek Mellon


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Canada Rules by fasaxc


http://www.flickr.com/photos/fasaxc/6228518998/ by fasaxc


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pcconnect/5804858138/ by The


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4961151537/ by Jeff Cook2010


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6227593624/ by JUVINAR


http://www.flickr.com/photos/nouspique/6225187862/ by nouspique


http://www.flickr.com/photos/izsi/6229429896/ by Izzi









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nouspique/6225187862/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6232849720/ by chrycopaul1066


----------



## JeanValJean (Aug 25, 2009)

excellent pictures. Could you please write where in Canada these photos come from?


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

^ kay:


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

_The Esplanade Riel, a pedestrian only, Side-spar cable-stayed bridge, is home to the Winnipeg-based Salisbury House Restaurant_









http://www.flickr.com/photos/canuckwithacamera/6242110969/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


_Arrowhead Provincial Park is located north of Huntsville, Ontario_









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6242789727/sizes/l/in/photostream/


_Minden Rotary Park, Minden, Ontario_


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/pavel_photophile2008/6241637655/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


_Vancouver Island, BC_









http://www.flickr.com/photos/agged/6241221430/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Coccoloba (Jul 1, 2009)

All pics Beautiful!


----------



## Brko (Sep 27, 2008)

Nice photos but the last photo from post 1084 is Detroit.:cheers:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Stipson said:


> Nice photos but the last photo from post 1084 is Detroit.:cheers:


Detroit, Michigan is on the right. Windsor, Ontario is on the left.


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

_Banff - Peyto Lake, Mount Caldron, Mount Paterson_


http://www.flickr.com/photos/beniciomurray/6254430975/ by Benicio 


_Canada Day in Alberta _


http://www.flickr.com/photos/pokoroto/6251531543/ by pokoroto


http://www.flickr.com/photos/pokoroto/6252062138/ by pokoroto


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

_Sulfur Mountain Gondola Summit_


http://www.flickr.com/photos/pokoroto/6244602241/ by pokoroto


_Banff Town-site, it is a resort town and one of Canada's most popular tourist destinations, known for its mountainous surroundings and hot springs. It is such a fantastic destination for outdoor sports and features extensive hiking, biking, scrambling and skiing areas within the area. It has the population of 6700_


http://www.flickr.com/photos/pokoroto/6245121858/ by pokoroto









http://www.flickr.com/photos/darrylspictures/6252034760/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

_Sunset along the Graham Island shoreline_


http://www.flickr.com/photos/langara/6255102216/ by Langara 


_Good Morning Toronto, Rise & Shine_ 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/richardgottardo/5661861445/ by Richard


----------



## Brko (Sep 27, 2008)

isaidso said:


> Detroit, Michigan is on the right. Windsor, Ontario is on the left.


^^ My mistake.kay: Thanx:cheers:


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

_Niagara Falls, Ontario_








http://www.flickr.com/photos/glenox/472138936/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sharad_gupta/4818506157/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/david_min/3919635291/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

_Waterton Lakes National Park, Alberta_









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sloppyshooter/6259379940/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6262521812/sizes/l/in/photostream/


_On the way to Mabou, Nova Scotia _









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ggpics/6258150126/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

_Kananaskis_









http://www.flickr.com/photos/annkelliott/6251350602/sizes/l/in/[email protected]


_Banff National Park_









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeffclow/6258022477/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

Incredibly gorgeous pictures and landscapes! Thanks for sharing and keep them coming. :cheers2:


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

_McBride Lake Wind Farm_


http://www.flickr.com/photos/canada_kid/3304194101/ by jtsteeves


_Ontario Wind Farm_









http://www.flickr.com/photos/slobberydog/3872103625/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

_Notre-Dame Basilica is a basilica in the historic district of Old Montreal, in Montreal, Quebec, Canada. The church is located at 110 Notre-Dame Street West, at the corner of Saint Sulpice Street. It is located next to the Saint-Sulpice Seminary and faces the Place d'Armes square._


http://www.flickr.com/photos/ireena_1/3893598174/ by Worthy


http://www.flickr.com/photos/shutterscript/867011548/ by Shutterscript


http://www.flickr.com/photos/shutterscript/866145341/ by Shutterscript


http://www.flickr.com/photos/beniciomurray/6262574820/ by Benicio


http://www.flickr.com/photos/dexxus/4779229303/ by paul 


http://www.flickr.com/photos/dexxus/4823034245/ by  (dex)


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

_Vancouver is a coastal seaport city on the mainland of British Columbia, Canada. It is the hub of Greater Vancouver, which, with over 2.3 million residents, is the third most populous metropolitan area in the country, and the most populous in Western Canada. Major film production studios in Vancouver and Burnaby have turned Metro Vancouver into the third-largest film production centre in North America after Los Angeles and New York City, earning it the film industry nickname, Hollywood North. Vancouver has ranked highly in worldwide "most livable city"_ 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6232013903/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6232013903/sizes/l/in/photostream/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/tiascapes/4157684050/ by TIA


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

_
Land of Oz by Barbara A. White, on Flickr


House in a hill by The Kav, on Flickr_


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

_
Banff mainstreet by rogersmithpix, on Flickr


Fairmont Jasper Park Lodge by rogersmithpix, on Flickr_


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

_
Lake Beauvert, Jasper by rogersmithpix, on Flickr


Fairmont Jasper Park Lodge by rogersmithpix, on Flickr_


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

_
Mt Robson by rogersmithpix, on Flickr


Dutch Lake by rogersmithpix, on Flickr_


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

_
Crowfoot Mountain by rogersmithpix, on Flickr


Athabascar Glacier tour by rogersmithpix, on Flickr_


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

_
Fairmont Springs Hotel, Banff by rogersmithpix, on Flickr


Athabasca River by rogersmithpix, on Flickr_


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

_
Fairmont Jasper Park Lodge by rogersmithpix, on Flickr


The Fairmont Jasper Park Lodge by rogersmithpix, on Flickr_


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Butchart Gardens by rogersmithpix, on Flickr


The Fairmont Empress Hotel by rogersmithpix, on Flickr[/I]


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

_Locomotive 6015 is one of 16 mountain-type engines built by the Canadian Locomotive Company of Kingston, Ontario in 1923 and used by Canadian National in fast freight and passenger service. It pulled the Canadian version of the Orient Express, a passenger train with exquisite wood-paneled cars and fine antique furnishings. This type of engine chugged through the natural beauty of Alberta at 100 miles per hour around the rugged Canadian Rockies. It needed about 10,000 gallons of water and 17 tons of coal. By the late 1950s, the steam engines were replaced by diesel locomotives._

_
Locomotive 6015 by rogersmithpix, on Flickr



"no vacancies" by rogersmithpix, on Flickr_


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

_
The Rocky Mountaineer crossing the Thompson River by rogersmithpix, on Flickr


African Penguins at Boulders Penguin Colony by rogersmithpix, on Flickr


Peyto Lake by rogersmithpix, on Flickr_


----------



## PhilippeMtl (Aug 17, 2005)

Forillon, Quebec ( East)








Source: davidcarter @ http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidcarter/

Cap Eternité area, Quebec (East)








source:[email protected] http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Saskatchewan ( Central)








source:[email protected] http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Long Range Mountains , Newfoundland (east)








Source:[email protected] http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Hope you dont mind me sneaking in a picture of Montreal 


Montreal, Snowy Cityscapes by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Jasper National Park, Alberta*









by My Planet Experience


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Yoho National Park*









_http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6803155689/sizes/l/in/photostream/_


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Niagara Falls*

_
Niagara Falls and teh Rainbow Bridge by neilalderney123, on Flickr


Niagara - Through a wide lens by neilalderney123, on Flickr


Maid of the Mist - Niagara by neilalderney123, on Flickr_


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Wolfe Island Wind Farm, Ontario*

_
Wind Farm by urban ear photography, on Flickr


Wolfe Island wind farm by Roni McGill, on Flickr


Big Sandy Bay 220911_0303 by Hilbert 1958, on Flickr_


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Montreal*









_http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6769000655/sizes/l/in/photostream/_


----------



## Hut_17 (Nov 9, 2011)

Canada is the ideal country for my


----------



## PhilippeMtl (Aug 17, 2005)

Mont Albert ( Quebec)








source: Beyond [email protected] http://www.flickr.com/photos/beyondktaadn/

Anticosti ( Quebec)








source:[email protected]://www.flickr.com/photos/rosairegagnon/

Magdalen Island ( Quebec)








source:ginger_starlette en [email protected]://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Terrific


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

by Alison Harvey Barr


----------



## shahabuddin (Dec 24, 2011)

*Canadian photography*

very much impressive and attractive photography.

shahabuddin


----------



## SilverSamurai (May 26, 2011)

SO143 said:


> African Penguins at Boulders Penguin Colony by rogersmithpix, on Flickr


Nice penguins but Cape Town is in South Africa... not Canada...


----------



## PhilippeMtl (Aug 17, 2005)

De la Commune Street, Montreal ( Quebec)








source: henry roxas @ http://www.flickr.com/photos/henry_roxas/


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

_
Curator Lake, from the Highpoint of Skyline Trail by Taras Ku, on Flickr


SkyTrain by BCOL CCCP, on Flickr_


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

_
The mountains surrounding Whistler in British Columbia, Canada  by Radianman 크래그, on Flickr


Classic Shot of Mount Assiniboine, Matterhorn of the Rockies by Taras Ku, on Flickr_


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

_
Kluane National Park, Yukon by kcezary, on Flickr


Millenium Owl by Jim Cumming, on Flickr_


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

_
BZE110326-0638-Edit by AJ Baxter, on Flickr


Parliament Hill and the National Gallery of Canada by beyondhue, on Flickr_


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

_
Delicate Shade of Blue Hour In Toronto by Katrin Ray, on Flickr


Light fog rolling in by HereInVancouver, on Flickr_


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

_
Ice Castle by kaszeta, on Flickr


Cottonball Sky by laszlo-photo, on Flickr_


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

_
Fairmont Chateau Lake Louise by The Roaming Boomers, on Flickr


Banff National Park by chriechers, on Flickr_


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

_
Lake Louise by chriechers, on Flickr


Banff National Park by chriechers, on Flickr_


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

_
1 Spadina Crescent by stormdog42, on Flickr


Banff by chriechers, on Flickr_


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

_
Banff by chriechers, on Flickr


Banff by chriechers, on Flickr


Banff by chriechers, on Flickr


Banff by chriechers, on Flickr_


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

_
Banff by chriechers, on Flickr


Banff by chriechers, on Flickr


Banff by chriechers, on Flickr


Banff National Park by chriechers, on Flickr_


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

_
Tree fire by eljaywasi, on Flickr_


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Bridge near Clearwater B.C. by infocusI, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Blackcomb Backcountry by Grant Mattice, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

_
Manitoba Legislature by Nilo Manalo, on Flickr_


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

_
David Thompson Country by seanajsimmons, on Flickr_


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Pacific Rim National Park* (Located on Vancouver Island’s rugged west coast, the park encompasses Long Beach, which is actually a 40-km stretch of wide, sandy beaches on the west coast of Vancouver Island between Ucuelet and Tofino.)


http://www.flickr.com/photos/sgman/3903194404/ by sjstewart, on Flickr


Pacific Rim National Park, Vancouver Island, BC, Canada by LuciaB, on Flickr


Cox Bay by Moosealope, on Flickr


Surf by Moosealope, on Flickr


Pacific Ocean from South Beach Trail by jlava88, on Flickr


Fog and wave with birds by tanageraz, on Flickr


Beach! by Kadacat (Marlene), on Flickr


Hole In The Wall by Brendan Matthews, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Cabot Trail*

This 300 km trail through the highlands of Nova Scotia’s Cape Breton, on Canada’s east coast, is actually a drive; a beautiful, scenic loop carved into the side of mountains that rise high above the waters of the Gulf of St. Lawrence. It winds around Cape Breton’s northern shore, ascending to the plateaus of Cape Breton Highlands National Park. Cape Breton has been rated one of the best Island destinations in the world and this is in no small part to the Cabot Trail that offers breathtaking vistas of Cape Breton’s rugged coastline, where pods of whales and bald eagles are a common sight. Cape Bretoners are unusually hospitable and welcome you with their “100,000 welcomes”, or “Ciad Mile Failte” as they say in Gaelic. Cape Breton’s most famous resident, Alexander Graham Bell, once said “I have travelled around the globe. I have seen the Canadian and American Rockies, the Andes, the Alps and the Highlands of Scotland, but for simple beauty, Cape Breton outrivals them all.”.


View from the South Side by gwhiteway, on Flickr


DGJ_4694 - Neil's Harbour Lighthouse by archer10 (Dennis) OFF, on Flickr


Canada_East_Coast_Cabot_Trail by ejbjj, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6664110579/ by somadjinn, on Flickr


Cabot Trail by somadjinn, on Flickr


Beach by _athenaa, on Flickr


Riding the Cabot Trail by kweaver2, on Flickr


the cabot trail by Es.mond, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Quebec City* 

It is the capital of the Canadian province of Quebec. As of 2011, the city has a population of 516,622, and the metropolitan area has a population of 765,706, making it the second most populous city in Quebec after Montreal, which is about 233 kilometres (145 mi) to the southwest. Quebec City is one of the oldest European settlements in North America. While many of the major cities in Mexico date from the sixteenth century, among cities in Canada and the U.S.A.,.few were created earlier than Quebec City. 


























































































by MARKUS









Source


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Provincial Park aerial view*


Ts'yl-os Provincial Park aerial 4 by Sam Beebe, Ecotrust, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

stunning photos as usual! kay:


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

^ cheers boss :cheers1:


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Cleveland Park, North Vancouver*


The Lions by Wynonna, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Milk River, Writing on Stone, Alberta*


Milk River by ballyharry1, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

*National Gallery, Sussex Drive, Ottawa, Ontario*


SAM_1194 by Shawnrk1, on Flickr


NGC by bego87_1, on Flickr


National Gallery of Canada by Hooray Hariyo!, on Flickr


Night Art by Lazy_Artist, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Ottawa Convention Centre* (opened in April 2011)


Ottawa Convention Centre by Hooray Hariyo!, on Flickr


Ottawa Convention Centre by tsaiproject, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

*University of Western Ontario *

_The university was founded as The Western University of London Ontario, a denomimational school of the Church of England, by Bishop Isaac Hellmuth and the Anglican Diocese of Huron. The university became secular in 1908 and was renamed "The University of Western Ontario" in 1923. The university has over 23,000 undergraduate and over 5,000 graduate students. More than 220,000 alumni and former students of Western can be found in over 100 countries around the world._


Ottawa, ON by Mr. Kaya, on Flickr


University of Western Ontario by Mr. Kaya, on Flickr


University of Western Ontario by Mr. Kaya, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

*The Library of Parliament, Ottawa*


The Library of Parliament by Hooray Hariyo!, on Flickr


Ottawa, ON by Mr. Kaya, on Flickr


Ottawa, ON by Mr. Kaya, on Flickr


Ottawa, ON by Mr. Kaya, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/brian_pressey/4725779586/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

gorgeous images from Canada....:cheers:


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Gatineau Hot Air Balloon Festival, Gatineau, Quebec*


Balloon Festival by beaner879, on Flickr


Hot Air Balloon Festival St-Jean-Sur-Richelieu Canada August 2008 (39) by proacguy1, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/oxfordpromotionscom/5584806191/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/oxfordpromotionscom/5585447088/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/oxfordpromotionscom/5584869149/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

High way to Field by B_Veth, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

"The Glory Hole" at Jasper NP by Bin.D, on Flickr


Mount Chephren Sunrise by Bin.D, on Flickr


Castle Mountain by Bin.D, on Flickr


Peyto Lake by Bin.D, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Natural Bridge by Bin.D, on Flickr


Natural Bridge (after fresh snow) by Bin.D, on Flickr


Mistaya Canyon (fresh snow) by Bin.D, on Flickr


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

#1313: first pic is of Supreme Court in Ottawa, not UWO
#1314: pics 2 and 4 are of the House of Commons and the Senate chamber respectively, not Library of Parliament
#1316: pic 3 is in Mexico, pics 4 and 5 are in France


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

did you go to every single source to investigate where the image was originally made? just take it easy and enjoy the pictures guys. if i was you, i wouldn't complain about tiny errors like the pictures of birds or air balloons since they don't represent any identity or recognition of the country. oh what about i post the images without titles and you label those pictures? i suppose it would be a more convenient collaboration though :laugh:


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

I can't help it.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice pics


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Lac Beauvert, Jasper National Park


http://www.flickr.com/photos/kane82/7284491080/ by Kane82, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/kane82/7284501336/ by Kane82, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/kane82/7284514582/ by Kane82, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/kane82/7284522146/ by Kane82, on Flickr


Hello Suckers by http://www.flickr.com/people/fishasart/, on Flickr


The Shy Guy by http://www.flickr.com/people/fishasart/, on Flickr


Grayling Encounter by http://www.flickr.com/people/fishasart/, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cookie_banana/7262775024/ by cookie_banana, on Flickr


The View from our balcony at the Mountain River Lodge, Mt Robson by cookie_banana, on Flickr


Ice Fields Parkway - Jasper National Park by cookie_banana, on Flickr


Moose Lake by cookie_banana, on Flickr


Bighorn Sheep - Icefields Parkway by cookie_banana, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Emerald Lake, YT by wodahsohce, on Flickr


Emerald Lake, YT by wodahsohce, on Flickr


Poets Cove by wodahsohce, on Flickr


crack by wodahsohce, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lovely lakes and mountains shots！ kay:


----------



## davidivivid (Aug 26, 2010)

Rue St-Pierre par davidivivid, sur Flickr



Maison Gomin par davidivivid, sur Flickr


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Awesome country and awesome pictures kay:


----------



## Jaybert44 (Nov 3, 2011)

Distillery District at night can be a very amusing part of Toronto

Courtesy of "Photo Essay - A Different Look at Toronto"


----------



## davidivivid (Aug 26, 2010)

Ile d'Orléans


Je me souviens par plaurin19, sur Flickr



Champ de Canola, Ile D'orléans par DjeepMtl, sur Flickr



Vue sur les Laurentides par auandre, sur Flickr



2009_05_038_a par ccpoirier, sur Flickr


----------



## davidivivid (Aug 26, 2010)

Les Plaines d'Abraham au petit matin - Early morning on the Plains of Abraham par plaurin19, sur Flickr



Garden in Quebec-City par palestrina55, sur Flickr


----------



## davidivivid (Aug 26, 2010)

Submerged par TEDDSON, sur Flickr


----------



## johnsmith88 (Jun 8, 2012)

*Ontario of Canada*

Lake Ontario of Canada 













by hohn Vincent on Flickr


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Ottawa, Parliament Hill from Gatineau

Ottawa by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Jaybert44 (Nov 3, 2011)

By Benson Kua, from his St. Lawrence Market Photo Essay.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing photos, love the beautiful flowers...:cheers2:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Rideau Canal, Ottawa


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Carleton-sur-Mer



DGJ_8640 - Carleton-sur-Mer par archer10 (Dennis), sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

So lovely!  Actually, it is fun to realise how similar Canada and Sweden are.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I've been to Sweden and there are many similarities to certain regions of Canada.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Calgary, Alberta









Courtesy of Ruckus


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Peace River Valley, Alberta









Courtesy of SpongeG


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

The Calgary Stampede









Courtesy of the Toronto Sun


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

isaidso said:


> Calgary, Alberta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


reminds me of nyc, just look at that yellow cab ;D


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Twisters: Melville, Saskatchewan









Courtesy of Stormspotter


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Saskatchewan seems to be a hot spot in north America this year for tornadoes. Lots of storm chasers in Saskatchewan this year.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Wadena, Saskatchewan









*Purple Indicates High Risk of Tornados*


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

West of Kamloops, BC








Courtesy of Metro-One


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

isaidso said:


> Twisters: Melville, Saskatchewan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow..


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

^^ what about the people who were there hahaha


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Luckily no one was hurt this tornado season.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Mont Rougemont, Quebec








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Le_Mont_Rougemont.jpg


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Lovely Post Office in the delightful Chateau style - Quebec City - Quebec208A by Bruce Aleksander & Dennis Milam, on Flickr


Lots of interesting shops - almost no franchises - Quebec City - Quebec177A by Bruce Aleksander & Dennis Milam, on Flickr


Louis XIV who helped found Quebec City - Quebec056A by Bruce Aleksander & Dennis Milam, on Flickr


Laval University Botanical Gardens - Quebec City - Quebec263A by Bruce Aleksander & Dennis Milam, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Night view of the enchanted Quebec City - Quebec068A by Bruce Aleksander & Dennis Milam, on Flickr


Museum of French America - Quebec City - Quebec127A by Bruce Aleksander & Dennis Milam, on Flickr


Montmorency Falls Provincial Park - Bridge over falls - Quebec 225A by Bruce Aleksander & Dennis Milam, on Flickr


Oldest House in Quebec - now a famous restaurant - Quebec City - Quebec118A by Bruce Aleksander & Dennis Milam, on Flickr


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

^^

Amazing. Quebec City never gets boring! :cheers:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Vancouver, BC


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Grasslands National Park, Saskatchewan


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Football practice, Quebec City

Football au Petit Séminaire par Robert Saucier, sur Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Montreal, Quebec








By jrladia on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

SO143 said:


> Night view of the enchanted Quebec City - Quebec068A by Bruce Aleksander & Dennis Milam, on Flickr




stunning....:cheers:


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*Astotin Lake, Elk Island National Park, Alberta*

(up to 1080p)


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Is it true that trees are significantly smaller in South Korea, Japan, China, etc.? Quite a few people from your neck of the woods comment on the large size of Canadian trees. I never thought anything of it before.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

I can't affirm how significantly it does, but methinks relatively yes it does.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Grassi Lakes* * - Alberta*


splash! by LUMIN8, on Flickr

*Bow Valley & Canmore* * - Alberta*


Rundle pond by LUMIN8, on Flickr


----------



## ZensLens (Jul 17, 2011)

Some shots from my recent trip up to Algonquin Park...like heaven on Earth.


Ontario Parks by ZensLens, on Flickr


The Algonquin eye by ZensLens, on Flickr


Floating on glass by ZensLens, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Wow, it is beautiful up there!


----------



## Puritan (Nov 1, 2011)

*St. Francis Xavier University, Antigonish, Nova Scotia*









author: Brendanriley
wikimedia commons


----------



## Puritan (Nov 1, 2011)

*Lunenburg, Nova Scotia*









author: Wladyslaw/ Taxiarchos228
wikimedia commons


----------



## Puritan (Nov 1, 2011)

*Yukon River*









author: Dave Bezaire & Susi Havens-Bezaire
wikimedia commons


----------



## Puritan (Nov 1, 2011)

*Montréal*









author: AnnaKucsma
wikimedia commons


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Vancouver









http://www.flickr.com/photos/crooked-frame/9910769026/in/contacts/
Sayde Burgers


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Devil's Rock*, Temiskaming Shores, Ontario


Devil's Rock par Don Komarechka, sur Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Classic Southern Alberta... 









http://news.nationalpost.com/2013/1...dom-according-to-new-fraser-institute-report/


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Highway 401: World's Busiest Freeway


Early Morning Summer Commute, Highway 401 by John Tavares Jr, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

An old barn near *Kamloops*, British Columbia









by k_rpatterson (Panoramio)


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Giddy up! I love this part of the country and would love to buy an old homestead/ranch out there one day. BC Interior or southern Alberta. :yes:


----------



## vancity101 (Jan 26, 2014)

iframe src="https://www.flickr.com/photos/vicfan/4312113226/player/07041e



0869" height="334" width="500" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen oallowfullscreen msallowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## vancity101 (Jan 26, 2014)

Beautiful thread.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Rose Blanche, on the southwest coast of Newfoundland near Channel-Port-aux-Basques:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Okanagan Valley*, British Columbia


Blue Mountain Vineyards, Okanagan Falls, BC par kenmcall, sur Flickr


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Niagara Falls july 6 2013 425-002 por lejano (Fernando A ), en Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Cline River, Alberta










Bigger photo of it here: https://z-n.ak.fbcdn.net/sphotos-f....1.0-8/737242_547959388617601_1529882432_o.jpg

From: Places to See Before You Die


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Lake Louise










photo seen at: Places to See Before You Die


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Ottawa, Canada
Image Credit: Neil Robertson Photography

Waaaaaaawwwww  










Photo Credit: Neil Robertson










Photo by: Royal Canadian Mint


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Tulips and Ottawa go together well.


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

next 2 photos of Ottawa












photo from: Ottawa Tourism











Photo from: Ottawa Tourism


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Waterton National Park, Alberta










Waterton National Park 2009 by Gord McKenna via flickr









Waterton National Park 2009 by Gord McKenna via flickr









Waterton National Park 2009 by Gord McKenna via flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Iceberg Alley, Newfoundland*










https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Bprr0CyIgAA_iGt.jpg:large


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Don Valley Parkway, Toronto*

Hot by FollowFiend, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

St. Johns, Newfoundland and Labrador









Jelly Bean Row by Kenny Louie via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Baffin Island









Hiking the river flood plains in Ayuittuq by Peter Morgan via flickr

Pangnirtung








july 31st - darkness approaching by L. Lew via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Yukon Territory

photo 1 month old








Mount Maxwell and the Slims River valley from Sheep Mountain - Kluane, Yukon by Gee Kay via flickr









Fall in the Yukon by Jason Drury via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Whitehorse, Yukon Territory









Downtown Whitehorse by Anthony DeLorenzo via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Montreal Botanical Garden









Swans by Andre Vandal via flickr









Photo by Clayton Lego via flickr









Montreal Botanical Garden by Robin Zebrowski via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Maman, Outside the National Gallery of Canada, Ottawa









Maman e a Galeria Nacional do Canadá / Maman and the National Gallery of Canada by Márcio Cabral de Moura via flickr









Maman at the NGC by Gronkca via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Parliament Building of Canada, Ottawa









Christmas Colors on Pariliament Hill by Andy Mostowski via flickr









Parliament building during a light show by Tim Shields via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Vancouver, British Columbia









Downtown Vancouver Sunset by Magnus Larsson via flickr









B.C. Place Vancouver by Chris Coleman via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Vancouver Yacht Club









Vancouver Yacht Club by Jason Mrachina via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Ottawa



















Photos by: John Wenzel via Ottawa Tourism


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Wonderful contributions 'hugodiekonig'.


*Commonwealth Stadium, Edmonton*










http://www.stockaerialphotos.com/-/...9184074864ac-commonwealth-stadium-edmonton-ab


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Somewhere in Saskatchewan









Our Valley by Evan Leeson via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Place Royale, Quebec, Quebec









Notre-Dame de Québec Cathedral by Bruce Irschick via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Beaujolais Peak, British Columbia









Southwest ridge of Beaujolais Peak by Tim gage via flickr









IMGP4660 by Tim gage via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Baffin Island, Nunavut









Beautiful Rock by Mike Beauregard via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Inuvik, Northwest Territories









Portfolio Pics by David & Zoe Stewart Ho via flickr


----------



## AnGo89 (Aug 4, 2011)

isaidso said:


> You'll like Post #1520 then.


Oh yes, actually when I saw photos on that post I realized I also have some from the same place (though not that high quality).


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

The birthplace of Avril Lavigne :rock::rock::righton::righton:


Belleville, Ontario









Front Street, Downtown Belleville, Ontario_0662 by Robert Taylor via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Where the Nickelback Band was formed


Hanna, Alberta









IMG_1909 by Daniel john buchanan via flickr

I notice those flowers to be common in Europe and in this area in Canada. How I wish we have that too here in the Philippines


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

The origin of Sum41

Ajax, Ontario

(wow that's Toronto at the far side!1) wow!!









Away from the city by Kiril Strax via flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Mt. Assiniboine Provincial Park, British Columbia*


Clearing-assiniboine by agibbsphoto, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Homecoming, Queen's University*









Courtesy of Jason Chin


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

hugodiekonig said:


> The birthplace of Avril Lavigne :rock::rock::righton::righton:
> 
> 
> Belleville, Ontario


Belleville is her birthplace, but Napanee is considered her home town. Napanee has roughly 16,000 people and 25km east of Belleville. The school in the photo above is also in the area. It's in Kingston, 20km east of Napanee.


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Ниагарский водопад, Канада
Niagara Falls, Canada

Автор фото/Photo by: Barry Hodgert via National Geographic Россия


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Группа туристов любуется видом на канадское озеро Луиз.
A view of tourists enjoying the view of Lake Louise, Canada

Автор фото/Photo by: Curtis Matwishyn via National Geographic Россия


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Winnipeg, Manitoba*


Once in a While by Jim.J.H, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Kakabeka Falls, Ontario*


Kakabeka Falls por Jim.J.H, no Flickr


Kakabeka Falls por Jim.J.H, no Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Mt. Fairview, Alberta*


Mt. Fairview por NorthFla, no Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Calgary, Alberta









City Of Calgary from Rotary Park by davebloggs007 via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Winnipeg, Manitoba









Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada by AJ Batac via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Columbia Valley along the Rocky Mountains - British Columbia part









Columbia Valley by Doug Zwick via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Montreal - Canada's Cultural Capital









Canada's Cultural Capital (ID:11291) by Jazmin Million via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Western Brook Pond, Gros Morne National Park, Newfoundland, Newfoundland and Labrador*




Western Brook Pond, Gros Morne National Park, Newfoundland by Nancy Rose, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador*



Even on a dreary day you can be cheered by the colors in St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador by Nancy Rose, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Churchill falls, Labrador, Newfoundland and Labrador*



Churchill falls, Labrador. by Paysan, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador*



IMG_8434twoadj. by daveg1717, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Torngat Mountains, Northern Labrador, Newfoundland and Labrador*



Torngat Mountains by Infil Trator, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador*



vivid twilight at St. John's harbour by tuanland, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador*



The Day's Catch by Steven Campbell (Thanks for 1,000,000 + Views), on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Torngats Mountains Inukshuk, Newfoundland and Labrador*



Torngats Mountains Inukshuk by Newfoundland and Labrador Tourism, on Flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Quidi Vidi, St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador*



IMG_5477three by daveg1717, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Cape Spear, Newfoundland*


This is the easternmost part of Canada and of the whole North America



Cliffs at Cape Spear, Newfoundland by atlanticstorm (Christopher_Griner), on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Torngat Mountains National Park*



Torngat Mountains National Park by Newfoundland and Labrador Tourism, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Western Brook Pond Fjord, Gros Morne National Park
Newfoundland & Labrador*




western brook. by evelyng23, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Spence Dove*



Inhospitable by Spence D, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Glenburnie-Birchy Head-Shoal Brook, Newfoundland and Labrador*



Cycling Near the Tablelands by Newfoundland and Labrador Tourism, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*St. Lawrence, Newfoundland and Labrador*



Fishing Stages in St. Lawrence by Newfoundland and Labrador Tourism, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Ottawa Sunset*



Ottawa Sunset by xptp, on Flickr​


----------



## philmar (Sep 27, 2014)

The piercing eyes of a Eurasian Eagle-Owl by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Burnstown, Ontario*




Canada - Reflected Glory by Saffron Blaze, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

philmar said:


> The piercing eyes of a Eurasian Eagle-Owl by Phil Marion, on Flickr


What a beautiful creature of God!! Beautiful owl! :cheers:


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

We explored British Columbia to Alberta to Quebec, Ontario, Newfoundland and Labrador, now let's visit Saskatchewan :runaway:




Saskatchewan Crossinig by NettyA, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Saskatchewan Glacier panorama*



Saskatchewan Glacier panorama by NettyA, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Icefields Parkway from Big Bend, Saskatchewan*



Icefields Parkway from Big Bend by NettyA, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Brunskill, Saskatoon, Saskatchewan*



The Meewasin Valley and South Saskatchewan River Valley by Jordon, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Saskatchewan Crossing*



Mtns near Saskatchewan Crossing by h willome, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Blackfoot Creek, Saskatchewan*



Looking Across the Blackfoot Creek by cheryl dow, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Rockies_2014_570 by ilya_ktsn, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Regina, Saskatchewan*



Regina by Marcanadian, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Saskatoon, Saskatchewan*



Late night walk through downtown Saskatoon by Jordon, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Queen Elizabeth II gardens, Regina, Saskatchewan*



PRAIRIE GARDEN by Joan-Marie E, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Regina, Saskatchewan*



Regina by a cold winter day by Daniel Paquet, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Sherwood, Saskatchewan*



YELLOW GOLD by Joan-Marie E, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Let's go to Manitoba :runaway:


*Dugald*



More Prairie Skies [Explored] by morrismulvey (way to busy lately), on Flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Winnipeg, Manitoba*



Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada by AJ Batac, on Flickr


Exchange District, Winnipeg, Manitoba by AJ Batac, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Portage & Main, Winnipeg, Manitoba*



Portage and Main, Winnipeg by AJ Batac, on Flickr



Portage and Main, Winnipeg by AJ Batac, on Flickr



2013 Santa Claus Parade by AJ Batac, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Pisew Falls, Manitoba*



Pisew Falls near Thompson, MB by jimf_29605, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Ottawa*












Oh Canada! by Greg Stevenson via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

to close this page are photos of Baffin Island in the Nunavut Region

*
Auyuittug National Park*



Secret-Vista by arturstanisz1, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^ Northern Lights



Plasmatic-Explosion by arturstanisz1, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Polar Bears at Davis Strait, Baffin Island*



Polar bear and playful cub by Arctic Al, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

The following photos show Nunavut including the Baffin Island


*Coppermine*



Coppermine-80.jpg by imago novus, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Coppermine River*



Coppermine River, Nunavut by imago novus, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Coppermine*



Coppermine-179.jpg by imago novus, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Leybourne Islands, Baffin Island*



mountains of Baffin Island on horizon by subarcticmike, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Cape Dyer*



Cape Dyer, Nunavut by The Bone Collector II, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Iqaluit*



P1180090 - Iqaluit by xdr, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Iqaluit, Baffin Island*



Inuksuks over Iqaluit by Saffron Blaze, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Frobisher Bay, Iqaluit, Baffin Island*



Iqaluit Landscape by John Hasyn Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Iqaluit Lights*



Iqaluit Lights by Jason Pineau, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Iqaluit, Baffin Island
*


Downtown Iqaluit by The Bone Collector II, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Next photos show Northwestern Territories

*Oxbows*



Oxbows by Fish as art, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Tuktoyaktuk*



Dual Shadow by savillent, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Yellowknife (Capital of Northwestern Territories)*



Aurora, boat and my shadow by Sharleen Chao, on Flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Yellowknife*



Aurora Borealis over a Cabin Yellowknife, NWT. by SteveSchwarzPhotography, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Battlement Range*



Full Screen Plate Tectonics by subarcticmike, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Lake Louise










photo seen at: Places to See Before You Die​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Tew's Falls, Hamilton, Ontario*



Stand in front of beautiful things. by Saffron Blaze, on Flickr​


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Canada - British Columbia - Vancouver *

Canada - British Columbia - Vancouver - view from Harbour Centre by Harshil.Shah, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Canmore, Canada*

Fall in Canmore #2~ 2014 by Viper 1257, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Kluane National Park and Reserve, Yukon Canada*

Kluane Lake by Geopatterns, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Autumn on Green Lake*

Autumn on Green Lake by Ronia Nash, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Christ Church Cathedral, Montreal
Christ Church Cathedral by Lorenzma0, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Basilica of Sainte-Anne-de-Beaupré
Basilica of Sainte-Anne-de-Beaupré by Lorenzma0, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Strolling Mont-Tremblant. by Lorenzma0, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Montreal, Quebec*











Panoramic View of Montreal by Artur Staszewski via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Carcross, Yukon Territory*



Carcross Desert by elryerson85, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*St Elias Mountains, Yukon Territory*



St Elias Mountains Haines Hwy by grizzman86, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Kluane Lake, Yukon Territory*




Kluane Lake Reflections by eleephotography, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Auyuittuq National Park, Baffin Island, Nunavut*



Auyuittuq National Park, Baffin Island Nunavut by ruminate, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Baffin Island*



AIREAL VIEW - BAFFIN ISLAND AS SEEN FROM AN AIRPLANE... by vermillion$baby, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Glacier Gibbs Fjord, Baffin Island*




Glacier Gibbs Fjord Baffin Island Canada by eriagn, on Flickr​


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

takkoken falls by barragan1941, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

glaciar en Canadá by barragan1941, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bridge Puente by barragan1941, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Lake Louis
lake louis by barragan1941, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Boom Lake, Alberta, 
Boom Lake, Alberta, Canada [OC] [4128 x 2322] Taken on my Galaxy S4 by takecarex3, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Icefields Parkway, near Banff Alberta
Icefields Parkway, near Banff Alberta, Canada [OC][OS][1600x1060] by takecarex3, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Herbert Lake, Banff National Park, Alberta*




Herbert Lake Sunrise Reflections by Cole Chase Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

in the Frank Lake area

Late fall on the prairies by annkelliott, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Snowy peaks, Chinook Arch, golden stubble

Snowy peaks, Chinook Arch, golden stubble - who needs more? by annkelliott, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

The Hoodoo Trail, near Drumheller

The Hoodoo Trail, near Drumheller by annkelliott, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

sun lights up the falls at Sandcut Beach.

Sandcut Falls at Dawn's Early Light by C McCann, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Canadian Rocky Mountains

Mount_Edith_Cavell-Canadian_Rocky_Mountain_Parks_World_Heritage_Site-Jasper_National_Park-original by randy55sm, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Canadian Rockies, Alberta,

Canadian Rockies, Alberta, CA by DaliaGallery, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Lake Louise, Alberta

Lake Louise, Alberta, Canada by DaliaGallery, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Spray Lakes Alberta*



Spray Lakes Alberta Canada Fall 2014 by davebloggs007, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Victoria Glacier, Banff National Park, Alberta*




Splash of Color by dbushue, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Canadian Rocky Mountains, Alberta
*




Sunrise pink by annkelliott, on Flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Upper Kananaskis Lake, East Kootenay, British Columbia*




Upper Kananaskis Lake by NettyA, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Blakiston Falls in Waterton-Glacier International Peace Park, Alberta
*



Blakiston Falls by dbushue, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Inuksuk at Upper Joffre Lake, Squamish-Lillooet, British Columbia*



Inuksuk at Upper Joffre Lake by NettyA, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Banff National Park, Alberta*



Rest Stop by dbushue, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Moraine Lake, Banff National Park, Alberta*



Moraine Lake sunset by NettyA, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Spread Eagle Mountain near Twin Butte, Alberta*



Morning with cow and Spread Eagle Mountain near Twin Butte, Alberta by kgogrady, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Upper Gott Creek Meadow, British Columbia*



Upper Gott Creek Meadow by Christopher J. Morley, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Canmore, Alberta*




Peaks above Canmore by NettyA, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Crowfoot Mountain, Bow Lake, Columbia-Shuswap, British Columbia*



Beautiful light on Crowfoot Mountain, Bow Lake by NettyA, on Flickr​


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Lake Moraine Banff Alberta.


Lake Moraine Banff Alberta Canada by frannzmorzo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Wedgemount Lake in Garibaldi Provincial Park, British Columbia.


Wedgemount Lake by leonova_natalia, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Wedge Glacier in Garibaldi Provincial Park, British Columbia,

Wedge Glacier by leonova_natalia, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Middle Joffre Lake

Middle Joffre Lake by leonova_natalia, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Lower Joffre Lake

Lower Joffre Lake by leonova_natalia, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cypress Falls in West Vancouver

Cypress Falls by leonova_natalia, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Moraine Lake - Canada rocky mountains


_First Snowfall by 1bluecanoe, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Naematoloma? by chaerea, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Niagara escarpment, Hamilton, Ontario*



Canada - Waterfall by Saffron Blaze, on Flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Webster's Falls, Hamilton, Ontario*




Canada - Webster's Falls by Saffron Blaze, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Kananaskis, Alberta*



Kananaskis, Canada by Saffron Blaze, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Iqaluit, Baffin Island, Nunavut*



Canada by Saffron Blaze, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Old City Hall of Ottawa*



Canada - Blue Hour - Old Ottawa City Hall by Saffron Blaze, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Herring Cove, Nova Scotia*




Canada - Nova Scotia by Saffron Blaze, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Laurentian Mountains (Mont-Tremblant) of Québec*




Canada - Québec by Saffron Blaze, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Parliament Building, Ottawa*



Ottawa - Canada by Saffron Blaze, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Madawaska River near Calabogie, Ontario*



Canada Autumn Reflections - Nature's Rorschach Test by Saffron Blaze, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Lakeside in the Laurentians, Mont-Tremblant, Québec*




Québec, Canada - Lakeside in the Laurentians by Saffron Blaze, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Moraine Lake, Alberta*



Classic Canada by Steve Rosset, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Saskatchewan countryside
*



Canada - Thursday's Child by Saffron Blaze, on Flickr​


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Mississauga, Ontario
The Lipstick on Marilyn by Neil Ta | I am Bidong, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Moraine Lake, Alberta*



_ZZZ8845 by jonzzz, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Beynon Ecological Preserve, Alberta*




Beynon Ecological Preserve by annkelliott, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Consolation Lake, Alberta
*



Consolation Lake by earl.dieta, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Bow Lake, Columbia-Shuswap, British Columbia*




Bow Lake Landscape 11 by pokoroto, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Brown Mountain, Alberta*



Brown Mountain by pokoroto, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Rocher Percé, Perce, Quebec*




Rocher Percé by -Joe'S-, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Cirrus Mountain, Jasper National Park, Alberta*




Icefield Parkway towards Cirrus Mountain (Jasper National Park, Canada. Gustavo Thomas © 2013) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Athabasca Glacier, Alberta*




Athabasca Glacier (Jasper, Canada. Gustavo Thomas © 2013) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Alberta is so beautiful!!! more of Alberta photos


*Mt. Rundle, Alberta*



Serendipity by Philip Kuntz, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Lake Louise, Alberta*




Lake of the Little Fishes by Philip Kuntz, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Pyramid Peak and Lake, Jasper National Park, Jasper, Alberta*




Morning Bliss by Philip Kuntz, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Caldron Peak, Alberta*



Caldron Peak by Philip Kuntz, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Brandywine Falls, British Columbia*



Brandywine Falls by Philip Kuntz, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Icefields in Alberta*




Icefields by pokoroto, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Banff , Alberta*



Autumn at Banff by Philip Kuntz, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Banff , Alberta*



The Beauty that is Banff by Philip Kuntz, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Shannon Falls, Squamish, British Columbia
*



Shannon Falls by Philip Kuntz, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Quebec sunflowerfields*



HDR sunflowers by Mart Bee, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*St.-Fulgence, Quebec*




Champs de Canola (3) by gaudreaultnormand, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Bow Lake, Alberta*



Bow Lake by Gemma~A Passionate Photographer, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Canmore, Alberta*



Spray lakes road Canmore Alberta Canada by davebloggs007, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Fort Steele, British Columbia*




Fort Steele by Bert Kaufmann, on Flickr​


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Churchill Wildlife Management Area, Manitoba,

Unfriendly Pair by Roaming the World, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Quebec

Chateau Frontenac by Fred_514, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Quebec

Above the city by Jean S.., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

city hall by Enhanced Reality, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Quebec City

Quebec City Skyline 2 by Bill Lindsay, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

9'Oclock Gun - Vancouver British Columbia

9'Oclock Gun - Vancouver British Columbia Canada by frannzmorzo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Trout Lake - Vancouver British Columbia

Trout Lake - Vancouver British Columbia Canada by frannzmorzo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Point Atkinson Light House - West Vancouver


Point Atkinson Light House - West Vancouver Canada by frannzmorzo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

vancouver

DSC01270.jpg by a.sobin, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Montreal *











Canada's Cultural Capital (ID:11291) by Jazmin Million via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Notre Dame de Quebec, Quebec, Quebec*











Notre-Dame de Québec Cathedral by Bruce Irschick via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Beaujolais Peak, British Columbia*











Southwest ridge of Beaujolais Peak by Tim gage via flickr









IMGP4660 by Tim gage via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Lac Beauvert, Jasper National Park, Alberta*



Emerald Lake, YT by wodahsohce, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Toronto*



Toronto Skyline in Winter 2010 by David.W., on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Osgoode Hall, Toronto*



Osgoode Hall, Toronto by deluxe666, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Mt Rundle and the Vermillion Lakes, Banff, Alberta*




Mt Rundle and the Vermillion Lakes. Banff. by Hank888, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Royal Ontario Museum, Toronto*


Royal Ontario Museum - Daniel Libeskind by Scott Norsworthy, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Canadian Museum For Human Rights, Winnipeg, Manitoba*



Canadian Museum For Human Rights by Concorde Nick, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Fort Petrie Military Museu, Sydney, Nova Scotia*




DSC01976 - Fort Petrie Military Museum by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Casa Loma Gardens, Toronto*



Back of the Casa # 2 by lymejello, on Flickr​


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sunset in Moraine Lake, Alberta

Sunset in Moraine Lake (Banff, Canada. Gustavo Thomas © 2013-2014) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mount Robson (3,954 m. high), West entrance, Mount Robson National Park, BC

Mount Robson (3,954 m. high), West entrance, Mount Robson National Park by helenegiguere, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Icy Approach into Gibbs Fiord 2 Baffin Island Canada High Arctic - 

Icy Approach into Gibbs Fiord 2 Baffin Island Canada High Arctic - EXPLORED by eriagn, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Winnipeg Skyline

Winnipeg Skyline by DnV Photo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Saskatchewan

Winter Rails 807814 by IanDMcGregor, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ontario

Order # 266 by tpottelbergscenics, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

The following posts of mine show photos of Vancouver, British Columbia


*Vancouver*




Rooftopping Vancouver by Rebecca Ang, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Vancouver*



Vancouver Waterfront II by Rebecca Ang, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Vancouver*



Vancouver Waterfront I by Rebecca Ang, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Vancouver*


Celebration of Light 2014, Day 1: USA by Alexis Birkill Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Vancouver*



October 23, 2014 by Amanda Catching, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Vancouver*



Behind the Scenes ~ Vancouver, BC by Michael Thornquist, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Vancouver*



West End Fireworks by colink., on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Vancouver*



Vancouver by j.knutzen, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Jericho Beach, Vancouver*




Jericho Beach and Downtown Vancouver BC 14Apr2014 by frosty_white_raven, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*North Vancouver*



2014 - Alaska Cruise - Vancouver - Southern Star by Ted's photos - For me & you, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Vancouver*




11/06/2014. Sunset from Vancouver Lookout by oltrelautostrada, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Ottawa Sunset*



Ottawa Sunset by xptp, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Ottawa
*


Ottawa Sunset by xptp, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Wilcox Pass trail, Jasper National Park, Alberta*



IMG_2473 by DA_ve, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Smith-Dorrien Valley,Kananaskis Country, Alberta*




A view from Mt. Shark by annkelliott, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Renfrew, Ontario*




2013:365:232 by Lisa-S, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Charlevoix, Quebec*




_DSC_4352.jpg by Emmanuelle A., on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Perce, Gaspesie, Quebec*




Sunrise-in-Perce,-Gaspesie,-Quebec,-June-2013_DSC5589 by Pavel M, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Gaspesie Falls, Quebec*



Falling Water... by -Joe'S-, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Saguenay, Quebec*



L'orage sur le chemin de L'Anse-A-Benjamin by gaudreaultnormand, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Canola Field, Saguenay, Quebec*



Champs de Canola by gaudreaultnormand, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Ice Hotel in Quebec*



Ice hotel (Quebec 2013) 1 by melolou, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Perce, Quebec*




Rocher Percé by -Joe'S-, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Coaticook Region, Quebec*




130703_1239 In the field by MiFleur...Thank You for 1 Million Views, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Parc National des Grands-Jardins, Quebec*



Parc National des Grands-Jardins # 1 by Rémy Ogez, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Quebec, Quebec*



Québec 08-2013 006 by patricklechevallier, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Mont Xalibu, Quebec*



2013 Olivine Xalibu - 014 by Gordon Walsh, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Donnacona, Quebec*



8 Mai 2013 Littoral de Donnacona - Neuville (33) by Lentille100, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Montmorency Falls, Quebec*




2013-07-06 - Two ways down by Allen N, on Flickr​


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Winnipeg,Manitoba


ally by Adrian stoness, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sheaves Cove,

Hidden Falls by Bailey Parsons, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Champion Lakes Prov. Park.

Second Champion Lake by Iain Robert Reid Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Columbia Icefield Glacier - Icefields Parkway Hwy. 93, Alberta, 

Arrived! by VanveenJF, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Stanley Park Totem Poles, Vancouver

Stanley Park Totem Poles, Vancouver by globetrekimages, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cactus Club Coal Harbour 
Vancouver, BC

Cactus Club Coal Harbour by globetrekimages, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sulphur Ridge, AB,

Sulphur Ridge, AB, Canada [2048x1365] by Benjamin Jakabek by takecarex3, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Fairmont Chateau, Lake Louise

Fairmont Chateau, Lake Louise by Fred.Mast, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Yellow Lake, BC

Yellow lake by bradlebedoff, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Canada geese fly though Elk Island National Park, Alberta, 

Canada geese fly though Elk Island National Park, Alberta, Canada by lhhs, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Banff

Banff, Canada by lhhs, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Suspension Bridge in Lynn Canyon, Vancouver

Suspension Bridge in Lynn Canyon, Vancouver&#55357;&#56474;&#55357;&#56845; Photo by dear @katzpix&#55357;&#56908; Check her feed for more&#55357;&#56832; by kamil.chusnutdinov, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Queen Elizabeth Park, Vancouver, BC

Million-Dollar View Of Vancouver by Arlene Gee 2014, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Fairy Bonsai by vici125, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Soaking up the incredible beauty by annkelliott, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Alberta

Heading into the sun by annkelliott, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Rocky Mountains Alberta

Waterton Lakes from Bears's Hump by Wilson Hui, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Calgary

Calgary Tuesday #2 by John Andersen (JPAndersen images), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Red Deer, Alberta

Sunrise Stag by Brian Scott Wildlife Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Red Deer, Alberta

Red Deer - Bedded down by crittersnapper, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

McIntyre River, Thunder Bay

McIntyre River by G. McDougall, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Thunder Bay

Snowy Scenery by beverlyks, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

The Centre Block, Parliament Hill, Ottawa

The Centre Block, Parliament Hill, Ottawa by LuciaB, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mackenzie King View : December 11, 2014 by jpeltzer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Notre Dame des Victoires Church, Quebec

Notre Dame des Victoires Church by mytripsonline, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Quebec

Rue St Peirre by Grant MacDonald, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Basilique Notre-Dame de Montréal

Basilique Notre-Dame de Montréal by megan_cheney, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Jacques Cartier Bridge

5770 view of Jacques Cartier Bridge by liboironh, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Old church in Quebec City

Old church in Quebec City by le cabri, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Rue du Petit Champlain, Quebec

Rue du Petit Champlain by mytripsonline, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Place Ville-Marie 
Montreal, Quebec,

Place Ville-Marie by Fred_514, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Montreal

Snowy Day by Black Wolf2011, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Circuit des lumières du vieux Montréal-

141212 Circuit des lumières du vieux Montréal- Vue du Bassin Bonsecours - 2610 by SergeLéonard, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Montreal

141212 Circuit des lumières du vieux Montréal- Bassin Bonsecours -2603 by SergeLéonard, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Separate Ways - Vancouver Island,

Separate Ways - Vancouver Island, Canada by Thomas J Dawson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Forest in Capilano Park, British Columbia.

Capilano Park by danielfoster437, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Treetop Walk by danielfoster437, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Canmore, Alberta

EOS02535 by E.W. Smit Photography (See Profile), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Emerald Lake, British Columbia,

Picture 015 Emerald Lake, British Columbia, Canada by E.W. Smit Photography (See Profile), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Canmore, Alberta

GQ7R1245 Canmore, Alberta by E.W. Smit Photography (See Profile), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Moraine Lake, Lake Louise Alberta. 

EOS04345 by E.W. Smit Photography (See Profile), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

located inside the Ottowa National Forest. 

Bond Falls Scenic Site by turn off your computer and go outside, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Thomas Foster Memorial, Uxbridge

Thomas Foster Memorial, Uxbridge by Iskou-Hee, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cape Breton County, Nova Scotia ; 

Cape Breton County, Nova Scotia ; http://wego.wzwego.com/en/hotels/canada/nova-scotia-18463/2015-06-27/2015-06-28/1-rooms/2-guests/33090391 by wzsea, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Kamloops

kamloops by mollaomarzirin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Kamloops

20141213-7351.jpg by PoppaSki, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Vermillion Lakes, Alberta*


Vermillion Lakes by gigaflopwatt, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Wascana Lake, Saskatchewan*


Fall in Saskatchewan by gigaflopwatt, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Banff National Park, Alberta*


Mountain Majesty by Cole Chase Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Kensington, Prince Edward Island*


Grahams Rd, Kensington, PEI by HerJac, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Pembroke, Ontario*


Morning @ the Creek by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Annie Lake, Yukon*


Fall Splendor by Ingrid Wilcox, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Rearguard Falls, British Columbia*


Rearguard Falls, British Columbia by Bart's Dad, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Vancouver,

Vancouver at dusk, WestEnd by dzroth, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Vancouver

Goodnight Vancouver by SevenFive Photo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Vancouver

Vancouver Nights by jennchanphotography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Vancouver

Downtown Vancouver seen from the Stanley Park seawall, BC, Canada by ann.badjura, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Vancouver

Vancouver by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Toronto

Toronto Skyline @ Night 2.0 by Just_Explorin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Toronto

Skyline Swirl by Subjective Art Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Montreal

montreal night sky 01 by The Montreal Buzz, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Montreal

View of Montreal by marcell_katona, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ottawa

Stars after the Snow : January 9, 2015 by jpeltzer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ottawa

Notre Dame Basilica by daryljulie, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Next 
>>>>


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Lake Minnewanka, Alberta*


Open by michaelnugent, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Rawdon, Québec*


_DSC3992 by odziuba, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Butchard Gardens, Victoria, British Columbia*









Spring II by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Moraine Lake, Alberta*


Serene Moraine Lake by Jeff M Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Mystic Beach, British Columbia*


Mystic Beach by Jeff M Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Kluane National Park, Yukon*


Kluane National Park by BlizAtk, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Mount Unwin and Maligne Lake, Alberta*









Mount Unwin, Maligne Lake by Martin Carlisle, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Canola Field in Dugald, Manitoba*









Tree in a Canola Field [Explored] by Clarence, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Lake Louise, Alberta*


Exploring Lake Louise by Ke Imhoff, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Birds Hill Park, Manitoba*









Autumn in Birds Hill Park by Clarence, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Battle River, Saskatchewan*


Battle River, SW of the Battlefords by Northern Gateway Portrait Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Cape Spear, Newfoundland and Labrador*


a tiny iceberg at Cape Spear, Newfoundland by tuanland, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Five Finger Rapids, Yukon*


Five Finger Rapids by caskrider, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Early Morning Train...


RLK 4003 496 at Mile 1,5 Burford Spur 01,13,2015-9 by CP9524, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Banff

Banff by Koku85, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

British Columbia


DSC_6166 by samckoy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

DSC_6086 by samckoy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Banff

banff aug/2014 by yycstories, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

British Columbia

Icy spots by Ingrid.la, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Lake Louis 

DSC01412 by Randyd242, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Quebec

Cold winter at the Rocher Percé. Gaspésie, Québec, Canada by Danny VB, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Calgary

Mt Indefatigable by LeeRo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Alberta

Lower Kananaskis Lake by LeeRo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Remembering Emerald Lake by Bob C Pix, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Torngat Mountains National Park, Newfoundland and Labrador*


Torngat Mountains National Park by Newfoundland and Labrador Tourism, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Consolation Lake, Alberta*


Consolation Lake by earl.dieta, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Yoho National Park, British Columbia*


Emerald Lake by PhotoToasty, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Lake Louise, Alberta*


Sunrise at Lake Louise by James Neeley, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Iceberg near the coast, Newfoundland and Labrador*


IMG_3051_b_adj by daveg1717, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Lake O'Hara, British Columbia*


Lake O'Hara From Yukness Ledges Panorama by Marc Shandro, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Mt. Assiniboine Provincial Park, British Columbia*


Magog Mist by jlindhardt, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Baffin Island, Nunavut*


A Breath of Baffin by davebrosha, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Keefer Lake, Ontario*


'Morning's chores ... ' by Canadapt, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Fundy National Park, New Brunswick*


Sunlight in the Forest by 80sgirlart, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Hall's Harbour, Nova Scotia*


Hall's Harbour looking south east by elementalPaul, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Labelle, Québec*


Québec, Canada - Lakeside in the Laurentians by Saffron Blaze, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Moraine Lake, Canada*


The road to Moraine Lake by Jackpicks, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Helmcken Falls, British Columbia*


Helmcken Falls by Bert Kaufmann, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ontario, 

2014-10-01_PSV_2830 by Black Sickle, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Quebec









https://www.flickr.com/photos/drami...MG7-q21M1h-qY1Zmk-q2ehfe-qXWh9f-qFst5U-qFsr3h


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

A farm in the clouds by julius R. V, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ontario

Good morning Ontario ! by julius R. V, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ontario

Bursting sunset by julius R. V, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dorchester , Ontario

December sunset by julius R. V, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

peaceful sunrise by julius R. V, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ontario

Happy morning by julius R. V, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ontario

Shinny barn ! by julius R. V, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ontario

Riverview farm ( Explore ) by julius R. V, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Prince Edward Island*


Prince Edward Island by shonan_wave, on Flickr


Prince Edward Island by shonan_wave, on Flickr


Prince Edward Island by shonan_wave, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Baffin Island, Nunavut*


Beautiful Rock by subarcticmike, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Saint-Hippolyte, Québec*


Lake North of Montreal by Artur Staszewski, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Peggys Cove*, Nova Scotia [1/2]


Barrens by ScotiaViolet, on Flickr


Nova Scotia: Peggy's Cove by Martin Stringer, on Flickr


The White House by Amanda White, on Flickr


Peggy's Cove - Nova Scotia-Canada by summereskimo1, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Peggys Cove*, Nova Scotia [2/2]


The White House by Amanda White, on Flickr


Barrens by gnrhyne, on Flickr


Peggy's Cove by HalifaxTrails.ca, on Flickr


THE LOBSTERS ARE WAITING... by Walter A. Aue, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Halifax*, Nova Scotia


Happy Natal Day! by sminky_pinky100 (In and Out), on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Lunenburg*, Nova Scotia


Old City of Lunenburg by robinchen84, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Îles de la Madeleine*, Québec


Les îles de la madeleine 2013 by Brian Panda Dorval, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Chateau Lake Louise*, Alberta


Chateau Lake Louise by patimbeau, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Niagara Falls*, Ontario


Niagara At Night by Neil A.D. Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*near Ontario*


Canada - Waterfall by Saffron Blaze, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Nice pictures !!!!


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Carthew Lakes, Waterton National Park, Alberta*


Carthew Lakes, Waterton National Park by kcezary, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Jasper National Park, Alberta*


Fall in Jasper National Park by kcezary, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Athabasca River, Jasper National Park, Alberta*


Athabasca River, Jasper National Park by kcezary, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Shannon Falls II, British Columbia*









Shannon Falls II by Phil's Pixels, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Lake Moraine, Alberta*









Moody Lake Moraine by Phil's Pixels, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Mistik Creek, Manitoba*


Mistik Creek by Randy Whitbread, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Spirit Sands, Manitoba*


Spirit Sands by evanlochem, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Les Iles-de-la-Madeleine, Québec*


The Magdalen Islands, Quebec, Canada. by Brian L Burke, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Seton Lake, British Columbia*


MY SWEET EMERALD by DESPITE STRAIGHT LINES, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Green Gables, Prince Edward Island*


Lighting of the Dunes by davebrosha, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Carcross Desert, Yukon*


Carcross Desert by davebrosha, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Montmorency Falls, Québec*


Montmorency Falls by [email protected] [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Vancouver

Where's the Seabus? by m.laguardia, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Vancouver

Science World 2015 by m.laguardia, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Vancouver

Science world 02.16.2003 by m.laguardia, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Vancouver

Downtown Waterfront by m.laguardia, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

at Moraine Lake in Banff

Serenity at Sunrise by rajeshwar70, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

The Banff Springs Hotel









https://www.flickr.com/photos/westr...U3E-qSfmY3-qcNiNQ-qSmnNr-qd1Cjc-qSiUWz-qShG6g


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

The top of Cascade Mountain as seen from Banff Ave, in Banff, Alberta. 









https://www.flickr.com/photos/westrock-bob/16311610677/


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Alberta









https://www.flickr.com/photos/westrock-bob/16236838847/


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sunset in Whitehorse, Yukon. The photo was taken on Main Street and Front Street. White Horse

mhr_MG_0937 by Mark H Rutledge, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Vancouver

Visage of Vancouver by TIA International Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Lake Louise Mountain View

Lake Louise Mountain View by brucecarlson66, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Pyramid Lake mirrors the beauty of Pyramid Mountain near Jasper, Alberta, 

Pyramid Mountain by brucecarlson66, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

The blue-green water of Lake Louise leads to Mount Victoria

Lake Louise by brucecarlson66, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Calgary









https://www.flickr.com/photos/solid...jUm-qScH4t-qS5hoQ-r7nbT1-qS5gHS-r9zcfy-qSexc8


----------



## philmar (Sep 27, 2014)

Shark and humans at Ripley's Aquarium of Canada - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Newfoundland*


St John's - Nikon D810 by Saffron Blaze, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Aerial view of harbour and city. Halifax . Nova Scotia. 

b93-383954 by Groupe Germain Hospitalité, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Felix, Zyron Paul - St. Boniface Cathedral, Winnipeg

Felix, Zyron Paul - St. Boniface Cathedral by Groupe Germain Hospitalité, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Halifax

Waterfront Patio_Destination Halifax_J.Ingram by Groupe Germain Hospitalité, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Winnipeg

Carmichael, Colin - Esplanade Riel by Groupe Germain Hospitalité, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Winnipeg

Milosevic, Stan -Winnipeg Skyline by Groupe Germain Hospitalité, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Halifax

Peggy's Cove Lighthouse Sunset by Groupe Germain Hospitalité, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Quebec

qb169hpub_olivier-lavigne-ortiz by Groupe Germain Hospitalité, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hamilton

Hamilton-4788 by Les Hoggan Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Calgary

Calgary Cold Snap by 3 Million Views - Thank You so much... Pat., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Warning sign for cyclists on the High Level Bridge in Edmonton.

Caution Hazardous Girders by More Bike Lanes Please, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Stanley Park in Vancouver, British Columbia*


Stanley Park by brucecarlson66, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Glentworth, Saskatchewan*


Winter twilight, Saskatchewan by Branimir Gjetvaj, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Langham, Saskatchewan*


Auburn Evening by Rob Kunz, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Crowfoot Glacier, Alberta*


Crowfoot Glacier by brucecarlson66, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Park in Mississauga, Ontario*


Step into anonymity -**[Explored!]** by Wajahat Mahmood, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Forillon National Park, Québec*


Forillon National Park by odziuba, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Pease Creek Waterfall, British Columbia*


Pease Creek Waterfall - Highlands, BC by Freshairphotography, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Waterfalls near Shawnigan Lake, British Columbia*


Waterfalls near Shawnigan Lake, BC by Freshairphotography, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Colline de Béarn, Québec*









Colline de Béarn by Suzanne Levasseur, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Cheltenham Badlands, Ontario*


Cheltenham Badlands by Maurice P., on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Old Baldy, Ontario*


Old Baldy, Ontario by Maurice P., on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Parrsboro, Nova Scotia*


DSC_9828 - All alone am I... by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr


----------



## bosskludd (Feb 14, 2015)

Totally gorgeous!


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Little Dunks Bay, Ontario*


Little Dunks Bay, Tobermory by Maurice P., on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Saint Elias Mountains, Yukon*


Kingdom of the Eagle by kdee64, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Kluane Lake, Yukon*


Kluane Lake, Yukon by Ballygrant Boy, on Flickr


----------



## philmar (Sep 27, 2014)

You spin me right round - Canadian National Exhibition by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Confederation Bridge by Brad Holmes, on Flickr


----------



## philmar (Sep 27, 2014)

Stingrays stop by to say hello at Ripley's Aquarium of Canada - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Flatiron Building, Toronto, Ontario*


Flatiron Building, Toronto by The Silent Man_, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*St. James Cathedral, Toronto, Ontario*


St. James Cathedral, Toronto by The Silent Man_, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

del


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Toronto, Ontario*


Toronto Sunset by fbkphotography, on Flickr


Sunset after a cold storm by fbkphotography, on Flickr


Toronto Sunset at Polson Pier by The Silent Man_, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Calgary, Alberta*


The Calgary Skyline by Jim Boud, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Nictau Lake, New Brunswick*


Nictau Lake after sunset by Debajyoti M, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Pleasant Bay, Nova Scotia*


Cabot trail by Debajyoti M, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Pleasant Bay, Nova Scotia*


Colourful Cabot trail by Debajyoti M, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Kluane National Park and Reserve, Yukon*


Kluane NP Flight-1591.jpg by Ian Stotesbury Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Fraser Valley, British Columbia*


Fraser Valley Tulip Festival by Ian Stotesbury Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador*


city of snow, St. John's, Newfoundland by tuanland, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Chapeau, Québec*









image by johnpaper1951, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Mount Assiniboine Provincial Park, British Columbia*


Lake Magog by Piriya (Pete), on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Robson Glacier, British Columbia and Alberta *


Robson Glacier Waterfall by Jeff Pang, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*View from Sea to Sky Gondola, British Columbia*


View from Sea to Sky Gondola by PIERRE LECLERC PHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Montréal, Québec*


Montreal by tuanland, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador*


Duckworth Street night lights, St. John's, Newfoundland by tuanland, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Mt. Assiniboine*


Nature's Composition by WherezJeff, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Magog Lake, Alberta*


Submerged by WherezJeff, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Muttart Conservatory in Edmonton, Alberta*


Hard and Liquid Lines by WherezJeff, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Maligne Canyon, Alberta*


Rappelling by WherezJeff, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Prince of Wales Hotel, Waterton National Park, Alberta*


Prince of Wales Hotel by Cole Chase Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Webster's Falls in Hamilton, Ontario*


the other side by paul bica, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Abraham Lake, Alberta*


Once a Tree on a Hill by WherezJeff, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Leech Lake, Jasper National Park, Alberta*


Early morning at Leech Lake, Jasper National Park by D-Niev, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Helmcken Falls, Wells Grey Provincial Park, BC*


Helmcken Falls, Wells Grey Provincial Park by D-Niev, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Castle Mountain, Banff National Park*


Castle Mountain by Robert Ron Grove 2, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Pyramid Mountain near Jasper National Park, Alberta*


Pyramid Mountain by brucecarlson66, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Athabasca River Horseshoe, Alberta*


Athabasca River Horseshoe by yurik_ryba, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Bow Lake, Jasper National Park, Alberta*


Nature's Romance by DanielKent, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Mt.Amery, Banff National Park, Alberta*


Mt.Amery by John Payzant, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Gros Morne national park, Newfoundland*


Western Brook Pond Fjord, Gros Morne National Park, Western by VisitGrosMorne, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Signal Hill, St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador*


lupins bloom at St. John's harbour, Newfoundland by tuanland, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Mount Rundle, Banff, Alberta*


Mount Rundle Real Estate by LostMyHeadache: Absolutely Free *, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Icebergs off the coast of Cape Spear, Newfoundland and Labrador*


boat and bergs off Cape Spear, Newfoundland by tuanland, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Rocky Mountain Peaks, Alberta*


Rocky Mountain Peaks & Trees by LostMyHeadache: Absolutely Free *, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Athabasca Falls, Jasper National Park*


Athabasca Falls, Jasper National Park, Alberta by Picture This! Photography (Michael J. Leonard), on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Glacier fed, Peyto Lake is located in Banff National Park*


Canada by foto guy Terry, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Gros Morne national park, Newfoundland and Labrador*


Western Brook Pond Fjord Boat Tour, Gros Morne National Park by Newfoundland and Labrador Tourism, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Landslide Lake, Vancouver island*


Blisters - Landslide Lake, Vancouver Island by Gavin Hardcastle - Fototripper, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lake Minnewanka, Alberta*


Lake Minnewanka by justin.montgomery81, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lake Agnes, Banff National Park, Alberta*


Lake Agnes. Banff National Park by Hank888, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

Next page...


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Emerald Lake, Yoho National Park*


Emerald Lake at Sunset by Gavin Hardcastle - Fototripper, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Within Banff National Park, Alberta*


Timebender - Alberta, Canada by Thomas J Dawson, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*The Three Sisters, Canmore, Alberta*


The Three Sisters, Canmore, Alberta by Gavin Hardcastle - Fototripper, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Mt. Cheam, North Cascades range, BC*


Seabird Island Tulip Festival by Grant Mattice Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lake Capilano, Vancouver, BC*


Perfection - Lake Capilano, Vancouver BC by w4nd3rl0st (InspiredinDesMoines), on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Eremite Valley, Jasper National Park, Alberta*


100923_JTSg_5049_h.jpg by panafoot, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Emperor Falls and Mt. Robson, Mt Robson Provincial Park*


100917_JTSg_4159.jpg by panafoot, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Cavell Lake and Franchere Peak, Jasper National Park, Alberta*


Franchere Peak by Hockey Goalie, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lake Louise, Banff National Park, Alberta*


Sunrise at Lake Louise by James Neeley, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Elbow Falls, Kananaskis Country, Alberta*


Sunrays over Elbow Falls by Hockey Goalie, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Cathedral mountain, Yoho National Park*


Cathedral Mountain by Wandering Sole Images, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Rawson Lake, Kananaskis Country, Alberta*


Stunning view of Rawson Lake, Kananaskis Country, AB Canada by A.Alsharhan, on Flickr


----------



## Puritan (Nov 1, 2011)

*Haida Gwaii/ Queen Charlotte Islands, British Columbia*


Queen Charlotte Island (Haida Gwaii,) BC. by Patty, on Flickr


Haida Gwaii by Benson Hilgemann, on Flickr


----------



## Puritan (Nov 1, 2011)

*Midnight in St. Albert, Alberta*

Midnight In Alberta [Explored] by Jeff Wallace, on Flickr

Night clouds or noctilucent clouds - they are the highest clouds in Earth's atmosphere forming near the edge of space, 76 to 85 kilometres up.


----------



## Puritan (Nov 1, 2011)

*Calgary, Alberta*


Afternoon Light by Jeff Wallace, on Flickr

*Mount Rundle, Alberta*


Kiera and Mt Rundle by Jeff Wallace, on Flickr


----------



## Puritan (Nov 1, 2011)

*Edmonton, Alberta*


Edmonton and its River by Jeff Wallace, on Flickr

*Mount Christie, Brussels Peak and Mount Lowell, Alberta*


Telephoto Landscape by Jeff Wallace, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Alberta*


Why Did the Bear Cross the Road? (Banff National Park) by Mark Stevens, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Alberta*


Far off Mountains to Take in Banff National Park by Mark Stevens, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Banff, Alberta*


Banff and Cascade Mountain by Mark Stevens, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Alberta*


Wind Blowing Through a Glassy Meadow (Banff National Park) by Mark Stevens, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*West Vancouver, British Columbia*


Arrivals & Departures ~ West Vancouver, BC by SeaSide Signs ~ Vancouver, BC, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Agassiz, British Columbia*


Agassiz Tulip Fest. by Mark Donovan, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Mount Assiniboine, British Columbia*


Assiniboine Sunrise by Mark Donovan, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*La Gaspésie, Québec*


Québec. La Gaspésie. by Montaigne-, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Newfoundland & Labrador*


20120722 133613 HDR_FN wide by Ben, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Lunenburg, Nova Scotia*


Lunenburg - Nova Scotia by bart coessens, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Okanagan Valley, British Columbia*


Okanagan Essence by Stephen Hancock, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Yukon*


Dancing Sky by Don Komarechka, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Fort McLeod, Alberta*


The Long Road II [Explored] by Blue Trail Photography, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Moraine Lake, Alberta*


Squirrel by Nico Grg, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Autumn in Ontario*


Rock Lake Lookout by Corey Hayes, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Spray Lake, Kananaskis, Alberta*


Spray Lake, Kananaskis, Alberta by Angus Duncan, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Whistler, British Columbia*


Mountain biking on Whistler's alpine trail "Top of the World" by Tourism Whistler, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Cape Breton, Nova Scotia*


Skyline trail, Cape Breton by Andrea Schaffer, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Jacques Cartier River, Quebec*


Dusk in the Valley, Jacques Cartier River by conanhc, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Mahone Bay, Nova Scotia*


The Three Steeples Of Mahone Bay by TheNovaScotian1991, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Skerwink Trail, Newfoundland & Labrador*


Skerwink Trail by Cooper Smith, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Bow Lake, Alberta*


Bow Lake by Angus Duncan, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Pyramid Mountain, Alberta*


Pyramid Mountain by brucecarlson66, on Flickr​


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Baffin Island, Nunavut*


The Beauty of Baffin by Dave Brosha, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Virginia Falls, Northwest Territories*

Virginia Falls is one of the great wilderness falls of the world, designated a "World Heritage Site" by UNESCO in the 1980s. It is twice as high as Niagara Falls.


Virginia Falls, above; below by Ivan Gaetz, on Flickr


Aerial view, Virginia Falls, NWT by Ivan Gaetz, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Waterton Lake, Alberta*


DSCF2834 by Christian_Phillips, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Newfoundland*


IMG_0939-Recovered by KodyGardner, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Nova Scotia*


Lunenburg By Early Light by mwwile, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*New Brunswick*


New Brunswick serenity by Jamie McCaffrey, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Alberta*


View from Tunnel Mountain by Ed Swift, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Whistler, British Columbia*


Rainbow Park on Alta Lake by Tourism Whistler, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Fraser River, British Columbia*


West Pavillion Forestry Road by Dale, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Tofino, British Columbia*


Beautiful light by Bearded_Imagery, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Tribune Bay, British Columbia*


_DSC2793 by Alex Boyko, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Nova Scotia*


evening walk on the Skyline Trail by Rob Romard, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Autumn in Ontario*


The Fall by Nathan, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Lake Halton, Ontario*


Kelso Lake Halton Canada by AncasterZ, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Alexandra Falls, Northwest Territories*


Alexandra Falls North West Territories Canada by Mike Tidd, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Ottawa, Ontario*


Remembering by hey its k, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Waterton, Alberta*


Evening at Waterton by JD Hascup, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Squamish, British Columbia*


HOWE FUN ~ Squamish, BC by SeaSide Signs ~ Vancouver, BC, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Emerald Lake, British Columbia*


Emerald Lake - Yoho National Park by Achintha Maddumabandara, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Chesterman's Beach, British Columbia*


Chesterman's Beach, Tofino -3 by Allan Harris, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Ontario*


DSC_4956-HDR-Pano by Troy Hacker, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Dinosaur Provincial Park, Alberta*

Dinosaur Provincial Park is a UNESCO World Heritage Site located about two and a half hours drive southeast of Calgary, Alberta, Canada. It is noted for its striking badland topography. The park is well known for being one of the richest dinosaur fossil locales in the world (Wikipedia).


Dinosaur Provincial Park by [P]hotogr[AV] (on/off), on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Mauricie, Québec*


Mauricie : Québec : Canada by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*The Dungeon Rocks, Newfoundland*


The Dungeon Rocks by Tracy Munson, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Fort Amherst Lighthouse, Newfoundland*


Fort Amherst by Roger Kennedy, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Brandon, Manitoba*


Winding Road by Nelepl (away), on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Autumn Colours*


We're back! by Ben, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Canadian Rockies*


Highway 11 by John Payzant, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Canmore, Alberta*


Stuck in the Middle With You by beyond the prism photography, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Dawn at Lake Louise*


Dawn at Lake Louise by pierre leclerc, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Yoho National Park, British Columbia*


Golden Larch forest, Opabin Plateau, Yoho NP by pierre leclerc, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Union Station, Toronto*


Great Hall Union Station by Chad Wanyou, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Agassiz Tulip Festival, British Columbia*


Agassiz Tulip Festival by Gemy, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Howe Sound, British Columbia*


St Mark's Summit by Alexis Birkill, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Yukon*


The Yukon Experience by Don Komarechka, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Newfoundland*


1402202_10151928997490255_701442366_o by alana r barnes, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Canadian Rockies*


A Glacial Valley with Mountains All Around (Icefields Parkway) by Mark Stevens, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Newfoundland*


Signal Point- St. Johns by Jeff Gopaul, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Kluane National Park, Yukon*


View on Kluane National Park by wim van de meerendonk, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Pacific Rim National Park, British Columbia*


Pacific Rim Sunset by Luke Sergent, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Helmcken Falls, British Columbia*


Chasing Waterfalls by Prab Bhatia, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Western Beach, Newfoundland*


Sunset at Western Beach by Bailey Parsons, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Pointe-a-la-Renommee, Quebec*


Security by Bert CR, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Emerald Lake Lodge, Yoho National Park, British Columbia*


Emerald Lake Lodge, Yoho National Park, BC, Canada by Robert Bellefleur, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Yoho National Park, British Columbia*


I can see my house from here....... by walterrp76, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Notre-Dame Basilica of Montreal*


Notre Dame of Montreal - Unbalanced Central Perspective by Michele Moroni, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Bibliothèque du Parlement, Ottawa*


Library by tourdelmundo, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Wiwaxy Gap, British Columbia*


Wiwaxy Gap by Mark Donovan, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*St. Joseph's Oratory, Montreal*


St.Joseph's Oratory by Worrawat Engchuan, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Waterton Lakes National Park, Alberta*


Waterton Lakes Sunset by Tracy Munson, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Prince of Wales Hotel, Waterton Lakes National Park, Alberta*


Prince of Wales Hotel, Waterton National Park by JimBab, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*The Parliament Hill, Ottawa*


Fall colours at the Parliament Hill, Ottawa. by Asif A. Ali, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Maligne Lake, Alberta*


Maligne Lake Jasper by Y Daigle, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Kootenay National Park, British Columbia*


Kootenay National Park – 2 augustus 2015 by Carolien Coenen, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Gros Morne National Park, Newfoundland*


Gros Morne by Simon Massicotte, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Fortress of Louisbourg, Nova Scotia*

Built in 1720, it was one of the most extensive (and expensive) European fortifications constructed in North America.


Fortress of Louisbourg by Nelson Rice, on Flickr


----------



## sukceno (Jan 11, 2008)

dear Ainvan
can you post a littles pictures. Now your beautifull pictures not fit for most screens.
thanks


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Sunset in Alberta*


Highway Sunset by Cory Beatty, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Niagara Falls, Ontario*


Niagara Falls by Nelges, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Montreal*


Montréal by Manon Cordeil, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Lake Louise, Alberta*


Reflection at Lake Louise by pierre leclerc, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Toronto, Ontario*


Dome car by Mark Heine, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*San Josef Bay, British Columbia*


Cape Scott - Self portrait by Nonac_Digi, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Banff, Alberta*


Wouldn't it be nice by Craig Whiteside, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Middle Cove, Newfoundland*


Middle Cove by TK White, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Toronto, Ontario*


Humber bay sunrise...... by Kelvin Sei, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Abraham Lake, Alberta*


Abraham Lake by John Payzant, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Banff, Alberta*


Clear Sky in the Rockies by Dilip Koshy, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Enniskillen, Ontario*


Enniskillen Conservation Area by Johny Lopez, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Vancouver, British Columbia*


Grouse Mountain playground by Mark Donovan, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Ottawa, Ontario*


Sunrise in Ottawa by Asif A. Ali, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Cline River, Alberta*


Highway 11 by John Payzant, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Emerald Lake, British Columbia*


One - Emerald Lake by Steve Skinner, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*St-Jean, Quebec*


Ile d'Orleans by anng48, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Vernon Beach, British Columbia*


Vernon Beach by Brian G. Kennedy, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Ucluelet, British Columbia*


Chilling on the rocks by Ken Sparks, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Kitchener, Ontario*


Colours on the Grand by ddietz, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Halifax, Nova Scotia*


Fall colors in the habour by Pengcheng Wang, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Yoho National Park, British Columbia*


Cathedral Mountain by Cory Beatty, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Vancouver, British Columbia*


Seasons In The City ~ Vancouver, BC by SeaSide Signs ~ Vancouver, BC, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*St. Dunstan's Basilica, Prince Edward Island*


St. Dunstan's Basilica by Aymeric Gouin, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Twillinggate, Newfoundland*


Nfld Twillinggate c by Jean Pothier, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*St. Martins, New Brunswick*


Lighthouse At St Martins by Steve Muise, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Calgary, Alberta*


Albertalegislature front view by Dim Lamp, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Kelso, Ontario*


Autumn in Kelso by AncasterZ, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Cabot Trail, Nova Scotia*


Cabot Trail, Nova Scotia by leomacdonald, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Ganonoque, Ontario*


0285 by ontario photo connection, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Edmonton, Alberta*


Pathway by Alex Stuart, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Banff National Park, Alberta*


Manta de Arboles by Aitor Rodriguez Claro, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Quebec City*


Quebec City by AJ, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Opeongo Lake, Ontario*


Sunrise Opeongo Lake by Dale Roddick, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Aurora Borealis over Vancouver, British Columbia, November 3, 2015*


Northern Lights by Sheik Ghafoor, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Vancouver, British Columbia*


Yellow House During the Autumn by Jonathan F.V., on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Alberni-Clayoquot, British Columbia*


Beach Walker by Geoff England, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Hatley Castle, British Columbia*

This is a very famous film location in British Columbia. The castle is the setting of the X-Men film series (beginning in 2000) as Professor Xavier's School for Gifted Youngsters. 


Hatley Park National Historic Site Hatley Castle) by Edwin Christopher, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Naramata, British Columbia*


Heaven on Earth by Surrealplaces, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Niagara Falls, Ontario*


The Selfie-Stick by Saffron Blaze, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Dinosaur Provincial Park, Alberta*


Vibrant Badlands sunset by Len Langevin, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Tillicum, British Columbia*


'Getting Ready' by john scratchley, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Jones Falls, Owen Sound, Ontario*


Jones Falls, Owen Sound, Ontario by leomacdonald, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Newfoundland & Labrador*


Untitled by rita chafe, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Kootenay National Park, British Columbia*


Sunset in the Kootenays by Tracy Munson, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Tumbling Pass, British Columbia*


Tumbling Pass by Jason Edlund, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*The Rockwall and Floe Lake, British Columbia*


Autumn Sunrise on Floe Lake by Marc Shandro, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*The Rockwall and Floe Lake, British Columbia*


Floe Lake From Foster Peak Slopes by Marc Shandro, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Canada's newly elected Prime Minister and his cabinet ministers*

Justin Pierre James Trudeau (wearing brown shoes), a 43-year-old Canadian politician from Montreal, is the 23rd Prime Minister of Canada. He is the second-youngest Prime Minister in Canadian history.


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Parliament Hill, Ottawa*


Centennial Flame (Explore) by Greg Stevenson, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Ontario*


Paris, Ontario by Juice, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Oliver, British Columbia*


Gorgeous view of the vineyards from Gehringer Brothers Estate Winery in Oliver, BC by Onur Kurtic, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Banff National Park, Alberta*


Banff Wildflowers by Justin Sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Badlands, Alberta*


Crops Above Badlands by Brian G. Kennedy, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador*


St. John's - Boat Tour by Rodrigo Alves, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador*


Canadá - Signal Hill by Rodrigo Alves, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Banff, Alberta*


The View by Tom Hartrey, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Yoho National Park, British Columbia*


Making the grade by walterrp76, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Canmore, Alberta*


Smalltown Outlook by Tom Hartrey, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Lake O'Hara, British Columbia*


Lake O'Hara by walterrp76, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Essex County, Ontario*


Finn Line Lightning by Cale Best, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Whiteshell Provincial Park, Manitoba*


Whiteshell River by Nelepl (away), on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Alberta*


Two to Tango!  by Meraki Pictures, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Hunter River, Prince Edward Island*


On the Farm by Jamie Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*MondoKarnaval, Quebec*


MondoKarnaval - Carnaval - 2015 - Québec - Limoilou by Emmanuel BURRIEL, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Peace River, British Columbia*


S curve through the mountains by snapshotJA, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Canadian Beach Volleyball Tournaments*


Canadian Beach Volleyball Nationals 2012-15 by Gord Gallagher, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Cars and Freight Train, Quebec*


Just another cloudy day. by snapshotJA, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Montreal City Hall*


Hotel de Ville Mtl by Angela Salera, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Meet Canadian*


M3 by Cath Rows, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Stephen Leacock House, Ontario*


Stephen Leacock house. by Keith Horkins, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Waterton Lakes, Alberta*


Waterton Lakes National Park, Canada by Steve, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Road trip, Alberta*


Canadian Rockies by Robin Mukherjee, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Autumn in British Columbia*


autumn by moemay9, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Eva Lake, British Columbia*


Eva lake by wim van de meerendonk, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Seacow Head, Prince Edward Island*


Seacow-Head by Greg Stevenson, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Jumbo Pass, British Columbia*


Jumbo-Pass by Susan Holt, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Athabasca Glacier, Alberta*


Columbia Icefield / Athabasca Glacier/ Canada by Glenn Meyer, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Cape Breton Highlands, Nova Scotia*


Sunrise In Ingonish by TheNovaScotian1991, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Parker Ridge Panorama, Alberta*


Parker Ridge Panorama by Hanneke Luijting, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Tofino, British Columbia*


the early bird... by Gregory Rinaldi, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Le Rocher Percé, Quebec*


Le Rocher Percé - 17 Juin 2015 (710) by Claude, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Kinney Lake, British Columbia*


Kinney Lake by Brian Davidson, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Charlottetown, Prince Edward Island*


Windows to the Soul by Brendan Chapuis, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Royal Ontario Museum, Toronto*


The ROM by Marc Champagne, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Maligne Lake, Alberta*


Maligne Lake by Ke Imhoff, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Teacup Rock, Prince Edward Island*


Teacup Rock by Brendan Chapuis, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Mount Cephren, Alberta*


Mount Cephren by Waterfowl by Kristina Cajipe, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Quebec City*


Hotel de Ville Fountains by jmaurovich1, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Waterloo, Ontario*


SXL_8331.jpg by Shaoxiong Li, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Mermaids at Grand River, Ontario*


ESQUISITE SWEET LOVELY MERMAIDS (5) by Carlos "Puch-Cobra", on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Burlington, Ontario*


The Other Photographer by Bert CR, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Toronto, Ontario*


Queen & Spadina by kotsy, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*New Brunscwick*


I Might Just Lay Here by Adam Curran, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*St. George, New Brunswick*


St. George NB Canada May 2015 by Tracy Barton, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Vowell Glacier, British Columbia*


Glacier Crossing by Dorian Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Knowlton, Quebec*


Knowlton,QC by Angela Salera, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Kinney Lake, British Columbia*


Kinney Lake by luukeniris, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Banff, Alberta*


Banff, AB by Nghi Le, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Centre Wellington, Ontario*


Morning reflection by Mark Heine, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*White Rock Pier, British Columbia*


White Rock Pier & Promenade Sunset by ♥ Petersoɳ [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Abraham Lake, Alberta*


Wide Angle Abraham Lake by Cory Beatty, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Autumn*


Autumn in Alberta by Darcy Ingram, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Mountain Valley*


Mountain Valley by nikonanon, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Vancouver, British Columbia*


Perfection by Stefan Amaral, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Gros Morne, Newfoundland*


Nfld, Gros Morne, Western Brook Pond 1 by Jean Pothier, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*British Columbia*


Sunburst peak reflected in moonlight. by Mark Donovan, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Banff, Alberta*


Banff, AB by Nghi Le, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Vancouver, British Columbia*


Vancouver Sunrise by Jon Scrimgeour, on Flickr


----------



## jamieb010 (Jul 9, 2012)

What a beautiful country! I am hoping to visit British Columbia this summer


----------



## washiwashi (Nov 6, 2012)

*Alberta, Canada*

Sunrise at Moraine Lake and the Valley of the Ten Peaks by Rick Louie, on Flickr


----------



## Arkitexture (Feb 24, 2013)

*Quebec City
*

Dawn on Quebec city by Léonie von Hausen, on Flickr


----------



## Arkitexture (Feb 24, 2013)

*Nova Scotia*


Cabot Trail by Night Owl City, on Flickr


----------



## Arkitexture (Feb 24, 2013)

*Baffin Island*


he Valley of Thor by Artur Stanisz, on Flickr


----------



## Arkitexture (Feb 24, 2013)

*Albert Harbour, Nunavut*


Operation QIMMIQ by Combat Camera, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Vancouver Island, British Columbia*


Pacific Sunset by Bert Kaufmann, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Newfoundland*


Newfoundland by kshaal, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Forde, British Columbia*


Rudys - Topping out by Nonac_Digi, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Montreal Santa Claus Parade*


Waitng for Santa by Andre Vandal, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Two-Jack Lake, Alberta*


Sunrise - Two-Jack Lake, Banff by John Payzant, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Peggy's Cove, Nova Scotia*


The Meeting of Earth and Sea by Jeff, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Quebec City, Quebec*


Quebec Chateau Frontenac by John Andersen, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Dinosaur Provincial Park, Alberta*


Sunset at Dino Park by Len Langevin, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Valley of the Ten Peaks, British Columbia*


Scrambling up Mount Temple by Dorian Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*New Brunswick*


Windy sunrise by Alec Hickman, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*North Saskatchewan Valley, Alberta*


North Saskatchewan Valley Viewpoint (Hwy 93 near Big Bend) by Edwin Christopher, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Cape Bonavista, Newfoundland*


Nfld, Cape Bonavista. Provincial Historic Site 3 by Jean Pothier, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Manitoba*


A Day In The Life.... 47/52 Weeks (2015) by Dave DeMarco, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Harrison Lake, British Columbia*


Harrison Lake by Tianlun Jiang, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Vancouver, British Columbia*


Before the Rush by chris.ph, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Iles de la Madeleine, Quebec*


Iles de la Madeleine 2 by Jean Pothier, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Lake O'Hara, British Columbia*


Lake O'Hara Daydream by pierre leclerc, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Columbia Mountains, British Columbia*


Skinning up by Nonac_Digi, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Canadian Rockies, Alberta*


Skywalk over the Kananaskis by Nonac_Digi, on Flickr


----------



## Arkitexture (Feb 24, 2013)

*Killarney, Ontario*

Georgian Bay Sunrise by Tracy Munson, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Quebec*


Yellow Haze by Aymeric Gouin, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Bow Lake, Alberta*


Bow Lake & crow foot Mountain by Edwin Christopher, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Fergus, Ontario*


Wellington County Museum by Mark Heine, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*North Woolwich, Ontario*


Fog rays by Mark Heine, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Niagara Falls, Ontario*


013_7870b by Andrew Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Ucluelet, British Columbia*


Chilling on the rocks by Ken Sparks, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Sheep River, Alberta*


Bighorn Lookout 3 by Ken Sparks, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Kananaskis, Alberta*


A great view to stop and savour on the way home yesterday from the lakes. by Thank you for visiting my page, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*St John's, Newfoundland*


St John's - Nikon D810 by Saffron Blaze, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Combers Beach, British Columbia*

Gulls at Combers Beach by Ken Sparks, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Emerald Lake, British Columbia*


Exploring the Wilderness by Bob C Pix, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Honeymoon Lake, Alberta*


Her. by aaron faulkner, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Lake O'Hara, British Columbia*


Making the grade by walterrp76, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Elfin Lake at sunrise, British Columbia*


Elfin Lake at Sunrise by Ding Ying Xu, on Flickr


----------



## Arkitexture (Feb 24, 2013)

*Sandbanks, Ontario
*

Sandbanks Beach by Ron Bulovs, on Flickr


----------



## Arkitexture (Feb 24, 2013)

*Southampton, Ontario*


The Source by Bert CR, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Paradise Valley, Alberta*


Summit shot Saddleback by Nonac_Digi, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Valley of the Ten Peaks, British Columbia*


Valley of the Ten Peaks by Nonac_Digi, on Flickr


----------



## Arkitexture (Feb 24, 2013)

*Old Woman Bay, Ontario*


Old Woman Bay Pano III by Van Lochem, E.P., on Flickr


----------



## Arkitexture (Feb 24, 2013)

*Sleeping Giant, Ontario*


he Giant Lighthouse by Ian Benninghaus, on Flickr


----------



## Arkitexture (Feb 24, 2013)

*Killarney, Ontario
*

Arrival of Autumn in Killarney, Ontario by Ruth Choi, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*The turquoise water of Emerald Lake, British Columbia*


Yoho National Park Emerald Lake BC Canada (Explored) by Eugen Marculescu, on Flickr


----------



## Arkitexture (Feb 24, 2013)

*Devil's Warehouse *(charming name)*, Ontario*


Evening At The Devils Warehouse by Dale Roddick, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Victoria, British Columbia*


Night shots inner harbour by Andrew Chan, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Howe Sound, Metro Vancouver, British Columbia*


howe sound layers by Spencer Craig, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Yellowknife, Northwest Territories*


Houseboats, Yellowknife, NWT by Timothy Neesam, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Southern Axel Heiberg Island, Nunavut*


Glacier Fiord: Aptly Named by Derrick Midwinter, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Baffin Island, Nunavut*


The Collision of Dreams by Dave Brosha, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Dodo Canyon, Northwest Territories*


Incising Dodo Canyon by Derrick Midwinter, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Swallow Tail lighthouse, New Brunswick*


beacon by Kennuth, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Two Jack Lake, Alberta*


Two Jack Lake by Milan, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Mount Harmston and Milla Lake, British Columbia*


Mount Harmston by Walter Moar, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Alberni Beach, British Columbia*


_MG_5836 by spuzzum42, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Colwood Lighthouse, British Columbia*


Untitled by Udo Breithack, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Race Rocks Lighthouse, British Columbia*


Race Rocks Light by Sarah White, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Mt. Robson, British Columbia*


my most favorit mountain - Mt. Robson by Willy Banmann, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Long Beach, British Columbia*


Fleeting Footsteps by Amanda Shale Shpeley, on Flickr


----------



## Arkitexture (Feb 24, 2013)

*Saskatchewan*


a horses life by C Hoits, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Nahanni National Park, Northwest Territories*





































HuffPost


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Mount Thor, Nunavut*









Thousandwonders


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Mount Asgard, Nunavut*









amazon


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Mount Odin, Nunavut*









shutupandtakemethere.com


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Fergusons Falls, Ontario*


Canada by Saffron Blaze, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Niagara Falls, Ontario*


canada by Saffron Blaze, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Herring Cove, Nova Scotia*


Canada by Saffron Blaze, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Ottawa, Ontario*


Canada by Saffron Blaze, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Maple Leaf*


Canada by Saffron Blaze, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Royal Canadian Mounted Police*


Canada by Saffron Blaze, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Saskatchewan*


Canada by Saffron Blaze, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Mont-Tremblant, Quebec*


Canada by Saffron Blaze, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Ottawa, Ontario*


Rideau Canal by Asif A. Ali, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Athabasca River, Alberta*


Athabasca River by Kaila Walton, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Banff, Alberta*


High by Giulia Vitale, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Patricia Lake, Alberta*


Morning on Patricia Lake by Ed LeBlanc, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Mackenzie Beach, Pacific Rim National Park, British Columbia*


Mackenzie Beach by Orbittrap, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*White Rock, British Columbia*


White Rock Pier & Promenade Sunset by ♥ Petersoɳ [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Yoho National Park, British Columbia*


Paddling along by walterrp76, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Howe Sound, British Columbia*


The Scenic Sound ~ Vancouver, BC by SeaSide Signs ~ Vancouver, BC, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Harrison Hot Springs, British Columbia*


Harrison Hot Springs BC by Sarah White, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Canadian Rockies, Alberta*


Rocky Mountains - Banff - Canada by Ferdi de Gier, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Bugaboo Provincial Park, British Columbia*


DSC1462 . Be my guest. by Najeeb Mahmud, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Table Iceberg, Newfoundland and Labrador*


Table Iceberg, near Hebron, Canada by Gerald Zinnecker, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Pond Inlet, Nunavut*


Canada. by Richard McManus, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Poplar Point, Manitoba*


Prairie Winter by Nelepl (away), on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Vancouver, British Columbia*


Enjoying the Sun by Michael Whyte, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Kitsilano Beach, Vancouver, British Columbia*


Summer Play Time by High On Life, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Toronto Caribbean Carnival*


to serve and protect by yedman, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Toronto Caribbean Carnival*


Caribana, Toronto, 2015 by Alex Meoko, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Grand Teton National Park, Alberta*


Stampede! by Robby Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Calgary Stampede, Alberta*


Calgary Stampede - Flag Rider by Sean Maynard, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Calgary Stampede, Alberta*


Stampede Action by Celine Pollard, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Duke and Duchess of Cambridge, Calgary Stampede, Alberta*


_MG_4452_-_Kate_and_William by Bram Timmer, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Pont Jacques Cartier, Longueuil, Quebec*


_DSC0010p by GLTR87, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Wickaninnish Beach, British Columbia*


Kwisitis at Wickaninnish Beach... DSCN3858 by onok, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Sainte-Luce, Quebec*


bonne soirée by Arsène Lafond, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Montreal, Quebec*


_DSC0199p by GLTR87, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Percé, Quebec*


Percé from Up Top by Aymeric Gouin, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Sharples, Alberta*


Prairies (Alberta, Canada. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Two Jack Lake sunrise, Alberta*


Two Jack Lake sunrise by pierre leclerc, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Manitoba*


Whoo are you? by Debby Armstrong Herold, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Bowen Island, Metro Vancouver, British Columbia*


Bowen Island Steamship Co. Marine Resort by ♥ Petersoɳ [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Steveston Fishing Village, Metro Vancouver, British Columbia*


Steveston Fishing Village by ♥ Petersoɳ [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Bald Eagles, Harrison Mills, British Columbia*


Bald Eagles by lironsnaturephotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Richmond, Metro Vancouver, British Columbia*


Baker, Boat And Benches by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Port Coquitlam, Metro Vancouver, British Columbia*


Sunrise on the Fraser River by Harry T, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Freight Train, Fraser River Canyon, British Columbia*


Fraser River Canyon by Jonathan Lewis, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Freight Train, Fraser River Canyon, British Columbia*


Canadian Tire by James Edmunds, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Abandoned Mines, Fraser River Canyon, British Columbia*


Fraser Canyon by Nick, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Garry Point Park, Richmond, Metro Vancouver, British Columbia*


Sunset Ride by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Summerland, British Columbia*


Summerland by Province of British Columbia, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Active Pass Lighthouse, British Columbia*


BC Ferries by Jasperdo, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*British Columbia Ferries - Queen of Coquitlam en route to Horseshoe Bay*


BC Ferries - Queen of Coquitlam en route to Horseshoe Bay. by Scott, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Sunshine Coast, British Columbia*


Duck Bay, Savary Island by Ruth Hartnup, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Sunshine Coast, British Columbia*


View of Malaspina Strait by JT Cowan, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Sunshine Coast, British Columbia*


Self potraits by Rakesh Mandalapa, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador*


Southside Panorama by TK White, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Carters Beach, Nova Scotia*


Carters Beach Kayak by Rodney Hickey, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Carters Beaches, Nova Scotia*


Carters Beach II by Rodney Hickey, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Cape Breton Highlands National Park, Nova Scotia*


Cape Breton Highlands Park, Nova Scotia by Diego Castillo, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Icefields Parkway, Alberta*


Icefields Parkway by Ali de Niese, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Canadian Rockies, Alberta*


Can027-DSC06118 by Claus Peters, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Okanagan Valley, British Columbia*


The Beautiful Okanagan Valley by Cory Beatty, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*North Shore Mountains, Metro Vancouver, British Columbia*


British Columbia mountain biking by Mike Brcic, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Whistler-Blackcomb Ski Resort, British Columbia*


View from Roundhouse Lodge by Tourism Whistler, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Heli-skiing, Whister-Blackcomb, British Columbia*


Endless Powder and no lift lines. by Tourism Whistler, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Symphony Express Chair, Whister-Blackcomb, British Columbia*


Stunning scenery at the top of Symphony Chair in Whistler by Tourism Whistler, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Emerald Chair, Whister-Blackcomb, British Columbia*


Emerald Chair in the morning by Tourism Whistler, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Whistler-Blackcomb Ski Resort, British Columbia*


Stunning alpine views from Whistler peak by Tourism Whistler, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Orca Whale, Vancouver Island, British Columbia*


Orca Whale Breach by Chase Dekker, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*A pod of Orca Whale, Vancouver Island, British Columbia*


Orca Frenzy by Ken Goldman Photography, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Rideau Canal, Ottawa, Ontario*


Rideau Canal by Asif A. Ali, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Parliament Hill, Ottawa, Ontario*


Fall colours at the Parliament Hill, Ottawa. by Asif A. Ali, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Ville de Québec, Québec*


Sunset over Quebec City by Richard Pilon, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Halifax, Nova Scotia*


Halifax Citadel Aerial by Halifax Regional Municipality, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Fredericton, New Brunswick*


Fredericton during the Freshet by Boganeer, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Fort Amherst and Icebergs, Newfoundland and Labrador*


morning light and Canadian icebergs by Wichan Yingyongsomsawas, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador*


St. John's by Adam Sowers, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Prince Edward Island*


morning light by Mark J. Whalen, on Flickr


----------



## Arkitexture (Feb 24, 2013)

The Yukon by Brad Tombers, on Flickr


Canada by Saffron Blaze, on Flickr


This Is Canada by Matthew Motiuk, on Flickr


Jasper AB, Canada by Hector Anaya, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*British Columbia*


_MG_1825 by mengxu sun, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Perce, Quebec*


Most Peculiar Seascape by Aymeric Gouin, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Cannes-de-Roches, Quebec*


Percé from Up Top by Aymeric Gouin, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Quebec City, Quebec*


Old Quebec City by -Walt-, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Alberta*


Trans-Canada Highway by Edwin Christopher, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Red Deer, Alberta*


Long Winding Road by Craig Stevenett, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Waterton Lakes Park, Alberta*


_D4S5474.jpg by Bruce Colman, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Saint John, New Brunswick*


Saint John, New Brunswick, Canada by Lucia, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Kite Boarding, Squamish, British Columbia*


KITE BOARDING IN SQUAMISH, B.C. by Patty, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Shelburne, Nova Scotia*


Shelburne, Nova Scotia, Canada by Lucia, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Okanagan, British Columbia*


British Columbia by Jason Dorn, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Osoyoos, British Columbia*


British Columbia by Jason Dorn, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Waterton Lakes, Alberta*

Waterton Lakes, Waterton Alberta - Panoramic View by Mark Basa, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*HooDoos - Drumheller, Alberta*


HooDoos - Drumheller, Alberta - Alberta Badlands by Mark Basa, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*St. Luce, Quebec*


St. Luce, Quebec, Canada by Lucia, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Rimouski, Quebec*


Rimouski, Quebec, Canada by Lucia, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Banff, Alberta*


Don't Look Down! by Nonac_Digi, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Banff, Alberta*


Stepping into the Painting by Nonac_Digi, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Perce, Quebec*


0089-IMG_4_0116p by GLTR87, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*North Vancouver*


The Mountains are Calling ~ Vancouver, BC by SeaSide Signs ~ Vancouver, BC, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Five Islands Provincial Park, Nova Scotia*


Five Islands Provincial Park by Jeff, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Assiniboine Park, Winnipeg, Manitoba*


duck pond, Assiniboine Park, Winnipeg, Manitoba - p2447 by photos by Bob V, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Saskatchewan*


Growing Crops Landscape by Brian G. Kennedy, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Saint John, New Brunswick*


Saint John predawn Sept 14 2015 cruise ship 031 16x9 s by Dave MacGowan Sr, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Deep Cove, British Columbia*


Deep Cove - view from Burnaby mountain by Yuanxi Zhou, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Trinity, Newfoundland*


Trinity, Newfoundland, Canada - p0399e by photos by Bob V, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Banff, Alberta*


Morning Glory by RAHMENVISIONEN, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Rural Alberta*


Die unendlichen Weiten by RAHMENVISIONEN, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Peggy's Cove, Nova Scotia*


Peggy's Cove, Nova Scotia, Canada - p0637e by photos by Bob V, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Castle Mountain, Alberta*


Castle Mountain by Ke Imhoff, on Flickr


----------



## Arkitexture (Feb 24, 2013)

Basin by Nicholas D. Yee, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Fort Amherst, Newfoundland and Labrador*


Returning to st. Johns by Brian, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Jasper National Park, Alberta*


A Drive Down the Icefields Parkway (Jasper National Park) by Mark Stevens, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Prince Edward Island*


Île du Prince Edouard - Canada by RV., on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Niagara Falls, Ontario*


canada by Saffron Blaze, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Rural Alberta*


Alberta by anoopbrar, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Happy New Year from Vancouver, British Columbia*


NYE Vancouver 2015 by jenn chan, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Happy New Year from Calgary, Alberta*

Untitled by City of Calgary, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Happy New Year from Toronto, Ontario*


Happy New Years by James D, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Happy New Year from Montreal, Quebec*


20160101-Montreal en fetes-671 by Louis Longpré, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*The First Day of 2016, Whistler, British Columbia*


Whistler Blackcomb Mountains from rainbow by pierre leclerc, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*The First Day of 2016, Alloutte Lake, British Columbia*


Alouette Lake Pano by Gemy, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*The First Day of 2016, Quebec City*


20160101-_DSC3551.jpg by Adam Bliss, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*The First Day of 2016, Banff, Alberta*


Banff new year by bichane, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*The First Day of 2016, Edmonton, Alberta*


Alberta Legislature Bldg by IndustrialAndrew, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Duffey Lake, British Columbia*


Duffey Lake II by Dave Feaster, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Victoria, British Columbia*


British Columbia Parliament Buildings - Victoria, BC by Achintha Maddumabandara, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Kootenay National Park, British Columbia*


Kootenay Splendor by rimlli, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Hudson Bay Mountain, British Columbia*


Hudson Bay Mountain by Chris Leboe, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Howe Sound, British Columbia*


Sailboat and Ferry - Howe Sound near Horseshoe Bay by Tony Wasserman, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Mount Robson, British Columbia*

Mount Robson is the highest point in the Canadian Rockies at 3,954 m (12,972 ft).


Mount Robson - British Columbia by Maria-H, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Vineyard, Okanagan Valley, British Columbia*


Okanagan 2015 108.jpg by Grekoh, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Stawamus Chief, Metro Vancouver, British Columbia*


The Chief by Andres Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Vast expanse of Pacific Ocean from Combers Beach, British Columbia*


Combers Beach 2 by Ken Sparks, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Ottawa, Ontario*


Lights on the snowy hill by beyondhue, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Cedarville, Ontario*


The Homestead In Autumn by Randy Pelley, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*West Vancouver, British Columbia*


Photographer's Solitude by Peter So, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Quebec City*


Lower Town by Jack Landau, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Colwood, British Columbia*


Fort Rodd Hill and Fisgard Lighthouse National Historic Site by Edwin Christopher, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*British Columbia*


Camping by Andrey Popov, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Prince Edward Island*


Fishing & Farming life in PEI by Andre Chiasson, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Quebec City*


Rue Saint-Louis (II) by Jack Landau, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Vancouver, British Columbia*


Happy New Year everyone! by Jamjam, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Kings, Prince Edward Island*


Sandals on the Sand by Jeff, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Jasper, Alberta*


Yellowhead Highway by Ed LeBlanc, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Silver Star Foothills, British Columbia*


A Golden Evening, just before sunset by Verminator, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Hemmingford Village, Quebec*


St Andrew Presbyterian Church in Hemmingford, Qc by Dominic Labbe, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Athabasca River, Alberta*


Athabasca River by Kaila Walton, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Georgia Strait, British Columbia*


bc ferries , coast mountains, golden ears Robbie Reed, Judge Howie by Robin Robinson, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Thompson River, British Columbia*


Eastbound CN manifest crosses the Thompson River east of Ashcroft BC 12.05.2011 by Mick Page, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Black Canyon, British Columbia*


Black Canyon’s rugged depths by Mike Danneman, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Victoria, British Columbia*


Victoria's Inner Harbour by CJ Dakin, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Quebec City*


Musée de l'Amérique francophone by Jack Landau, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Banff, Alberta*


Enjoying the view by Ali de Niese, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*l'Ecluse, Quebec*


In the wind by Aurélie Faticati, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*La Malbaie, Quebec*


Fairmont Manoir Richelieu, La Malbaie Quebec by pp.huet, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Montreal, Quebec*


St. Joseph in Montreal, QC. by Cory Beatty, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Yellowknife, Northwest Territories*


Life on a floating house by NCP Imaging, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Rural Alberta*


Alberta, Alberta, Where you been so long? Aint had no loving Since you've been gone. - HDR by mokastet, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Lake Louise, Alberta*


Lake Louise, AB by Zulu Irminger, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Vancouver, British Columbia*


Vancouver sunrise over fog by Tim Shields, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Changing of the guard at Parliament Hill in Ottawa, Ontario*


Marching to the Hill by Phil Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*English Bay, Vancouver, British Columbia*


Guess what?...He's texting!...Sunset at English Bay, Vancouver, BC by Rosey-Noelle, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Quebec City*


just looking by Jim Smith, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*East Kootenay, British Columbia*


Fort Steele by Bert Kaufmann, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Waterton Lakes National Park, Alberta*


Waterton Lakes National Park by Bert Kaufmann, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Banff, Alberta*


Simpson's Num-Ti-Jah Lodge by sebastian.guettler, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Montreal, Quebec*


MetrOoo Montréal by Éole Wind, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Montreal, Quebec*


Champ de Mars (Montreal, Canada. Gustavo Thomas © 2013) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Ottawa, Ontario*


The Hill and The Locks by Matt Sweeting-Woods, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Yoho National Park, British Columbia*


On a Clear Day - Emerald Lake by Steve Skinner, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*White Rock, British Columbia*


White Rock by Province of British Columbia, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Gros Morne, Newfoundland*


Hiking The Green Gardens Trail In Gros Morne (Western) by www.experiencenl.com, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Whistler, British Columbia*


Whistler by Province of British Columbia, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*West Vancouver, British Columbia*


West Vancouver by Province of British Columbia, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Campbell's Cove, Prince Edward Island*


Red Bluffs at Campbell's Cove, PEI by Jeff, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*West Kelowna, British Columbia*


West Kelowna by Province of British Columbia, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Warfield, British Columbia*


Warfield by Province of British Columbia, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Newfoundland*


Lighthouse by Simon Gaudert, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Jasper, Alberta*


On top of the world. by Ian Emerson, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Ile d'Orléans, Quebec*


Ile d'Orléans sous la brume (2) by François Giroux, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Vermillion Lakes, Alberta*


Autumn at Vermillion Lakes by anoopbrar, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Ottawa, Ontario*


Hovering over a highway in Ottawa - Gatineau balloon festival by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Victoria, British Columbia*


Fairmont Empress Hotel HDR by Edwin Christopher, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Port Vancouver, British Columbia*


Vancouver Harbour from Stanley Park Seawall by Edwin Christopher, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Signal Hill Tattoo - Government House, St. John's, Newfoundland*


Signal Hill Tattoo - Government House, St. John`s (Avalon) by www.experiencenl.com, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Ottawa, Ontario*


Ottawa Locks by Caribb, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Kananaskiss Upper Lake, Alberta*


Kananaskiss Upper Lake by Derek, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Notre-Dame Basilica, Montreal, Quebec*


Notre-Dame Basilica by A Great Capture (Ash2276), on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Cape Breton, Nova Scotia*


Coast of Cape Breton by Debajyoti Mondal, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Meridian Dam, Saskatchewan*


Meridian Dam by Ryan Wunsch, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Pleasant Bay, Nova Scotia*


Cabot trail by Debajyoti Mondal, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Waterton Lakes, Alberta*


Waterton Lakes, Waterton Alberta - Panoramic View by Mark Basa, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Bouctouche, New Brunswick*


Once upon a summer time by Debajyoti Mondal, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Leader, Saskatchewan*


Sunset Tracks by Ryan Wunsch, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Montreal, Quebec*


Mont-Ryoal lookout by Caribb, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Gros Morne National Park, Newfoundland*


Gros Morne National Park by www.experiencenl.com, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Quidi Vidi Village, Newfoundland*


Quidi Vidi Village, St. John's (Avalon) by www.experiencenl.com, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*St. John's, Newfoundland*


Downtown St. John's (Avalon) by www.experiencenl.com, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Vernon, British Columbia*


Vernon by Province of British Columbia, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Valemount, British Columbia*


Valemount by Province of British Columbia, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Salmon Arm, British Columbia*


Salmon Arm by Province of British Columbia, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Queen Charlotte Island, British Columbia*


Queen Charlotte by Province of British Columbia, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Howe Sound, Metro Vancouver, British Columbia*


St Mark's Summit by Alexis Birkill, on Flickr


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

back in october - northern alberta

northern lights by snub_you, on Flickr

northern lights sept 19, 2015 by snub_you, on Flickr

northern lights by snub_you, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Quebec City*


Rue Sous Le Fort Shops by Michael Chu, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Lake Louise, Alberta*


Lake Louise by Achintha Maddumabandara, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Vue sur le Saint Laurent - Kamouraska, Quebec*


Vue sur le Saint Laurent - Kamouraska - Canada by RV., on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Prince Edward Island*


Barley Mash-Up by Jeff, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Rocher Percé, à Percé, Québec*


Rocher Percé, à Percé, Québec - 16 Juin 2015 (675) by Claude, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Swift, British Columbia*


Through the summer and the winter. Neverending snow. by Julian David Escobar, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Prince Edward Island*


Red Cliffs and Red Sand Beaches by Jeff, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Victoria, British Columbia*


Legistalture Building - HDR by Edwin Christopher, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Vancouver, British Columbia*


Winter Harbour by Kerry Banks, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Ottawa, Ontario*


Wellington Street by Jack Landau, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Grand Pre, Nova Scotia*


Grand Pre, Nova Scotia, Canada by photos by Bob V, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Battle Harbour National Historic District, Newfoundland*


Battle Harbour National Historic District (Labrador) by www.experiencenl.com, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Prince Edward Island*


Red Clay Hills of PEI by Andre Chiasson, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Algonquin Park, Ontario*


Algonquin Park in afternoon light by Lukasz Lukomski, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Ottawa River Valley, Ontario*


nov16(4) by paul crete, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Vancouver, British Columbia*


DSCF1939.jpg by YVRBCbro, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Niagara Falls, Ontario*


DSC04462 by Shiyuan79, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Jasper, Alberta*


Canada on the road by Jiri Jurczak, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Machine vs Nature, Alberta*


Air Ambulance by gobbligook, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Jasper, Alberta*


Canada on road by Jiri Jurczak, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Glacier National Park, British Columbia*


Glacier Crest Trail by wim van de meerendonk, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Moraine Lake, Alberta*


Moraine Lake Sunrise by Kevin O'Toole, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Kootenay, British Columbia*


Kootenay Sunset by Tracy Munson, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Bow Lake, Alberta*


Blue Reflections by pierre leclerc, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Banff, Alberta*


Looking at Wildflowers While Enjoying Views of Mount Saskatchewan (Banff National Park) by Mark Stevens, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Maligne Lake, Alberta*


Maligne Lake by Jiri Jurczak, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Au Rocher Percé, Quebec*


Au Rocher Percé - 17 Juin 2015 (756) by Claude, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Two Jack Lake, Alberta*


Flock at Mount Rundle by Ed LeBlanc, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Crowfoot Glacier, Alberta*


Crowfoot Glacier by Dan Warkentin, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Cap Bon Ami, Quebec*


Cap Bon Ami Panorama by Van Lochem, E.P., on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Patricia Lake, Alberta*


Morning on Patricia Lake by Ed LeBlanc, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Perce, Quebec*


Percé, dans la côte - 17 Juin 2015 (1) by Claude, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Banff, Alberta*


Banff panorama from the top of Sulphur Mountain by Krystyna Piwowarczyk, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Gaspe North Shore, Quebec*


Gaspe North Shore by Van Lochem, E.P., on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Victoria, British Columbia*


Downtown Victoria during blue hour by Anne M. Fearon-Wood, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Emerald Lake, British Columbia*


Emerlad Lake by Edwin Christopher, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Mount Rundle, Alberta*


Mount Rundle by MB aus D, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Vancouver, British Columbia*


Park walk by D70, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Grande-Rivière Lighthouse, Quebec*


Canada by Danny VB, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*James River Bridge, Alberta*


Nature's broadband by Len Langevin, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Sicamous, British Columbia*


Sicamous Twilight 2 by Brian G. Kennedy, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Bluejays*


Bluejays by wespfoto, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Lake Minnewanka, Alberta*


Lake Minnewanka Devil's Gap by Edwin Christopher, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Spencer Gorge, Ontario*


Spencer Gorge .... Dundas (Hamilton) Ontario by Greg's Southern Ontario (catching Up Slowly), on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Lake Louise, Alberta*


Lake Louise Sun burst by pierre leclerc, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Coast Mountains, British Columbia*


Coast Mountains, British Columbia, Canada by Robert C. Abraham, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Avonlea Badland, Saskatchewan*


Avonlea Badland by Mike Fung, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Canadian Prairie, Saskatchewan*


flit by clareheather, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Brandywine Falls, British Columbia*


Brandywine Falls, British Columbia by TravelThinkDifferent, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Sunrise, Revelstoke, British Columbia*


Had to get up early for this one in Revelstoke, British Columbia, Canada by kleindru kleindru, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Helmcken Falls, British Columbia*


Summer solstice sunset by jasbond007, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Agassiz, British Columbia*


Agassiz Tulip Festival Panorama by TOTORORO.RORO, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Yukon Territory*


Yukon by Trevor McGoldrick, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Kathleen Lake, Kluane National Park, Yukon Territory*


Kathleen Lake, Kluane National Park, Yukon, Canada by ​eyebex, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Twin Falls Gorge, Northwest Territories*


Twin Falls Gorge by Blue Trail Photography, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Mackenzie Mountains, Northwest Territories*


Approaching the Mackenzie Mountains by Derrick Midwinter, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Rocky Harbour, Newfoundland and Labrador*


A Newfoundland Evening by Dean Bouchard, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*St. John’s, Newfoundland and Labrador*


St. John's Newfoundland Lower Battery by Kurt Sampson, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Campobello Island, New Brunswick*


East Quoddy Light by Gary from Newfoundland II, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Shediac, New Brunswick*


New Brunswick Souvenir Shop by Brian G. Kennedy, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Halifax, Nova Scotia*


Halifax Skyline by John McCrae, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Harbourville, Nova Scotia*


Homage to Harbourville by Scenics Abound Photography, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Quebec City*


Québec Québec by Arsène Lafond, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Notre-Dame Basilica, Montreal*


Church of Montreal (22) - Notre-Dame Basilica (Explore 2013-09-13) by Wei Fang, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Ottawa, Ontario*


Parliament Hill, Ottawa by Asif A. Ali, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Don Valley Parkway, Toronto, Ontario*


Don Valley Parkway by David Dang, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Winnepeg, Manitoba*


Canadian Museum for Human Rights ~ One Step Closer by Garry9600, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Winnepeg, Manitoba*


duck pond - ps6047-52 by photos by Bob V, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Big Muddy Badlands, Saskatchewan*


Big Muddy Badlands by Mitchell Serbu, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*The sea of Canola, Alberta*


Alberta in July by Len Langevin, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Rural Alberta*


Alberta Hwy 5 Panorama of Waterton Lakes Park by Steve, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Trans Canada Highway, Alberta*


Route to Banff by Ben, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*The sea of Canola, Alberta*


SDIM4093 view of Glacier Park from Highway 5, Alberta by Steve, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Coast Mountains, British Columbia*


Coast Mountains, British Columbia, Canada by Robert C. Abraham, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Garibaldi Lake, British Columbia*


High Above by Grant Mattice, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Fisgard Lighthouse, British Columbia*


Untitled by Udo Breithack, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Assiniboine Provincial Park, British Columbia*


Nature's Composition by Jeff Wallace, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Mount St. Elias, Kluane National Park and Reserve, Yukon Territory*

Mount Saint Elias, is the second highest mountain in both Canada and the United States, being situated on the Yukon and Alaska border. Elevation: 5,489 m


Mount St. Elias, Kluane National Park and Reserve, Yukon Territory, Canada by Cline River Photography, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Virginia Falls, Nahanni National Park, Northwest Territories*


Look Closely! by Jason Pineau, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Nahanni National Park, Northwest Territories*


Misty Canyon by Glenn, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Sirmilik National Park, Bylot Island, Nunavut*


Untitled by jfguay, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*The Arctic Circle, Auyuittuq National Park, Nunavut*


Crossing the Arctic Cirlce by Jason Pineau, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Western Brook Fjord, Gros Morne, Newfoundland*


Western Brook Fjord, Gros Morne, Newfoundland. by Dru Kennedy, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Cape Spear, Newfoundland*


Cliffs At Cape Spear (Avalon) by www.experiencenl.com, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Cape Breton Highlands Park, Nova Scotia*


Cape Breton Highlands Park, Nova Scotia by Diego Castillo, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Bruce Peninsula National Park, Ontario*


Indian Head Cove Bruce Peninsula National Park Ontario 16x10 wallpaper by John Britt, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Riding Mountain National Park, Manitoba*


Bull Moose by Doug Dance, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Grasslands National Park, Saskatchewan*


Badlands, east block, Grasslands National Park, Saskatchewan by Tete Jaune, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Grasslands National Park, Saskatchewan*


bison by MJ Rips, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Maligne lake, Alberta*


Maligne lake 2 by Howard Yang, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Banff National Park, Alberta*


A Glacial Valley with Mountains All Around (Icefields Parkway) by Mark Stevens, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Banff National Park, Alberta*


Why Did the Bear Cross the Road? (Banff National Park) by Mark Stevens, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Windy Point, Alberta*


Westbound at Windy Point by Mike Danneman, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Takakkaw Falls, British Columbia*


Takakkaw Falls from the iceline-trail by wim van de meerendonk, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Yoho National Park, British Columbia*


100930_JTSg_6824_h.jpg by John and Jean Strother, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Emerald Lake, British Columbia*


Emerald Lake Canada by Claire Connor, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Mountain Biking, Whistler, British Columbia*


Mountain biking on Whistler's alpine trail "Top of the World" by Tourism Whistler, on Flickr


----------



## pacific-nw (Jan 20, 2016)

Victoria, BC


----------



## pacific-nw (Jan 20, 2016)

Victoria, BC


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Tombstone Mountains, Yukon Territory*


Tombstone Mountains by MIKOFOX ⌘ Thanks for Visiting!, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Haines Junction, Yukon Territory*


Yukon by Trevor McGoldrick, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Great Bear Lake, Northwest Territories*


Tundra by Marc Lange, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Yellowknife, Northwest Territories*


Islands by 4oClock, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Grise Fiord, Nunavut*


Grise Fiord from the boat. by Ronald Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Pangnirtung mountains, Nunavut*


Pangnirtung mountains and clouds by Ronald Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Puffins, Newfoundland*


Puffins by Geoff Whiteway, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Cabot Tower, St. John's, Newfoundland*


Cabot Tower by Geoff Whiteway, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Fredericton, New Brunswick*


Light on the Legislature by Dave King, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Nova Scotia*


Lighthouse down below by -Walt-, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Cabot trail, Nova Scotia*


Cabot trail by Debajyoti Mondal, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Queens, Prince Edward Island*


Red Shores by Blue Trail Photography, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Prince Edward Island*


Four Barns and a Pickup Truck by Mark J. Whalen, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Gaspésie, Québec*


Canon 6D - House on the rocks by Danny VB, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Quebec City*


late afternoon by Jim Smith, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Montréal, Québec*


MetrOoo Montréal by Éole Wind, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Spring in Ottawa, Ontario*


Do These Flowers Make Me Look Fat? by Saffron Blaze, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Centre Wellington, Ontario*


Morning reflection by Mark Heine, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Niagara Falls, Ontario*


Niagara Falls by Saffron Blaze, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Snowy Owl, Ontario*


Snowy by Corey Hayes, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Canadian Prairie, Manitoba*


Prairie horizon by Sarah, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Arctic Fox, Churchill, Manitoba*


Arctic Fox (Vulpes lagopus) 2384 by Daniel D'Auria, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Kindersley, Saskatchewan* 


The Big One by Ryan Wunsch, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Banff, Alberta*


Banff Avenue & Mount Cascade by Dave Smith, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Cowboy Trail, Alberta*


Cowboy Trail Sunset II by Blue Trail Photography, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Lake Minnewanka, Alberta*


Lac Minnewanka by  Philippe L PhotoGraphy je suis Paris, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Banff National Park, Alberta*


Banff National Park - Canada by Ferdi de Gier, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Grand Pre, Nova Scotia*


yesterday at grand pre by M Hillis, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Cavendish, Prince Edward Island*


Another - Bosom Buddies Cottages, Cavendish, Prince Edward Island by Jamie McCaffrey, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Charlottetown, Prince Edward Island*


Arguing about the colour? by Lars Plougmann, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Cap-Bon-Ami, Québec*


As Simple As That by Bert CR, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Le Mont St-Pierre, Québec*


Le Mont St-Pierre, Québec, 15 Juin 2015 (822) by Claude, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Algonquin Park, Ontario*


Algonquin Park in afternoon light by Lukasz Lukomski, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Sandbanks Provincial Park, Ontario*


Sandbanks Fall by George Hornaday, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*70 Mile Bute, Saskatchewan*


70 Mile Bute by Gord Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Saskatchewan*


Morning Mist by Peter George, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Alpenglow, Mount Edith Cavell, Jasper National Park, Alberta*


Alpenglow, Mount Edith Cavell, Jasper National Park, Alberta by Cline River Photography, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Canadian Rockies, Alberta*


Sunlight on the low cloud by Anne Elliott, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Calgary, Alberta*


Calgary Downtown Core | Bow River by anoopbrar, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Waterton Lakes National Park, Alberta*


Beauty Everywhere... by Pat Kavanagh, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*West Vancouver, British Columbia*


Bayside Blues ~ West Vancouver, BC by SeaSide Signs ~ Vancouver, BC, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Strait of Georgia, British Columbia*


DSC_0036 by scott crompton, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Kamloops, British Columbia*


Kamloops Lake ~ Cherry Creek ~ Savona, BC by Stolo..., on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Horseshoe Bay, British Columbia*


DSC_0376 by scott crompton, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Bennett Lake, Yukon Territory*


Bennett Lake, Yukon. 9 January 2016. by Cameron Eckert, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Emerald Lake, Yukon Territory*


Emerald Lake by Matt Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Celtic Rendezvous, Newfoundland*


Beauty swing at Celtic Rendezvous, Newfoundland by VanWhelan, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*French river, Prince Edward Island*


Water Colors by Mark J. Whalen, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Cemetery with a view, Prince Edward Island*


ILMO Horatio McWilliam by Ultrachool, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Charlottetown, Prince Edward Island*


A Night in Charlottetown by Aymeric Gouin, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Chevrotière Mill, Deschambault, Quebec*


Moulin de la Chevrotière by Dominic Labbe, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Quebec City*


Stepping Back In Time by Bert CR, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Montreal Clock Tower*


Montreal Clock Tower by Cory Beatty, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Cap Gaspé Peninsula*


Cap Gaspé Peninsula houses by VinceTraveller, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Cathédrale Marie-Reine du Monde, Montréal, Québec*


Cathédrale Marie-Reine du Monde by Adrian Berg, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Quebec City*


Quebec City Blue Hour by T.D. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Toronto, Ontario*


Yonge and Dundas by Jamie Hedworth, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Toronto, Ontario*


Aura by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Kingston, Ontario*


Kingston,ON by GREG, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Ottawa, Ontario*


Ottawa Locks by Matthew Perry, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Manitoba*


Exploring the marshmellow farm by Carson Samson, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Paint Lake, Manitoba*


Paint Lake, Manitoba by Chris Wilbur, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Sand Dunes of Southern Saskatchewan*


Sand Dunes of Southern Saskatchewan by Scene Here, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Canadian Prairie, Saskatchewan*


The Lonely Church by Gerry Marchand, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Rural Alberta*


Supercell - Alberta Style [Explored] by Jeff Wallace, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Saskatchewan Valley, Alberta*


Saskatchewan Valley Panorama by wim van de meerendonk, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Banff National Park, Alberta*


An Intersection Along the Trans-Canada Highway 1 (Banff National Park) by Mark Stevens, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Bois Joli, New Brunswick*


Beautiful New Brunswick by Alec Hickman, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Woodstock, New Brunswick*


On the farm by Megan Best, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Campobello Island, New Brunswick*


Campobello Island, New Brunswick, Canada by Lucia, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Prince Edward Island*


pei_15-22 by Bernard Brunet, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Prince Edward Island*


PEI Canada by Cyber Drifter, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Prince Edward Island*


PEI Bus Tour by AncasterZ, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Cavendish, Prince Edward Island*


PEI Postcard by Max McMillan, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Cape Breton, Nova Scotia*


Autumn in Cape Breton by Dave Sullivan, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Halifax, Nova Scotia*


Now, a complete change by Pengcheng Wang, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Gilbert's Cove Lighthouse, Nova Scotia*


Gilbert's Cove Lighthouse by Jason Teale, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Meat Cove, Nova Scotia*


Meat Cove - Nova Scotia by episa, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*La Maison Langlois, 1702, Québec*


House of the Widows by Antwann, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Montréal, Québec*


Montréal - juillet 2015-42.jpg by Phi Lippe, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Québec City*


Quebec_Street_7 by Ryan Wells, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Québec City*


Québec 70D_2015_07_28_022353_C1-01 by Mario Lavoie, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Îles-de-la-Madeleine, Québec*


MCC_7993_4_5_6_tonemapped by Marcel Carey, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Îles-de-la-Madeleine, Québec*


îles-de-la-Madeleines 2014-2651 by Daniel Savage, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Parc national de Forillon, Québec*


DSC_5867 by Anne-Claude Faillétaz, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Toronto, Ontario*


Cross Walkers Monochrome by Jamie Hedworth, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Ottawa, Ontario*


Rideau Canal Skateway by Caleb Ficner, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Grande-Rivière Lighthouse, Québec*


Grande-Rivière Lighthouse after sunset by Danny VB, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Moulin du Père Honorat, Québec*


Moulin du Père Honorat by Normand Gaudreault, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Place Royale, Québec*


4359- Nuit magique by BLEUnord, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Mont Gosford dans le sud du Québec*


Mont Gosford by sherbypictures, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Ville de Québec*


Quebec City Ferry by John O'Sullivan, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Toronto, Ontario*


Disconnected 27 by Richard Pilon, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Toronto, Ontario*


Relaxing at Trinity-Bellwoods Park by Jeremy Gilbert, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Toronto, Ontario*


Texting by James Ip, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Toronto, Ontario*


Sunset by tdot_p1noy, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Ottawa, Ontario*


Canadian National War Memorial and Chateau Laurier, Ottawa, ON by Derek Mellon, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Ottawa, Ontario*


Poetic mornings. Except it is -20C. by beyondhue, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Westport, Ontario*


Autumn in the country by Dean, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Tobermory, Ontario*


Flowerpot Island by SahilH, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Riding Mountain National Park, Manitoba*


Moose Crossing by Doug Dance, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Prongua, Saskatchewan*


Prongua, Saskatchewan by Northern Gateway Portrait Photography, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Grasslands National Park, Saskatchewan*


Cojocar Photography.jpg by Leigh Cojocar, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Two Jack Lake, Alberta*


Sunrise | Two Jack Lake by anoopbrar, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Fort Macleod, Alberta*


The Long Road II [Explored] by Blue Trail Photography, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Sheep River Provincial Park, Alberta*


Bighorn Lookout 3 by Ken Sparks, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*High River Balloon Festival, Alberta*


High River Balloon Festival 2015 by Achintha Maddumabandara, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Bow River, Alberta*


Bow River Sunset by Ken Sparks, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Seton Lake, British Columbia*


Seton Lake Switchback by Kaila Walton, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Victoria, British Columbia*


Night shots inner harbour-5 by Andrew Chan, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*English Bay, Vancouver, British Columbia*


Navigator by Kerry Banks, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Vancouver, British Columbia*


24 Hours Of Winter by oh_my_gerbils, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Seton Lake, British Columbia*


Seton Lake by Kaila Walton, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Porteau Cove, British Columbia*


Sunset at Porteau Cove by Sam Bryan, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Harrison Lake, British Columbia*


Sails On Harrison Lake by Select42, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*North Vancouver, British Columbia*


The Mountains are Calling ~ Vancouver, BC by SeaSide Signs ~ Vancouver, BC, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Okanagan, British Columbia*


Home on Barcelo Rd by Maureen Schmidt, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Pacific Rim National Park Reserve, British Columbia*


Fleeting Footsteps by Amanda Shale Shpeley, on Flickr


----------



## davidivivid (Aug 26, 2010)

Dawn on Quebec city by Léonie von Hausen, sur Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Kluane Lake, Yukon Territory*


Kluane Lake, Yukon Territory, Canada by Bryan Adams, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Tombstone Territory Park, Yukon Territory*


Tombstone by Terence Lee, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Nahanni National Park Reserve, Northwest Territories*


The Pool at the Pulpit by Kevin Teichroeb, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Nahanni National Park Reserve, Northwest Territories*


Nahanni_Snake_FINAL-24 by Neil Hartling, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Ellesmere Island, Canadian Arctic, Nunavut*


Operation IceBridge: Eureka Sound by goddard studio 13, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Milne Inlet, Baffin Island, Canadian Arctic, Nunavut*


Panorama Milne Inlet Akademik Ioffe Baffin Island Canadian High Arctic - EXPLORED by ngaire hart (lawson) Thank you for 8.1+ million views , on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Gros Morne National Park , Newfoundland & Labrador*


Hiking The Fjord, Gros Morne National Park (Western) by www.experiencenl.com, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Harbour Grace, Newfoundland & Labrador *


St. Paul's Anglican Church, Harbour Grace (Avalon) by www.experiencenl.com, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Bow Lake, Alberta*


Nature's Romance by Daniel Kent, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Icefields Parkway, Alberta*


Icefields Pakway 93 by Kristina Cajipe, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Rockbound Lake, Alberta*


Rockbound Lake by Daniel Kent, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Stewart, British Columbia*


Walk on the Estuary by Last Frontier Heliskiing, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Invermere, British Columbia*

Known as the "Serengeti of the North", the Columbia Valley is home to one of North America's longest continuous wetlands.


Invermere by Province of British Columbia, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Emerald Lake, British Columbia*


Emerlad Lake by Edwin Christopher, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Hiking in Kamloops, British Columbia*


Kamloops by Province of British Columbia, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Chilliwack Lake Valley, British Columbia*


Flora. by Nathan Reimer, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Yukon Territory*


Elk on an autumn evening by Beard&Glasses, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Yukon Territory*


Dall-sheep...first Kiss? by Oliver Hegenbarth, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Aurora Borealis, Northwest Territories*


The night the sky fell by josefrancisco salgado, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Virginia Falls in Nahanni National Park, Northwest Territories*


Look Closely! by Jason Pineau, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Baffin Island, Nunavut*


Rarified Ayr by Mike Beauregard, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*The Canadian High Arctic, Nunavut*


Dog-Sledding by Erik Boomer, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Newfoundland & Labrador*


St. Johns by Boggs Dichoson, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Red Cliff, Newfoundland & Labrador*


High View by Jerry Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Newfoundland & Labrador*


1402202_10151928997490255_701442366_o by alana r barnes, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Trout River, Newfoundland*


Trout River Beach Boardwalk by Django Malone, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*St. George, New Brunswick*


St. George NB Canada May 2015 by Tracy Barton, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Grand Manan Island, New Brunswick*


Grand Manan Island by Mike MacLellan, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Longview, Alberta*


Take Me Home by Blue Trail Photography, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Bow Lake, Alberta*


Bow Lake by Angus Duncan, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Three Hills, Alberta*


Fields of Gold by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Kananaskis, Alberta*


Spray Lake, Kananaskis, Alberta by Angus Duncan, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Pacific Coast, British Colombia*


Taking in the last light of the day by steven godfrey, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Pemberton, British Columbia*


waking up to this ain't so bad by Grace Cousteau, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Black Tusk and Garibaldi Lake, British Columbia*


Black Tusk and Garibaldi Lake by Justin Brown, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*West Coast Sunset, British Columbia*


Mount Baker at Sunset by pierre leclerc, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Pemberton, British Columbia*


Bittersweet by Dave Steers, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Whistler Ski Resort, British Columbia*


Three Amigos by P.A.B., on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Tombstone Territorial Park, Yukon Territory*


Zooming In for a Peak at Grizzly Lake by Joe McKenna, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Nahanni National Park Reserve, Northwest Territories*


Untitled by anhe2010, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Virginia Falls, Northwest Territories*


DSC_0288 by IHW, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Mt. Asgard, Baffin Island, Nunavut*


Mt. Asgard, Baffin Island by Matt Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Canadian High Arctic, Nunavut*


Baffin Heights by Dave Brosha, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Arched Iceberg, Davis Strait, Arctic Circle, Nunavut*


Towering Remnants of an Arched Iceberg 7 Davis Strait Canada by ngaire hart (lawson) Thank you for 8.1+ million views , on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Trinity, Newfoundland*


Picturesque-Perfect {Explored} by Garry9600, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*The Skerwink Trail, Newfoundland*


The Magnificent Skerwink Trail by Garry9600, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*The Tablelands, Newfoundland*


Cycling Near the Tablelands by Newfoundland and Labrador Tourism, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Western Brook Pond, Newfoundland*


Western Brook Pond Tour Boat by Newfoundland and Labrador Tourism, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Sussex Corner, New Brunswick*


Lush Autumn Farmland by Van Lochem, E.P., on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Mactaquac, New Brunswick*


Mactaquac, New Brunswick, Canada / Mactaquac, Nouveau-Brunswick, Canada by New Brunswick Tourism, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*French River, Prince Edward Island*


Canola Framed French River by Sean Landsman, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Prince Edward Island*


Early Morning on the Beach by Sherry Mish, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Prince Edward Island*


Farewell to the Gentle Island by Anna Gorin, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Cape Split, Nova Scotia*


Cape Split by Johnathan R, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Lunenburg, Nova Scotia*


Lunenburg, NS by May Hung, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Cabot Trail, Nova Scotia *


Cabot Trail Close-Up by Van Lochem, E.P., on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Fortress of Louisbourg, Sydney, Nova Scotia*


Fortress Panoramic by Van Lochem, E.P., on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Jacques Cartier River, Québec*


Dusk in the Valley, Jacques Cartier River by conanhc, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Perce, Québec*


The Perced Rock - Le Rocher Percé & C.T.M.A. Vacancier, Percé, Québec - 17 Juin 2015 (5) by Claude, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Parc national de la Jacques-Cartier, Québec*


La récompense - The reward by Pierre Laurin, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*La basilique Sainte-Annne-de-Beaupré, Québec*


La basilique Sainte-Annne-de-Beaupré, Qc. by Huguette Trudel, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Yukon Territory*


Ascending Crow Mountain by Edward Westerhuis, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Cape Spear, Newfoundland and Labrador*


Cape Spear Sunrise by Jared Ploughman, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Nahanni Butte, Northwest Territories*


Untitled by anhe2010, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Prince Edward Island*


PrinceEdwardIs15Sep13_0050b by Dean McCallum, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Yoho National Park, British Columbia*


A moment to reflect by walterrp76, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Lunenburg, Nova Scotia*


Lunenburg By Early Light by mwwile, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Baffin Island, Nunavut*


The Collision of Dreams by Dave Brosha, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Fredericton, New Brunswick*


Christ church cathedral by Justin Piercy, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Canadian Badlands, Saskatchewan*


Hoo-Doos by Derek, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Georgian Bay, Bruce Peninsula, Ontario*


Indian Head Cove by Congfei Li, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Basilica of Sainte-Anne-de-Beaupré, Québec*


Basilica of Sainte-Anne-de-Beaupré by toothpicktower, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Waterton Lakes National Park, Alberta*


Prince of Wales Hotel by Tom Stoncel, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Baie Saint-Paul, Québec*


Baie Saint-Paul, Québec by Olivier Benny, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Yoho National Park, British Columbia*


_MG_6190 by walterrp76, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Cape St. Mary's, Avalon, Newfoundland and Labrador*


Sheep at Cape St. Mary's, Avalon by Newfoundland and Labrador Tourism, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Tombstone Territorial Park, Yukon Territory*


Mountain Paradise by Chris Moore, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Grand Manan Island, New Brunswick*


Grand Manan Island by Mike MacLellan, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Ram Canyon, Nahanni National Park, Northwest Territories*


A plateau in the Ram Canyon region of Nahanni National Park. by everythingeverywhere by Renne Botchway, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Panmure Island Lighthouse, Prince Edward Island*


Panmure Island Lighthouse, PEI by Tim Archibald, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Gibbs Fjord, Baffin Island, Nunavut*


Gibbs Fjord Baffin Island Canada Arctic by ngaire hart (lawson) Thank you for 8.2+ million views , on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Niagara Falls, Ontario*


Niagara Falls sunset by Bao Huynh, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Big Muddy Badlands, Saskatchewan*


Castle Butte by Ken Caird, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Cape Breton, Nova Scotia*


Skyline Trail, Cape Breton by Nova Scotia, on Flickr


Cape Breton-00331 by Paul McGoveran, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Moraine Lake, Alberta*


Magical Moraine by Andrew Lunt, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Percé, Gaspésie, Québec*


Percé by Sebastien Rigault, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Mt. Assinioboine, British Columbia*


Sunburst peak reflected in moonlight. by Mark Donovan, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Aurora Borealis/Northern Lights, Yukon Territory*


Dancing Sky by Don Komarechka, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Bow Lake, Alberta*


Bow Lake & crow foot Mountain by Edwin Christopher, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Parc national de la Jacques-Cartier, Québec*


Sérénité - Serenity by Pierre Laurin, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Squamish, British Columbia*


Glacier Pemby-6826 by Donovan Walton, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Ainvan, you find the most gorgeous photos! Here is one of the Scarborough Bluffs here in Toronto.





ainvan said:


> Bluffer's Park by Kevin Cabral, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*North Klondike Valley, Yukon Territory*


North Klondike valley, Yukon by Rob MacArthur, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Newfoundland and Labrador*


DSC01562 by Go Western Newfoundland, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Paulatuk, Northwest Territories*









Into the Arctic


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Lunenburg, Nova Scotia*


Lunenburg, NS by May Hung, on Flickr


----------



## BEE2 (May 7, 2013)

Stunningly beautiful!


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Canadian High Arctic, Nunavut*









Into the Arctic


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Prince Edward Island*









Complete NA


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Rothesay, New Brunswick*


CN 2278 West, As The Snow Falls by Matt Landry, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Canadian Prairies, Saskatchewan*


Bison by Tracy Munson, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Georgian Bay, Ontario*


Reflections of Muskoka by Keith Horkins, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Morant's Curve, Alberta*


In Motion | Morant's Curve by anoopbrar, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Perce, Québec*


Route 132 View by Van Lochem, E.P., on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Yoho National Park, British Columbia*


Yoho NP Emerald Lake by Shiyuan79, on Flickr


----------



## jackwalker (Dec 26, 2009)

Is it just me or the pictures aren't appearing anymore?


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

jackwalker said:


> Is it just me or the pictures aren't appearing anymore?


Are you using the SSC mobile app? Try with your mobile browser. The SSC mobile app sometimes can't render the pictures correctly.


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Mount Logan, Kluane National Park Reserve, Yukon Territory*

Mount Logan is the highest mountain in Canada and the second-highest peak in North America, after Denali. Elevation: 5,959 m.


Mount Logan, Kluane National Park & Reserve, Yukon Territory, Canada by Cline River Photography, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Niagara Falls, Ontario*


Niagara Falls_20140531-0737_DSC_0105 by kack sung, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Mt. Rundle, Alberta*


Resolute Rundle by Darren Umbsaar, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Bonaventure, Québec*


Rock from Bonaventure W by Greg Guarino, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Chilcotin Volcanic Plateau, British Columbia*









Chilcotin Taseko Castle Mega-Traverse Aug 2 to 6 2012 -1 by Pat Mulroney, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Trinity, Newfoundland and Labrador*


Winter in Trinity, Newfoundland by Artisan Inn Trinity, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Autumn, Yukon Territory*


Tombstone Territorial Park, Yukon by Grant Mattice, on Flickr


781490 by Jian Lee, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Fredericton, New Brunswick*


Fredericton, New Brunswick by Boganeer, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Midnight Sun in the Canadian Arctic, Aulavik National Park, Banks Island, Northwest Territories*


Late night flight across an amazing landscape by thegrapes, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Prince Edward Island*


Living off the land & ocean by A C, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Aurora Borealis over Adam's Sound, the Canadian Arctic Archipelago, Nunavut*


Tremble by Clare Kines, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Mahone Bay, Nova Scotia*


Mahone Bay Outgoing Tide by Daniel Wishard, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Great Sand Hills of southwestern Saskatchewan*


Great Sandhills, Saskatchewan by Dustin Veitch, on Flickr


LP-20060624-8081 by Gord Laqua, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Bas-Saint-Laurent, Québec*


La Pocatière en automne by Nicolas Gagnon, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*The Milky Way over Canmore, Alberta *









From the Sky - Explored! by DeviantOptiks, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Georgian Bay, Ontario*


20160625-DJI_0819 by satellite98, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Garibaldi Lake, British Columbia*


Water as blue as the sky by Angela, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Green Gardens, Gros Morne National Park, Newfoundland and Labrador*


Green Gardens, Gros Morne National Park by Newfoundland and Labrador Tourism, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Yukon Territory*


RLF_5355 by Ray Friedman, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Blockhouse Point Lighthouse, Prince Edward Island*









Country Living


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Kayaking, The Gate, Second Canyon, Northwest Territories*









Wikipedia


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Carters Beach, Nova Scotia*


Nova Scotia Paradise by Rodney Hickey, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Arctic Hare, Adam's Sound, Canadian Arctic Archipelago, Nunavut*


Witness by Clare Kines , on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Wild Horses on Sable Island, Nova Scotia*








Courtesy of Lidgard Photography

*Sable Island Aerial*








Courtesy of joanlarson

*Massive endless Sable Island beaches*









*Amazing that this place exists*








Courtesy of faszination-kanada


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*High Level Bridge overlooking Indian Battle Park, Lethbridge, Alberta*









*Old Man River Valley near Lethbridge*








Courtesy of trekearth

*Paradise Canyon, Lethbridge*








Courtesy of playinparadise

*Fort Whoop Up, Lethbridge*









*Looking west from Lethbridge. The vast prairie finally meets the Rockies*








Courtesy of dailyphotodose


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Alma, New Brunswick*


Alma Beach Sunrise by Tracy Munson, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Aurora Borealis, Canadian Prairies, Saskatchewan*


Cojocar Photography.jpg by Leigh Cojocar, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Saint-Pacôme, Québec*


Rayon de soleil sur Rivière-Ouelle by Nicolas Gagnon, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Morant's Curve, Alberta*









Travel Alberta


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Bruce Peninsula, Ontario*


Tree Tunnel by Dan Sedran, on Flickr


Sunset by Dan Sedran, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*New palms planted at Sunset Beach, Vancouver* 


*Eucalyptus tree, Vancouver*

Courtesy of Overground


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*View from Dempster Highway, Yukon*


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Columbia Icefields Parkway, Alberta, Canada*









Courtesy of icefieldsparkway









Courtesy of icefieldsparkway









Courtesy of valdodge









Courtesy of brewster


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Mount Assiniboine Provincial Park, British Columbia*









Hello BC


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Harbour Mille, Newfoundland and Labrador*


Coastal Views in Harbour Mille by Newfoundland and Labrador Tourism, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Yukon Territory*









Living Landscape Observer


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Campobello Island, New Brunswick*


Saturday Night on Campobello Island N.B. Canada by Jacob Pike, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Muskoxen, Aulavik National Park, Northwest Territories*









Spectacular Northwest Territories


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Historical Fort of Louisbourg, Nova Scotia*









Louisbourg


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*The Canadian Arctic Archipelago, Nunavut*









News1130


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Prince Edward Island*









Tourism PEI


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Grasslands National Park, Saskatchewan*


The Natural Sky of Grasslands National Park by Alan Dyer, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*St-Paul-D'Abbotsford, Québec*


Vineyard in Fall on a rainy day by Dominic Labbe, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Lake Minnewanka, Alberta*


Lake Minnewanka by Achintha Maddumabandara, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Awenda Provincial Park, Ontario*


Eyes on Earth by joe dodaro, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Mt. Assiniboine Provincial Park, British Columbia*









Hello BC


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Bay de Verde, Newfoundland and Labrador*


Lazy Rock Trail, Bay de Verde (Eastern) by www.experiencenl.com, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Tombstone Mountains, Yukon Territory*


Dancing in the sky by Willa Wei, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Caledonia Highlands, New Brunswick*


Caledonia Highlands Foliage by Van Lochem, E.P., on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Nahanni National Park Reserve, Northwest Territories*









Spectacular Northwest Territories


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Mahone Bay, Nova Scotia*


Mahone Bay Three Churches by Paul Schofield, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Arctic Bay, The Canadian Arctic Archipelago, Nunavut*


The Wings That Let You Soar by Dave Brosha, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Prince Edward Island*









Tourism PEI


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Canadian Prairies, Saskatchewan*









Tourism Saskatchewan


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Percé, Gaspésie, Québec*









Percé


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Lake Louise, Alberta*


Morning Splendor by Bob C Images, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*The Thousand Islands, Ontario*









Visit 1000 Islands


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Oak Bay, British Columbia*









Hello BC


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Gros Morne Fjord, Newfoundland and Labrador*









Newfoundland and Labrador


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Klondike Gold Rush, Dawson City, Yukon Territory*


Autumns Requiem by Willa Wei, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Confederation Bridge, New Brunswick*









Tourism New Brunswick


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Pacific Rim National Park Reserve, British Columbia*









Hello BC


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Echo Lake, British Columbia*


Echo Lake is a magnificent, unprotected lowland ancient rainforest between Mission and Agassiz, east of Vancouver. The region is home to perhaps the largest concentration of bald eagles on Earth, where thousands of eagles come each fall and hundreds roost in the old-growth trees around Echo Lake at night. It is in the traditional, unceded territory of the Sts’ailes First Nations people.


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Torngat Mountains National Park, Newfoundland and Labrador*









Visit Newfoundland and Labrador


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Tombstone Territorial Park, Yukon Territory*









Mountain Photography


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Prince Edward Island*









Prince Edward Island


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Aurora Borealis, Northwest Territories*









Spectacular Northwest Territories


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Wentworth Valley, Nova Scotia*


Wentworth Valley Oct 20, 2016 by kimshand, on Flickr


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

Is that tree really that red or is it special effects?


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

Abhishek901 said:


> Is that tree really that red or is it special effects?


That pic is a bit saturated, but that's a Maple tree.


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Arctic Midnight Summer Sun, Victor Bay, Canadian Arctic Archipelago, Nunavut *









Into The Arctic


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

One of my dreams is to go to Nunavut to experience this midnight sun. Amazing! If only was easier or cheaper to get up there.


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

The-E-Vid said:


> One of my dreams is to go to Nunavut to experience this midnight sun. Amazing! If only was easier or cheaper to get up there.


Yup, Arctic summer with 24 hours of daylight is quite remarkable 

There are cruise ships to the Arctic in the summer. They're quite comfortable and relaxing to see the Arctic. 









CBC









MacLeans


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Miscou Island Peat Bogs, New Brunswick*









Tourism New Brunswick


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

ainvan said:


> *The Thousand Islands, Ontario*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful! But everything in this picture is in the United States of America :cheers:


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Nopiming Provincial Park, Manitoba*


Tulabi Falls Midnight by .:: Nelepl ::., on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*La baie des Ha! Ha!, Québec*


Matin d'octobre sur le Saguenay by Normand Gaudreault, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Banff National Park, Alberta*


The Fairmont Banff Springs / Banff, AB by Tim Pullin, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Agawa, Ontario*









Agawa Train


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Lakes of Paradise, Height of the Rockies Provincial Park, British Columbia*









Mountain Photography by Jack Brauer


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Bay de Verde, Newfoundland and Labrador*


Lazy Rock Trail, Bay de Verde (Eastern) by Experience NL Travel Agency, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Georgian Bay, Ontario*


Serenity - Beyond the Blue Horizon by Robert Rutkay, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Manning Provincial Park, British Columbia*


River of Fog by Jess Findlay, on Flickr


Ember by Jess Findlay, on Flickr


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Parc National de la Jacques-Cartier (Province de Québec)*


Parc National de la Jacques Cartier by Víctor Quirós Alfaro, on Flickr​


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Highlights of British Columbia*

Please watch this vid at 4K 






Screenshots:

*Mount Assiniboine Provincial Park*









*Mistaya Lodge*









*Kinuseo Falls*









*Monkman Provincial Park*


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

VIA’s Canadian by Mike Danneman, on Flickr


In Motion | Morant's Curve by anoopbrar, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Gros Morne Fjord National Park, Newfoundland and Labrador*


Gros Morne National Park with Hikers by Newfoundland and Labrador Tourism, on Flickr


Gros Morne National Park and Hikers by Newfoundland and Labrador Tourism, on Flickr


----------



## PeruGian12 (Jan 11, 2017)

Beautiful country


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

PeruGian12 said:


> Beautiful country


Thanks!


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Yukon Territory*









Travel Yukon


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*New River Beach Provincial Park, New Brunswick*









New Brunswick


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*The Arctic Circle, Northwest Territories*









Spectacular NWT


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Peggy's Cove, Nova Scotia*


Sunset at the cove by Alec Hickman, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Summer Midnight Sun, Kugluktuk, Nunavut*


Summer Tundra 1-6017 by Umingmak Productions, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Prince Edward Island*


2016-08-03 17.56.14_hay_bales_cliff by Kristin Valinsky, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*St. Paul's Anglican Church near Poplar Point, Manitoba*


Prairie Winter by .:: Nelepl ::., on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Clinton, Ontario*


After the Rain by Conrad Kuiper, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Icefields Parkway, Alberta*









Trek Earth


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Mont-Tremblant, Québec*


Mont-Tremblant by Asier Elorza, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Tulip Fields, Fraser Valley, British Columbia*


Pink in springtime by Michael Sabijon, on Flickr









Hello BC


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

*Bow Lake, Banff National Park, Alberta*









http://www.explor8ion.com/sites/default/files/photographs/bow-lake.jpg


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Dawsons Cove, Nova Scotia*


Dawsons Cove by Sarah Oliver, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Somerset Island, Canadian Arctic Archipelago, Nunavut*









CAA


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

*Drywood, Alberta*









http://www.explor8ion.com/book/export/html/119


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

*Long Point Provincial Park, Ontario*









http://longpointtours.com/long-point/


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

*Chilko Lake, Ts'yl-os Provincial Park, British Columbia*









https://i.ytimg.com/vi/2kI-RafNJR0/maxresdefault.jpg


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Sussex, New Brunswick*









New Brunswick Twitter


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Saint John River, New Brunswick*


Autumn River by Adam Curran, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Longview, Alberta*


Rocky Mountain Golden Hour by JeffAmantea, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Sea to Sky Highway, British Columbia*


Wanderer by Scott, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Newfoundland & Labrador*









Newfoundland & Labrador


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Canmore, Alberta*









Trover


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Trinity, Newfoundland & Labrador*


Trinity, Newfoundland & Labrador by Chris Carswell, on Flickr


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

*Boya Lake Provincial Park, British Columbia*









http://driftlesshomeandgarden.blogspot.ca/


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

*Hopewell Rocks, Bay of Fundy National Park, New Brunswick*









http://upload.informativa.ba/gallery/luksuz_turizam_odmor_destinacija_putovanje_kanada_19_.jpg


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

*Kananaskis, Alberta*









http://dskogsphoto.com/portfolio/banff-and-jasper-np/#lightbox[group]/11/


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Fort Point, Newfoundland and Labrador*


Fort Point by Guy Bergeron, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Bow Lake, Alberta*


Bow Lake by Ding Ying Xu, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Niagara Falls, Ontario*


Zipline above the Niagara Falls by Pengcheng Wang, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Three Sisters, Alberta*


Three Sisters by Margarita Genkova, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Grasslands National Park, Saskatchewan*


Grasslands by Tracy Munson, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Lake Louise, Alberta*


Lake Louise Sunset by Modifeye, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*The Canadian Rockies, Alberta & British Columbia*









CAA


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Battle Harbour, Newfoundland and Labrador*


Battle Harbour, Labrador by Newfoundland and Labrador Tourism, on Flickr


Battle Harbour, Labrador by Newfoundland and Labrador Tourism, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Outer Cove, Newfoundland and Labrador*


Cobbler Path by Steph Gallant, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Iceberg, Newfoundland and Labrador*









Sandy McElroy


----------



## Ukraine (Apr 2, 2009)

*Les Grands Jardins, QC*

Les Grands Jardins 
by me


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Kings Throne Peak, Yukon Territory*


Kings Throne Peak, Yukon by Jeff Wallace, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Grizzly Lake, Yukon Territory*









Mountain Photography by Jack Brauer


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Grand Manan Island, New Brunswick*


Grand Manan Swallowtail Lighthouse-05410 by Paul McGoveran, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Northwest Territories*









Spectacular NWT


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Tuktut Nogait National Park, Northwest Territories*


















Explore


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*The Great Bear Rainforest, British Columbia*









National Geographic









Pacific Wild


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*White Point Beach, Nova Scotia*









Pinterest


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Cape Breton, Nova Scotia*









Keltic Lodge


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Bella Coola, British Columbia*









Hello BC









Bella Coola


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Horse Thief Canyon, Alberta*


Horse Thief Canyon #1 by Doug MacKay, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Schwarzenbach Falls, Auyuittuq National Park, Canadian Arctic Archipelago, Nunavut*

The northernmost large waterfall of the world, approximately 520 m tall.









Redbull


----------



## Puritan (Nov 1, 2011)

*Edmonton*

One Chance by Jeff Wallace, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Churchill, Manitoba*









National Geographic


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Mont-Tremblant, Québec*









Mont-Tremblant









Mont-Tremblant


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Prince Edward Island*


PEI by Thomas Lambard, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Prince Edward Island*









PEI


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Bid Muddy Valley, Saskatchewan*


A Big Muddy view by glenn tanaka, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Rosefield, Saskatchewan*

Saskatchewan_05. Oktober 2017_026.jpg by Jochen Hagemann, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Rivière-du-Loup, Québec*


Rivière-du-Loup - derniers rayons by Nicolas Gagnon, on Flickr


Rivière-du-Loup en décembre by Nicolas Gagnon, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Abbaye de Saint-Benoît-du-Lac, Québec*









Eastern Township


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Les Îles-de-la-Madeleine, Québec*









Québec Maritime


îles de la Madeleine-17.jpg by Nicolas Gagnon, on Flickr


îles de la Madeleine-14.jpg by Nicolas Gagnon, on Flickr


Îles-de-la-Madeleine-48.jpg by Nicolas Gagnon, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Writing-on-Stone Provincial Park, Alberta*









Travel Alberta


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Waterton, Alberta*









Travel Alberta


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Kananaskis Country, Alberta*









Travel Alberta


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Jasper, Alberta*









Travel Alberta


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Waterton Lakes, Alberta*









Travel Alberta


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*The Canadian Rockies, Alberta*









Jason Charles Hill


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Niagara-on-the-Lake, Ontario*









Ontario


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Lion's Head, Ontario*









Ontario


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Niagara Falls, Ontario*









Ontario


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*North American Pine Marten, Algonquin Provincial Park, Ontario*


















Source


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Revelstoke, British Columbia*









Kootenay Rockies


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Tofino, British Columbia*









National Geographic


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Peak 2 Peak Gondola, Whistler, British Columbia*


















Daily Hive


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*The MacKenzie Delta, Northwest Territories*









Spectacular NWT


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*New Brunswick*









New Brunswick


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*New Brunswick*









New Brunswick


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Sussex, New Brunswick*


Sussex, New Brunswick by André Audet, on Flickr


----------



## Puritan (Nov 1, 2011)

*Christen Peak, Alberta*

Christen Peak, Alberta by Jeff Wallace, on Flickr


----------



## Puritan (Nov 1, 2011)

*Tree Bones, Yukon Territory*

Tree Bones, Yukon Territory by Jeff Wallace, on Flickr


----------



## Puritan (Nov 1, 2011)

*Happy New Year 2018, St. Albert/ Alberta*

2016 New Years Eve Fireworks by Jeff Wallace, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Axel Heiberg Island, Canadian High Arctic, Nunavut*


The "Promised Land" by JeffAmantea, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Iqaluit and Frobisher Bay, Canadian Arctic Archipelago, Nunavut*


Iqaluit and Frobisher Bay, NU by JeffAmantea, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Kugluktuk, Canadian High Arctic, Nunavut*


Fall Colors - 1120787 Reduced by Umingmak Productions, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Midnight Summer Sunset over Coppermine River, Canadian High Arctic, Nunavut*


Midnight Colors by Umingmak Productions, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Lillooet Lake, British Columbia*

Lillooet Lake by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Hatley Castle, British Columbia*


Hatley Castle by Robin Robinson, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Haida Gwaii/Queen Charlotte Islands, British Columbia*


Frank Mt.Moresby Summit by Wild Amanda Shale, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Nunavut*


Between the Cliffs by Artur Stanisz, on Flickr


Arctic Geometry by Artur Stanisz, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Vancouver Island, British Columbia*


Road to Gold River by Mikofox ⌘ Photography, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Abraham Lake, Alberta*


Lac Abraham Lake Kootnay Plains AB Canada by paul goyette, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Waterton Lakes National Park, Alberta*


Road To Wherever by Tracy Munson, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Tribune Bay, British Columbia*


Sandy Beach by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Ivvavik National Park, Yukon Territory*


Firth River canyon reach seen from Engigstciak, Ivvavik National Park, YT by Daniel Case, on Flickr


Hikers climbing Engigstciak, Ivvavik National Park, YT by Daniel Case, on Flickr


Tundra landscape with pond reflecting spruce trees, Ivvavik National Park, YT by Daniel Case, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Big Muddy Valley, Saskatchewan*









Source


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Revelstoke, British Columbia*









Source


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Bas-du-Fleuve, Québec*









Source


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Canadian Rockies, Alberta*









CAA


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Peggy's Cove, Nova Scotia*


Nova Scotia dreamin' by Tom Freda, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Zippermouth Ridge, Lillooet, British Columbia*


Zippermouth Ridge Lillooet Alpine Ride by Pat Mulrooney, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*York Region, Ontario*


Harvest season - York Region, Ontario by Tom Freda, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Kootenay, British Columbia*









Source


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Percé, Québec*









Source


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Toronto, Ontario*









Source


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Newfoundland and Labrador*









Source


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Drumheller, Alberta*









Source


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Greenspond, Newfoundland and Labrador*









Source


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Canmore, Alberta*









Where.ca


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Québec City, Québec*









Source


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*New Brunswick*









Source


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador*









Source


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Whistler, British Columbia*


Mountain biking on Whistler's alpine trail "Top of the World" by Tourism Whistler, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Athabasca Sand Dunes Provincial Park, Saskatchewan*









PhotoJourneys









Source


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Pitt Meadows, Vancouver, British Columbia*









Trish Jewison


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Ogilvie Mountains, Yukon Territory*









Source


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Fishing Cove Trail, Nova Scotia*









Source


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Grasslands National Park, Saskatchewan*









Source


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Northern Ontario*









Source


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*The Opabin Plateau, British Columbia*









Source


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Fairmont Le Chateau Manor Richelieu, Québec*









Source


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Beluga Whales in Nunavut*









Source


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Prince Edward Island*









Source


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Carcajou Canyon, Northwest Territories*









Source


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Iceberg Alley, Newfoundland & Labrador*









Source


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Yoho National Park, British Columbia*









Source


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Ottawa, Ontario*








.
Source


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Joe Batt's Arm, Newfoundland and Labrador*









Source


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Kootenay National Park, British Columbia*









Source


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Fortress of Louisbourg, Nova Scotia*









Source


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Okanagan Valley, British Columbia*









Source


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

:dead: What. A. Killer. Thread. :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

437.001 said:


> :dead: What. A. Killer. Thread. :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:


Muchas gracias


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Newfoundland & Labrador*









Source


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Abraham Lake, Alberta*









Source


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Ottawa:*

A Sunday at leisure in Ottawa by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Tofino, British Columbia*


'Hoping for a Wave' - Tofino Sunset by Gavin Hardcastle - Fototripper, on Flickr


----------



## philmar (Sep 27, 2014)

Walking the dog at dusk - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Banff, Alberta*









Source


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Forillon National Park, Québec*









Source


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Emerald Lake, Yukon Territory*









Source


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Prince of Wales Fort, Manitoba*









Source


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Burin, Newfoundland & Labrador*









Source


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Vancouver, British Columbia*


View from Granville Island at Blue Hour, BC, Canada by Syd Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Big Muddy Valley, Saskatchewan*









Source


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*The Coast Mountains, British Columbia*









Source


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Québec City, Québec*









Source


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Meat Cove, Nova Scotia*









Source


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Canadian Rocky Mountains*









Source


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Vancouver, British Columbia*


False Creek by Andres Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Banff, Alberta*









Source


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*The Tablelands, Newfoundland and Labrador*


Cycling Near the Tablelands by Newfoundland and Labrador Tourism, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Toronto, Ontario*


Toronto-CityPlace-133 by Toronto Views, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Kootenay Rockies, British Columbia*









Source


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Yoho National Park, British Columbia*









Source


----------

